# Milk is bad for you



## Ssssuper (Feb 12, 2016)

Even though the media tries to brainwash people, milk does not
Strengthen your bones and it is not the best source of calcium.
Even if you're not a vegan you should accept this. 

-gyno because of all the hormones
-excess use of antibiotics which creates resistant bacteria
-possible acidation of your blood which needs calcium to make it back neutral which weakens
Your bones because the calcium comes from there
-cows get raped to get milk


----------



## Catastrophic (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice try PETA.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 12, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> Nice try PETA.


I don't care that much for animals but these are the facts.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 12, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> -cows get raped to get milk


lol


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> I don't care that much for animals but these are the facts.


*Fact*
noun _\ˈfakt\_

Something that truly exists or happens; something that has actual existence
A true piece of information
Milk is an excellent source of protein, calcium, lipids, caseins, salts and minerals, vitamins _(including vitamin B12, the one that almost every vegetarian and vegan has a defficiency of)_ and simple sugars. The only reason why you wouldn't want to drink milk or eat dairy products is if you were lactose intolerant, and even then you can still consume some dairy products that are lactose-free, for instance cream.



> -gyno because of all the hormones


Then buy organic milk if you're so concerned _(you shouldn't be)_


> -excess use of antibiotics which creates resistant bacteria


See above


> -possible acidation of your blood which needs calcium to make it back neutral which weakens your bones because the calcium comes from there


Wat? Do you think that whatever you drink or eat magically finds its way to the bloodstream? Hint: it doesn't. The _"acid"_ you're talking about is lactic and uric acid, your body produces them either way and has a natural system of disposing of them - sweating and peeing. Milk doesn't _"melt your bones"_, the bloodstream is an isolated system.


> -cows get raped to get milk


Cows produce milk regardless of whether or not they're pregnant, much like chickens lay eggs regardless of whether or not they're inseminated. In fact, a domesticated cow _has_ to be milked - the species adapted over thousands of years of domestication and produces a surplus of milk. If they're not milked, they're literally suffering.

F-


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2016)

I don't think I've ever laughed so hard because of stupid shit someone's said online


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 12, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> *Fact*
> noun _\ˈfakt\_
> 
> Something that truly exists or happens; something that has actual existence
> ...



You just went 100% stupid sir.

"Nonpregnant cows will decrease in production about 94 to 96% of the preceding month's yield after the peak of production is attained. Nonpregnant cows can continue to secrete milk indefinitely, but at a reduced rate."
Source:http://ansci.illinois.edu/static/ansc438/Lactation/otherfactors.html

KeywordS: REDUCED PRODUCTION
Now let's think logically here, will businesses whose goal is to maximize their profits rape cows for more money?
Yes, and in fact they DO.

I have to go out right now, but I'll respond to the rest later


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 12, 2016)

I can't tell if you are trolling or not, in any case this thread is eof bound.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 12, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> -cows get raped to get milk



Are you sure?



Spoiler


----------



## zoogie (Feb 12, 2016)

_>Now let's think logically here, will businesses whose goal is to maximiae their profits rape cows for more money?
>Yes, in fact they do._
So if you keep a pet cow, it's okay to grape cows for milk?
...
And I'm sure sexual abuse victims will be happy to see you equate milking cows to being penetrated against their will. Nice.
Calling a staff member retarded for having the audacity to argue with you was also a nice touch. Maybe you'll get lucky and nobody will report you.
To the EOF with you troll.


----------



## Whole lotta love (Feb 12, 2016)

Just a friendly reminder that 65-75% of humans are lactose intolerant.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 12, 2016)

zoogie said:


> So if you keep a pet cow, it's okay to *grape* cows for milk?


----------



## Hiccup (Feb 12, 2016)

It doesn't matter if some or all of your unsourced claims are true. Your post is still crappy.


----------



## TecXero (Feb 12, 2016)

Okay, assuming it's all factual, what's a better source of calcium?


----------



## zoogie (Feb 12, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


>



I just refuse to type that very serious word in such a ridiculous context. It cheapens the horror of the crime.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2016)

It's people like you that give vegetarians like me a bad name.
Also I would like you to site your sources beyond some obviously PETA made video.


Ssssuper said:


> -cows get raped to get milk


Also, 50 Shade of wat?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 12, 2016)

Is this a stupid excuse to promote a channel?


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 12, 2016)

Hiccup said:


> It doesn't matter if some of your unsourced claims are true. Your post is still willful ignorance central.


My first reply had a source. And I'm going to keep giving you guys scientific studies.



Foxi4 said:


> *Fact*
> noun _\ˈfakt\_
> 
> Something that truly exists or happens; something that has actual existence
> ...



First of all, B12 defficiency is a serious condition and claiming that ALMOST EVERY VEGAN has it is not true. The majority uses B12 supplements.

Second of all, thanks for telling me what milk contains. 
-The 'china study' suggests that casein in milk is carcinogenic (can cause CANCER)
-There are better sources of calcium (for example beans) there is no need to drink milk

THIRD OF ALL milk can weaken the bones.
Look at this scientific study:
'Consumption of dairy products, particularly at age 20 years, was associated with an increased risk of hip fracture in old age'
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/815447

Also this study suggests that milk does not strengthen your bones.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9224182


----------



## Chary (Feb 12, 2016)

But...but how will we eat cereal now?!


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 12, 2016)

Chary said:


> But...but how will we eat cereal now?!



Even though this one is not serious, you can drink almond, coconut or soya milk.


----------



## Chary (Feb 12, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Even though this one is not serious, you can drink almond, coconut or soya milk.


Huh. I genuinely forgot those existed. Nice alternative.


----------



## Muffins (Feb 12, 2016)

So much flawed info in this thread that one does not know where to start...

But to begin...  I will mention that if you're worried about antibiotics in milk (one of the few legitimate concerns I've seen here), one simply has to look for a label on the milk that states "comes from cows not treated with RBST." You don't have to buy organic for it- many milks bear the label now.


----------



## Dork (Feb 12, 2016)

Wrong board.
http://gbatemp.net/forums/the-edge-of-the-forum.8/


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 12, 2016)

Muffins said:


> So much flawed info in this thread that one does not know where to start...
> 
> But to begin...  I will mention that if you're worried about antibiotics in milk (one of the few legitimate concerns I've seen here), one simply has to look for a label on the milk that states "comes from cows not treated with RBST." You don't have to buy organic for it- many milks bear the label now.



Where are the studies disproving me?
Second of all I don't car about the anibiotics in milk, but the massive amounts they give to the cows so they can survive in those horrible places.
This leads to bacteria getting resistent to antibiotics.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 12, 2016)

Have to change even fewer lyrics than I imagined.

The alternative

I do actually own and frequently wear a bowler hat as well. Not sure if I can pull off white braces but I do hear notched belts are bad for you so if I can not get away with a skater style belt in a suit I will go there as well.

Anyway opinion seems to come and go on this milk lark. Assuming it is not going to straight up kill me or injure me (and for all that is said most things usually boil down to try not to drink 5l a day)


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 12, 2016)

This my friends is the Internet at its apex. This is pure stupidity. 

P.S did you know there is a 100% chance you'll eventually die.


----------



## Xanthe (Feb 12, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> This my friends is the Internet at its apex. This is pure stupidity.
> 
> P.S did you know there is a 100% chance you'll eventually die.


Dayum, I didn't know. Why the hell wasn't I aware of this?!


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 12, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> This my friends is the Internet at its apex. This is pure stupidity.
> 
> P.S did you know there is a 100% chance you'll eventually die.



I'm just educating you guys no need to feel offended or be offensive.


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 12, 2016)

Adamant Lugia said:


> Dayum, I didn't know. Why the hell wasn't I aware of this?!


i don't know man. It's cray cray.


----------



## Muffins (Feb 12, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> This my friends is the Internet at its apex. This is pure stupidity.
> 
> P.S did you know there is a 100% chance you'll eventually die.



Very well said.

And by the way-

Why soy is bad for you

Why grain is bad for you

Why water is bad for you

Why green veggies are bad for you


Y'all see where I'm going with this?


----------



## GameSystem (Feb 12, 2016)

In one of the studies linked, all it says is that milk intake does not decrease the risk of fractures. Does that have anything to do with anything? I can drink 2 gallons of milk a day or drink none, and I'm pretty sure my lifestyle determines if I'm at risk for fractures or not. 
Do I play full-contact sports? Is my risk for fractures higher if I play full-contact sports? Yes. Does milk intake have anything to do with that? No.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2016)

Keyword "reduced" indeed - so they do produce milk either way? Thanks for proving my point. Either way, I don't feel bad for cows getting "raped" as you say because they're farm animals - their sole purpose in life is to provide us with produce, no domesticated cow can survive in the wild and as a species they exist exclusively because we breed them.

B12 defficiency is a condition that affects vegans and vegetarians specifically, there are studies that back that up. Your idiotic diet is unsustainable and you're only able to function because of pharmaceuticals like supplements.

http://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/20030618/vegetarian-diet-b12-deficiency

The study found that B12 defficiency affected 92% of vegans tested. Whoops.

The study you linked doesn't prove that milk "melts bones", it proves that milk consumption has no correlation to bone fractures - it's on the first page.

You are a certified, bona fide nutjob.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 12, 2016)

zoogie said:


> _>Now let's think logically here, will businesses whose goal is to maximiae their profits rape cows for more money?
> >Yes, in fact they do._
> So if you keep a pet cow, it's okay to grape cows for milk?
> ...
> ...



he/she was talking about the fact that milk cows do get artificially inseminated (which, coincidentally, requires a fist up th cows vagina) to increase milk yields.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 12, 2016)

Muffins said:


> Very well said.
> 
> And by the way-
> 
> ...



No, the websites you linked are bullshit websites with no scientific sources.
You can't believe everyhing on the internet.



GameSystem said:


> In one of the studies linked, all it says is that milk intake does not decrease the risk of fractures. Does that have anything to do with anything? I can drink 2 gallons of milk a day or drink none, and I'm pretty sure my lifestyle determines if I'm at risk for fractures or not.
> Do I play full-contact sports? Is my risk for fractures higher if I play full-contact sports? Yes. Does milk intake have anything to do with that? No.



Do I have to spell it out for you?
Bad bones = the fracture quicker
How else are you going to test bone health in a population study?
you take the same groups, make on group consume dairy products while the other one doesn't then you check both data.

How old are you and do you even study anything?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 12, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Even though the media tries to brainwash people, milk does not
> Strengthen your bones and it is not the best source of calcium.
> Even if you're not a vegan you should accept this.
> 
> ...





I don't know about this video.. However, it's true that a Milk is not design for us to drink it. Do the research. This video is something else that I doubt. I always intend to keep my mind open so you should do the same. Again, MILK is not good for you. Its the fact.


----------



## GameSystem (Feb 12, 2016)

You know that there are tests for bone mineral density right? And those same tests are used for osteoporosis patients before during and after treatment. Did you know that the doctor's recommendation of increased milk intake increased bone density when the patients were tested later?


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 12, 2016)

GameSystem said:


> You know that there are tests for bone mineral density right? And those same tests are used for osteoporosis patients before during and after treatment. Did you know that the doctor's recommendation of increased milk intake increased bone density when the patients were tested later?



Did you know that they can't test every single person they observe in a POPULATION STUDY because that's expensive and time consuming?

DID YOU KNOW THAT DOCTORS ONLY GET A FEW HOURS OF NUTRITIONAL SCIENCE IN THE YEARS THEY STUDY???



Foxi4 said:


> Keyword "reduced" indeed - so they do produce milk either way? Thanks for proving my point. Either way, I don't feel bad for cows getting "raped" as you say because they're farm animals - their sole purpose in life is to provide us with produce, no domesticated cow can survive in the wild and as a species they exist exclusively because we breed them.
> 
> B12 defficiency is a condition that affects vegans and vegetarians specifically, there are studies that back that up. Your idiotic diet is unsustainable and you're only able to function because of pharmaceuticals like supplements.
> 
> ...




What I see here is 'hurrr durr a lot of vegans are B12 defficient so I'm going to keep harming my body and your proof is not legit'

Also, learn to read: 'Consumption of dairy products, particularly at age 20 years, was associated with an increased risk of hip fracture in old age'
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/815447


----------



## Muffins (Feb 12, 2016)

> "You can't believe everyhing on the internet."



Ding ding ding!

You win a cookie!

Everything you do, everything you eat, everything you inhale is another step to an eventual death. 
We are not immortal. And there will always be a chicken little screaming about how "something" is horrible and we should all stop the dastardly practice of enjoying it.

What I do know is that (at least in the first world), human lifespans are at an astounding level, where a person can reasonably live past seventy while still maintaining physical and mental capacity. And this is despite the fact that, statistically,_ almost all of us drink milk on a daily basis._

In fact, I think I'll have some now.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 12, 2016)

Muffins said:


> Ding ding ding!
> 
> You win a cookie!
> 
> ...



Good for you, I'm just trying to inform people.
Drink whatever you want, it's your body.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2016)

GameSystem said:


> In one of the studies linked, all it says is that milk intake does not decrease the risk of fractures. Does that have anything to do with anything? I can drink 2 gallons of milk a day or drink none, and I'm pretty sure my lifestyle determines if I'm at risk for fractures or not.
> Do I play full-contact sports? Is my risk for fractures higher if I play full-contact sports? Yes. Does milk intake have anything to do with that? No.


Correct - I want to know the controls in that study. Chances are that people who drank milk were normal human beings that do sports and use cars (ergo can injure themselves) as opposed to pussified vegans who spend their days hugging trees.


----------



## zoogie (Feb 12, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> he/she was talking about the fact that milk cows do get artificially inseminated (which, coincidentally, requires a fist up th cows vagina) to increase milk yields.


Well ok then -- I stand corrected. Fisting a cow vag to increase milk yields must be the moral equivilent of raping a human female. You know, cows and humans are have the same emotional makeup and all.

Moo.



Spoiler: i shouldn't have to spell this out



yes, sarcasm of course.


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 12, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Did you know that they can't test every single person they observe in a POPULATION STUDY because that's expensive and time consuming?
> 
> DID YOU KNOW THAT DOCTORS ONLY GET A FEW HOURS OF NUTRITIONAL SCIENCE IN THE YEARS THEY STUDY???
> 
> ...


Bro bro, who the fuck is hurting you. You're arguing your ideals to be you never even met face to face. Is you're life really so low th


Muffins said:


> Ding ding ding!
> 
> You win a cookie!
> 
> ...


I cant believe he is arguing on the Internet like he think what he believes means something. it's the fucking internet lol.

Edit: I've been affect by stupid. I couldn't even finish what I first said and now I can't find it. FUCK


----------



## Muffins (Feb 12, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Good for you, I'm just trying to inform people.
> Drink whatever you want, it's your body.



No, you're not "informing" anyone, you're pushing the same tinfoil bullshit as the people I linked to.


----------



## tbb043 (Feb 12, 2016)

Cows can't be raped. No animal can be raped. Rape, like murder, is a term and concept that only applies to humans.


----------



## GameSystem (Feb 12, 2016)

tbb043 said:


> Cows can't be raped. No animal can be raped. Rape, like murder, is a term and concept that only applies to humans.


You have to be careful. In some countries they are pushing for humanizing some animals. I think chimps are now considered a non-human human or something like that in a court of law.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 12, 2016)

tbb043 said:


> Cows can't be raped. No animal can be raped. Rape, like murder, is a term and concept that only applies to humans.



So i can rape and then Murder my dog because it's just an animal?
Thanks bro!


----------



## Uwabami (Feb 12, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> So i can rape and then Murder my dog because it's just an animal?
> Thanks bro!


Wouldn't be the weirdest thing happening in Belgium in the last 20 years...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2016)

> A lot of vegans
>92%
You're an idiot.

>Association
Correlation =/= Causation. Learn to read. Show me the study that says "consumption of milk increases the risk of bone fractures". You can't, because it doesn't exist.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 12, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Keyword "reduced" indeed - so they do produce milk either way? Thanks for proving my point. Either way, I don't feel bad for cows getting "raped" as you say because they're farm animals - their sole purpose in life is to provide us with produce, no domesticated cow can survive in the wild and as a species they exist exclusively because we breed them.



dont be an idiot, your point wasnt proven because that implies that milk production would accept non-maximum milk production.

first of all, the cow needs to have calved once to get the juices flowing, so to speak, so theres a must have pregnancy. it will then produce milk for about 300 days, though steadily declining in volume, more so if it isn't impregnanted again, then kinda be dry for 2 months, at which point, if everything went well, the cow calves once more to get the juices flowing once more. that happens like 2 - 4 times, at which point the cow is considered spent. and thusly retired and killed.

most of the male calves too. and a bunch of the female ones, depending on how many are needed to keep the endless cycle going.

not sure what you think the wild is, because for cows, its like, meadows. they function very well on their own on those. granted, they do appreciate like a wooden hut against wind and rain, but they can deal without those.
only thing that makes the breed for maximum milk production cows unsuited for wild life is the fact that they produce so much milk, they need to be milked constantly to keep their udders from literally bursting.


----------



## GameSystem (Feb 12, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> So i can rape and then Murder my dog because it's just an animal?
> Thanks bro!


Actually no. You can't rape and murder a dog. You can have forcible sex and then kill it, but that isn't rape and murder.


----------



## Muffins (Feb 12, 2016)

You know what probably IS bad for you?

This.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 12, 2016)

Muffins said:


> You know what probably IS bad for you?
> 
> This.




Lol ashens is the king


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> dont be an idiot, your point wasnt proven because that implies that milk production would accept non-maximum milk production.
> 
> first of all, the cow needs to have calved once to get the juices flowing, so to speak, so theres a must have pregnancy. it will then produce milk for about 300 days, though steadily declining in volume, more so if it isn't impregnanted again, then kinda be dry for 2 months, at which point, if everything went well, the cow calves once more to get the juices flowing once more. that happens like 2 - 4 times, at which point the cow is considered spent. and thusly retired and killed.
> 
> ...


Domesticated cattle cannot function without human supervision. While there are plenty of bovines that can, the domesticated cow cannot and does not. My point was that cows produce milk either way, inseminated (aka "pregnant") or not, which is true. Cows are definitely artificially inseminated, yes - I just don't give a sh*t because they're animals and as such they cannot give consent either way. The category of "rape" applies to humans. I also don't really care because, again, they're animals and they exist because they're useful to us.


Ssssuper said:


> So i can rape and then Murder my dog because it's just an animal?
> Thanks bro!


That's called animal abuse and bestiality, not murder and rape. I think you're slightly confused. There isn't a single person in the universe convicted of "animal murder" or "animal rape".


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 12, 2016)

zoogie said:


> Well ok then -- I stand corrected. Fisting a cow vag to increase milk yields must be the moral equivilent of raping a human female. You know, cows and humans are have the same emotional makeup and all.
> 
> Moo.
> 
> ...



a page ago, rape was unwanted penetration. now that you know unwanted penetration is actually part of the whole ordeal, its suddenly coupled to emotional palette. 
of course cows dont have the social component of shame and victimization and victim blaming that humans experience when they're raped.
but cows, like most animals, do experience emotions. very much so, they're kinda known for that, the way dolphins are known for their intelligence.
their emotions do go haywire during pregnancy and their stress levels skyrocket whenever their calves are taken from them after calving (which is standard procedure). granted, that fist and the long thin metal syringe are probably not that big a deal to a cow, neither is the arm up the anus required to check for the calf when it gets closer to calving time. but the emotional damage, stress and complete change of character is a thing. 

i'd like to see you living the cow life for a while and then telling me its not so bad.


----------



## EntermateStar (Feb 12, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Even though this one is not serious, you can drink almond, coconut or soya milk.


but those taste like butt to me :/ coconut milk just tastes like watered down water, i know that makes no sense but its describing how bad it tastes to me


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 12, 2016)

GameSystem said:


> Actually no. You can't rape and murder a dog. You can have forcible sex and then kill it, but that isn't rape and murder.


actually, i'm pretty sure the law has taken quite a liking to using the term rape for the sex thing. sexual abuse too.
you're right about the killing part, cause animals, or at least pet animals, are considered things, but the law never had much problem to make exceptions in their logics when a penis is involved


----------



## yusuo (Feb 12, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Lol ashens is the king


I think you should stop talking, you sound like more of an idiot with every keystroke, the fact of the matter is you can find someone saying anything is bad for you to some degree on the internet. It doesn't mean the majority of us want to listen to the propagandist bullshit that you sir seem to be spouting


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 12, 2016)

Everyone! Stop breathing the air! It only has 21% oxygen in it! We should all go breathe 100% pure oxygen because of all that crap that makes up the remaining 79% in the air is bad for us........


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 12, 2016)

yusuo said:


> I think you should stop talking, you sound like more of an idiot with every keystroke, the fact of the matter is you can find someone saying anything is bad for you to some degree on the internet. It doesn't mean the majority of us want to listen to the propagandist bullshit that you sir seem to be spouting



I think you should Gtfo my thread if yu have nothing useful to say, nobody asked for your opinion.
You're not as important as you think, 30 years old and on a gaming forum lmao


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 12, 2016)

EntermateStar said:


> but those taste like butt to me :/ coconut milk just tastes like watered down water, i know that makes no sense but its describing how bad it tastes to me



are you sure you're drinking coconut milk? and not just the water from a coconut?


----------



## EntermateStar (Feb 12, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> are you sure you're drinking coconut milk? and not just the water from a coconut?


yeah ive tried both, i can at least put up with coconut milk, water from a coconut makes me cringe, i tried it because i like coconut so i thought id like it, i was wrong, i sorta like almond milk but i still prefer normal milk to it


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 12, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> Everyone! Stop breathing the air! It only has 21% oxygen in it! We should all go breathe 100% pure oxygen because of all that crap that makes up the remaining 79% in the air is bad for us........



not sure if trolling or actually not aware that oxygen, while absolutely vital for our survival, is also the essential thing that kills our bodies cells and all.

a glas of milk isnt going to kill you and once in a while, its going to do you good, for nutrtion reasons alone, but the media has done a pretty good job of making us believe we need one glas a day, or more for certain reasons, when there's scientific evidence that those reasons are wrong.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 12, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> not sure if trolling or actually not aware that oxygen, while absolutely vital for our survival, is also the essential thing that kills our bodies cells and all.
> 
> a glas of milk isnt going to kill you, but the media has done a pretty good job of making us believe we need one glas a day, or more for certain reasons, when there's scientific evidence that those reasons are wrong.



I'm just going with the silliness that started when this thread began. I mean really....raping cows?


----------



## EntermateStar (Feb 12, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> not sure if trolling or actually not aware that oxygen, while absolutely vital for our survival, is also the essential thing that kills our bodies cells and all.
> 
> a glas of milk isnt going to kill you and once in a while, its going to do you good, for nutrtion reasons alone, but the media has done a pretty good job of making us believe we need one glas a day, or more for certain reasons, when there's scientific evidence that those reasons are wrong.


milk actually does help young kids grow quite a bit, it simply int needed very much at all once your older


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 12, 2016)

EntermateStar said:


> milk actually does help young kids grow quite a bit, it simply int needed very much at all once your older



Because you only need it as a baby.
After that phase a lot of people get lactose intolerant because we're not supposed to drink milk at an older age.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2016)

Is this pod planet? Am I surrounded by pod people? Are we really discussing whether cows are being raped or not? Artificial insemination is not rape - rape is a non-consentual sex act performed for the sexual gratification of the assaliant. There is nothing sexual about artificial insemination - we do it to make more cows, that's what differentiates it from bestiality. There are no runaway populations of cows that live in the wild - they starve and get sick until some human finds them and reports the incident to Animal Welfare.

I'm sorry, I feel like I've landed on an alien planet. I'm not going to take health tips from a vegan - someone who follows one of the least healthy diets in the whole wide world, and one that kills people, too. Every now and then you hear about vegan parents raising their children in their "healthy lifestyle" and all of a sudden the kid dies of malnourishment. Gee, I guess a diet consisting of greens, bean paste and bullshit isn't sustainable.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ild-neglect-baby-died-vitamin-deficiency.html

Eat meat. Eat eggs. Eat dairy. Drink milk. It's good for you. Personally, I don't consider a meal "food" if it doesn't contain at least one ingredient that required an animal sacrifice, preferably ritual. For every piece of meat, cup of milk or egg that a vegan doesn't consume, I'll consume three.


----------



## EntermateStar (Feb 12, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Because you only need it as a baby.
> After that phase a lot of people get lactose intolerant because we're not supposed to drink milk at an older age.


i drink around 7 glasses a day lol


----------



## master801 (Feb 12, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> I think you should Gtfo my thread if yu have nothing useful to say, nobody asked for your opinion.
> You're not as important as you think, 30 years old and on a gaming forum lmao



If no-one asked for their opinion then why did you post this thread on a public forum?


Using that logic, no-one asked you to post this thread. You're not as important as you think.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 12, 2016)

I like the taste of cow milk. I don't care if it ends up takes a month or so off of my life.

And really, that video........you think all facilities do that sort of stuff? It's easy when you can cherry-pick the bad ones and try to claim all of them do that.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 12, 2016)

master801 said:


> If no-one asked for their opinion then why did you post this thread on a public forum?
> 
> 
> Using that logic, no-one asked you to post this thread. You're not as important as you think.



If he has nothing useful to say.
That post was absolutely useless


----------



## zoogie (Feb 12, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> I'm just going with the silliness that started when this thread began. I mean really....raping cows?


Yep, it's 2016 and cows can be rape victims now. 

Why can't insects have human rights too? I mean they react in pain when injured, and we do that too, so they're just like us.
They're just little people you know. (weeps)


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 12, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> I like the taste of cow milk. I don't care if it ends up takes a month or so off of my life.
> 
> And really, that video........you think all facilities do that sort of stuff? It's easy when you can cherry-pick the bad ones and try to claim all of them do that.



That's the sad part, 99% of all facilities DO THIS.
The dairy and meat industry is very very messed up.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 12, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> That's the sad part, 99% of all facilities DO THIS.
> The dairy and meat industry is very very messed up.



Prove that 99% of all facilities do this. You made a claim, therefore, back it up.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Because you only need it as a baby.
> After that phase a lot of people get lactose intolerant because we're not supposed to drink milk at an older age.


You don't "get" lactose intolerant from drinking milk, it's either congenital or due to digestive system problems which reduce the production of lactase.

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/lactose-intolerance/Pages/Causes.aspx


----------



## EntermateStar (Feb 12, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> That's the sad part, 99% of all facilities DO THIS.
> The dairy and meat industry is very very messed up.


there are still a good amount that dont is what he meant, but yes the majority is like that


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 12, 2016)

couldnt find the paul whithouse "aint milk brilliant" vid.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 12, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> You don't "get" lactose intolerant from drinking milk, it's either congenital or due to digestive system problems which reduce the production of lactase.
> 
> http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/lactose-intolerance/Pages/Causes.aspx



As you get older, lactase production decreases so people get lactose intolerant.
Please do your research.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 12, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Domesticated cattle cannot function without human supervision. While there are plenty of bovines that can, the domesticated cow cannot and does not. My point was that cows produce milk either way, inseminated (aka "pregnant") or not, which is true. Cows are definitely artificially inseminated, yes - I just don't give a sh*t because they're animals and as such they cannot give consent either way. The category of "rape" applies to humans. I also don't really care because, again, they're animals and they exist because they're useful to us.



cattle is not really domesticated to begin with. its not like there were wild cows and wild wolfes and we made domesticated cattle and dogs out of them. cows are by nature calm and nice animals, that dont require much domestication. put a fence around them, get them used to your hands on their udders and they're good to go.
thats why we began to keep them around.
literally, again, the only thing that makes dairy cattle unable to live on their own in what would be their natural surroundings, is the fact that we overbreed them so much that their bodys require our intervention once a day.

your point is wrong though. the cow is supposed to give milk for as long as it can, which requires it to be pregnant at all times. you were trying to disprove the rape/impregnation claim. now you're trying to sidestep, acting like all you cared about was this idiotic fact that milk flows for a while.

and you dont have to give a shit. but your argument why you dont and dont have to, thats a nonsense argument. animals dont exist because they're useful to us. how egocentrical can you're selfperception be?

dont get me wrong, i drink milk and eat flesh. but i have the decency to feel bad about it to a certain degree because i can accept the fact that animals aren't mind- and soulless creatures. those animals are an integral part of your wellbeing and their suffering for your wellbeing at least deserves to be recognized.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't give a single fuck about what OP wrote.

I love milk, and I'll never change the abit of drinking a glass of milk in the morning, or with cereal, or with a piece of cake for dessert.


Sorry.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I don't give a single fuck about what OP wrote.
> 
> I love milk, and I'll never change the abit of drinking a glass of milk in the morning, or with cereal, or with a piece of cake for dessert.
> 
> ...



Wow you're such a badass, thanks for telling us this because we care about you and this is your personal blog. Please tell me more about your life.
This is definitely relevant to the purpose of my thread.
Mwhat do you eat in the evening?
And for supper?


----------



## EntermateStar (Feb 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I don't give a single fuck about what OP wrote.
> 
> I love milk, and I'll never change the abit of drinking a glass of milk in the morning, or with cereal, or with a piece of cake for dessert.
> 
> ...


vins dont need no man to make his decisions


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 13, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> I like the taste of cow milk. I don't care if it ends up takes a month or so off of my life.
> 
> And really, that video........you think all facilities do that sort of stuff? It's easy when you can cherry-pick the bad ones and try to claim all of them do that.



know though, that whatever image of a dairy farm you have in your head thats clashing with the images in those videos, are just as cherry picked, most likely even more so. course the average is somewhere inbetween. but the average is certainly closer to the bad extreme than to the good.
dairy farming isnt as lucrative a business as it used to be and the well being of the cows is the easiest and quickest variable to keep the whole thing profitable


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 13, 2016)

http://io9.gizmodo.com/5897169/dna-reveals-that-cows-were-almost-impossible-to-domesticate


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

The Youtube Channel's name is GoVeganFitness, has 6 videos, and those seem like a clickbait more than anything.

I'm sorry, but all of this is made by a vegan freak.

/thread


----------



## jefffisher (Feb 13, 2016)

bad for you or not chocolate milk is delicious and i will continue to drink a gallon every day


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 13, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> know though, that whatever image of a dairy farm you have in your head thats clashing with the images in those videos, are just as cherry picked, most likely even more so. course the average is somewhere inbetween. but the average is certainly closer to the bad extreme than to the good.
> dairy farming isnt as lucrative a business as it used to be and the well being of the cows is the easiest and quickest variable to keep the whole thing profitable



I wasn't claiming all facilities are clean from such things. TC's own video proves that, but when he's going about that 99% of facilities do that, how exactly are you going to prove that with a few cherry-picked clips?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> you dont have to give a shit. but your argument why you dont and dont have to, thats a nonsense argument. animals dont exist because they're useful to us. how egocentrical can you're selfperception be?
> 
> dont get me wrong, i drink milk and eat flesh. but i have the decency to feel bad about it to a certain degree because i can accept the fact that animals aren't mind- and soulless creatures. those animals are an integral part of your wellbeing and their suffering for your wellbeing at least deserves to be recognized.


If my ego was a gravity well, it would suck the whole Milky Way all the way down my gullet. We're the apex species on this planet and literally everything else lives or dies because we allow it to. There is literally nothing stopping us from turning the surface of the planet into glass with nukes, but as you've probably noticed, we haven't done that. Why? Because we need this planet to survive. It's really very simple. I also don't "feel bad" for farm animals - they're literally bred for specific purposes and these species are only so common because we found them useful. It's sad that animals have to suffer in order for me to eat produce, but the benefits outweigh the sacrifice, for both species. Cows, chickens or sheep have no chance of going extinct for as long as we find them useful - that's an excellent evolutionary strategy.


Ssssuper said:


> As you get older, lactase production decreases so people get lactose intolerant.
> Please do your research.


It's a matter of evolution - humans in some areas evolved to continue lactase production into adulthood, some didn't. Your claim was that drinking milk is the cause of lactose intolerance - it's not. Lactase production does decrease with age - some people don't produce it at all, for some the decrease starts at the age of 2, for some it's 20, some others produce it throughout adulthood. It's entirely a matter of genetics, not "milk consumption" - your claim is bogus.

http://evolution.berkeley.edu/evolibrary/news/070401_lactose


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

jefffisher said:


> bad for you or not chocolate milk is delicious and i will continue to drink a gallon every day



-> american
-> gallons of chocolate milk

You're probably overweight lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Foxi4 said:


> If my ego was a gravity well, it would suck the whole Milky Way all the way down my gullet. We're the apex species on this planet and literally everything else lives or dies because we allow it to - it's beneficial to us. There is literally nothing stopping us from turning the surface of the planet into glass with nukes, but as you've probably noticed, we haven't done that. Why? Because we need this planet to survive. It's really very simple. I also don't "feel bad" for farm animals - they're literally bred for specific purposes and these species are only so common because we found them useful.
> It's a matter of evolution - humans in some areas evolved to continue lactase production into adulthood, some didn't. Your claim was that drinking milk is the cause of lactose intolerance - it's not. Lactase production does decrease with age - some people don't produce it at all, for some the decrease starts at the age of 2, some others produce it throughout adulthood. It's entirely a matter of genetics, not "milk consumption" - your claim is bogus.
> 
> http://evolution.berkeley.edu/evolibrary/news/070401_lactose



THE MAJORITY TURNS LACTOSE INTOLERANT
I never said milk consumption causes people to be lactose intolerant, learn to read.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 13, 2016)

At least he's full of chocolate milk, not full of s^#t.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> At least he's full of chocolate milk, not full of s^#t.



Wow edgy, you surely showed me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> THE MAJORITY TURNS LACTOSE INTOLERANT
> I never said milk consumption causes people to be lactose intolerant, learn to read.


You literally said that people "get" lactose intolerant because they're not supposed to drink milk. You don't "get" lactose intolerance - you either have it or you don't. The "majority" is a skewed statistic - only 10% of Americans are lactose intolerant while 99% of the Chinese develop it at some point in life. It's almost as if it had something to do with geography, access to milk and evolution over thousands of years, whooptie doodle.

http://evolution.berkeley.edu/evolibrary/news/070401_lactose

"Most" people can't digest lactose correctly because the Chinese constitute a huge portion of the population, it's a massive landmass, go figure.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Even though the media tries to brainwash people, milk does not
> Strengthen your bones and it is not the best source of calcium.
> Even if you're not a vegan you should accept this.
> 
> ...


The US is not the rest of the world. Here in Italy, using hormones on cows isn't allowed. Chances are it's not allowed in Belgium (where you live?) as well.


Ssssuper said:


> -possible acidation of your blood which needs calcium to make it back neutral which weakens
> Your bones because the calcium comes from there


http://chriskresser.com/does-dairy-cause-osteoporosis/


Ssssuper said:


> -cows get raped to get milk


Rape is a crime in which an human sexually assaults another human against their will. What is done to cows is not "rape". Why do we deem rape wrong, you ask?
Think about it, there's not a cosmic law which says it's wrong, however as a society we try to protect the citizens. No one wants to be raped, so we eventually got to the conclusion that it's "wrong" and must not be done (and the same applies to theft, murder, etc.)
However, cows aren't citizens of human societies. Using them for milk will only be "wrong" when/if we as a society will decide as such, because of empathy and things like that.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> The US is not the rest of the world. Here in Italy, using hormones on cows isn't allowed. Chances are it's not allowed in Belgium (where you live?) as well.
> 
> http://chriskresser.com/does-dairy-cause-osteoporosis/
> 
> ...



Cool website billy! It has zero sources to back anything up.

Also:There is no reason for people with lactose intolerance to push themselves to drink milk. Indeed, milk does not offer any nutrients that cannot be found in a healthier form in other foods. Surprisingly, milk-drinking does not even appear to prevent osteoporosis, its major selling point

Source:http://www.pcrm.org/health/diets/vegdiets/what-is-lactose-intolerance
All the scientific sources are on the bottom


----------



## Lucar (Feb 13, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> The US is not the rest of the world. Here in Italy, using hormones on cows isn't allowed. Chances are it's not allowed in Belgium (where you live?) as well.
> 
> http://chriskresser.com/does-dairy-cause-osteoporosis/
> 
> ...



This.

/thread


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Cool website billy! It has zero sources to back anything up.
> 
> Also:There is no reason for people with lactose intolerance to push themselves to drink milk. Indeed, milk does not offer any nutrients that cannot be found in a healthier form in other foods. Surprisingly, milk-drinking does not even appear to prevent osteoporosis, its major selling point
> 
> ...


Nice way of sidetracking from your original argument.
1) "milk causes the bones to melt"
2) "you don't *need* dairy products in your diet to be healthy"
1 is pseudoscience, 2 is true.
Also, the article I linked to *has* sources. Studies published on pubmed. Check it better...


----------



## Lucar (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Cool website billy! It has zero sources to back anything up.
> 
> Also:There is no reason for people with lactose intolerance to push themselves to drink milk. Indeed, milk does not offer any nutrients that cannot be found in a healthier form in other foods. Surprisingly, milk-drinking does not even appear to prevent osteoporosis, its major selling point
> 
> ...



COOL WEBSITE JOHNNY! IT'S SOURCES HAVE ZERO SOURCES TO BECK THEM UP AS WELL.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 13, 2016)

It's bad to use social websites for long amounts of time and being glued to the computer/tablet/phone one too many times but it's OK.


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Feb 13, 2016)

The OP isnt forcing you guys to change your diets go crazy with your milk if you want.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Even though this one is not serious, you can drink almond, coconut or soya milk.


Almond milk, coconut and soy milk taste disgusting though :^(


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> There is no reason for people with lactose intolerance to push themselves to drink milk. Indeed, milk does not offer any nutrients that cannot be found in a healthier form in other foods. Surprisingly, milk-drinking does not even appear to prevent osteoporosis, its major selling point


Lactose intolerant people shouldn't drink milk for the same reasons why people with peanut allergy shouldn't eat peanuts - that's obvious. You're preaching to the rest of us - people who can, in fact, drink milk and not suffer from explosive diarrhea, and you have no evidence beyond a crackpot video and a study that you've misread.

Good job posting a website promoting Dr. Oz and vegan diets under an article that uses statistics and studies from the 1960'ties, 1970'ties, 1980'ties and 1990'ties. Sounds about as reliable as the Titanic. I think you should go as far back as the 1930'ties, when people used to buy radioactive skincare (no joke, some facial creams contained radium and were advertised as radioactive - gives your face that special glow).

Speaking of things that are bad for you, add soy to the mix. Here's a horror story:

http://www.menshealth.com/nutrition/soys-negative-effects

Excessive consumption of soy leads to suppression of testosterone production and an increase in estrogen production. Enjoy men with breasts, idiot.


----------



## GameSystem (Feb 13, 2016)

Kinda off topic, but I want to mention that going anti-milk is expensive.
A gallon of milk weighs *about 8.6 pounds* and costs an average of *$3.67.*
Broccoli is sold for around *$1.80 per pound* at retail stores, on average.
Even though leafy greens may have a slightly better calcium absorption rate, the price doesn't justify it.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 13, 2016)

Gingerbread Crumb said:


> The OP isnt forcing you guys to change your diets go crazy with your milk if you want.


I respect people whose moral values are different from mine, but I can't stand making up pseudo-scientific stuff like this. Actually, someone I *really* hold dear is vegan, and we've never (and probably won't) argue about it. However, they are for moral reasons and don't spout nonsense like this. You can have personal morals, but there's no such thing as "personal scientific facts".


Lucar said:


> COOL WEBSITE JOHNNY! IT'S SOURCES HAVE ZERO SOURCES TO BECK THEM UP AS WELL.


My link actually has sources though. Just check the numbered notes. Those are scientific studies on PubMed (PubMed is a database where all the scientific studies are published and stored, from all nations).


----------



## Lucar (Feb 13, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> I respect people whose moral values are different from mine, but I can't stand making up pseudo-scientific stuff like this. Actually, a person I *really* hold dear is a vegan, and we've never (and probably won't) argue about it. However, they are for moral reasons and don't spout nonsense like this. You can have personal morals, but there's no such thing as "personal scientific facts".
> 
> My link actually has sources though. Just checks the numbered notes. Those are scientific studies on PubMed (PubMed is a database where all the scientific studies are published and stored, from all nations).



I mainly meant that comment for sssuper, not for you, I saw that your page has sources.

I'm just poking fun at this. :3


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Feb 13, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> I respect people whose moral values are different from mine, but I can't stand making up pseudo-scientific stuff like this. Actually, a person I *really* hold dear is a vegan, and we've never (and probably won't) argue about it. However, they are for moral reasons and don't spout nonsense like this. You can have personal morals, but there's no such thing as "personal scientific facts".


I understand but there people on this thread who are saying ill drink milk if I want to like if the op is forcing them not to or something this was directed at them not to you.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/milk-is-good-for-you.414744/


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> You're not as important as you think, 30 years old and on a gaming forum lmao


I somehow missed this gem of a line, but it only goes to show how much you know about the things you say. The average age of a gamer is 31 and there are more gamers over the age of 36 than gamers between the ages of 18-35, or under 18 for that matter. It's not uncommon to see someone who's 30 on a gaming forum because that's literally the bulk of gamers.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> I think you should Gtfo my thread if yu have nothing useful to say, nobody asked for your opinion.
> You're not as important as you think, 30 years old and on a gaming forum lmao


>Tells someone no one asked for their opinion
>Well ignoring the fact that this thread is only their own opinion
K, seems legit.


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2016)

I agree. milk is bad. you know what else is bad for you... oxygen. it slowly kills you over time.


real talk.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> >Tells someone no one asked for their opinion
> >Well ignoring the fact that this thread is only their own opinion
> K, seems legit.


The more interesting fact that he omitted here is that he's posting a thread about his bullshit dietary needs on a *gaming* forum, that's almost as smart as posting about gun control on Dora the Explorer's Fanpage.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Lactose intolerant people shouldn't drink milk for the same reasons why people with peanut allergy shouldn't eat peanuts - that's obvious. You're preaching to the rest of us - people who can, in fact, drink milk and not suffer from explosive diarrhea, and you have no evidence beyond a crackpot video and a study that you've misread.
> 
> Good job posting a website promoting Dr. Oz and vegan diets under an article that uses statistics and studies from the 1960'ties, 1970'ties, 1980'ties and 1990'ties. Sounds about as reliable as the Titanic. I think you should go as far back as the 1930'ties, when people used to buy radioactive skincare (no joke, some facial creams contained radium and were advertised as radioactive - gives your face that special glow).
> 
> ...



Dietary estrogen decreasing the body's estrogen is a myth.
You are uneducated please stop embarassing yourself.


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2016)

whats the best Dora the Explorer's Fanpage?


i just got a crazy idea.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> The more interesting fact that he omitted here is that he's posting a thread about his bullshit dietary needs on a *gaming* forum, that's almost as smart as posting about gun control on Dora the Explorer's Fanpage.


Honestly, I am shocked this hasn't been thrown into the EOF yet. I am not sure if this thread is trolling or legit, either way it's a real treasure.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> >Tells someone no one asked for their opinion
> >Well ignoring the fact that this thread is only their own opinion
> K, seems legit.



>Using meme arrows outside of 4chan.
He had nothing useful to say.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Flame said:


> I agree. milk is bad. you know what else is bad for you... oxygen. it slowly kills you over time.
> 
> real talk.


Actually true. I think we should all grab one biodegradable bag each, shove them into our mouthes and suck'em all the way down our throats to create a protective lining. We should also do this in a forest, so that wild animals could consume whatever's left of us.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

Lucar said:


> I mainly meant that comment for sssuper, not for you, I saw that your page has sources.
> 
> I'm just poking fun at this. :3



Do these look like no sources to you?
Again, learn to read.

1. Cuatrecasas P, Lockwood DH, Caldwell JR. Lactase deficiency in the adult: a common occurrence. _Lancet_. 1965;1:14-18.
2. Huang SS, Bayless TM. Milk and lactose intolerance in healthy Orientals. _Science_. 1968;160:83-84.
3. Woteki CE, Weser E, Young EA. Lactose malabsorption in Mexican-American adults. _Am J Clin Nutr_. 1977;30:470-475.
4. Newcomer AD, Gordon H, Thomas PJ, McGill DG. Family studies of lactase deficiency in the American Indian. _Gastroenterology_. 1977;73:985-988.
5. Mishkin S. Dairy sensitivity, lactose malabsorption, and elimination diets in inflammatory bowel disease. _Am J Clin Nutr_. 1997;65:564-567.
6. Scrimshaw NS, Murray EB. The acceptability of milk and milk products in populations with a high prevalence of lactose intolerance. _Am J Clin Nutr_. 1988;48:1083-1085.
7. Hertzler SR, Huynh BCL, Savaiano DA. How much lactose is low lactose? _J Am Dietetic Asso_. 1996;96:243-246.
8. Looker AC, Johnston CC, Wahner HW, et al. Prevalence of low femoreal bone density in older U.S. women from NHANES III. _J Bone and Mineral Research_. 1995;10:796-802.
9. Abelow BJ, Holford TR, Insogna KL. Cross-cultural association between dietary animal protein and hip fracture: a hypothesis. _Calif Tissue Int_. 1992;50:14-18.
10. Nordin BEC, Need AG, Morris HA, Horowitz M. The nature and significance of the relationship between urinary sodium and urinary calcium in women. _J Nutr_. 1993;123:1615-1622.
11. Hopper JL, Seeman E. The bone density of female twins discordant for tobacco use. _N Engl J Med_. 1994;330:387-392.
12. Pennington JAT. Bowes and Churches Food Values of Portions Commonly Used, 17th ed. New York: Lippincott, 1998.
13. Iacono G, Cavataio F, Montalto G, et al. Intolerance of cow's milk and chronic constipation in children. _N Engl J Med_. 1998;339:110-114. 
14. Scott FW. Cow milk and insulin-dependent diabetes mellitus: is there a relationship? _Am J Clin Nutr_. 1990;51:489-491.
15. Karjalainen J, Martin JM, Knip M, et al. A bovine albumin peptide as a possible trigger of insulin-dependent diabetes mellitus. _N Engl J Med_. 1992;327:302-307.
16. Cramer DW, Harlow BL, Willet WC. Galactose consumption and metabolism in relation to the risk of ovarian cancer. _Lancet_. 1989;2:66-71.
17. Simoons FJ. A geographic approach to senile cataracts: possible links with milk consumption, lactase activity, and galactose metabolism. _Digestive Disease and Sciences_. 1982;27:257-264.
18. Jacobus CH, Holick MF, Shao Q, et al. Hypervitaminosis D associated with drinking milk. _N Engl J Med_. 1992;326(18):1173-1177.
19. Holick MF. Vitamin D and bone health. J Nutr 1996;126(suppl);1159S-64S.
20. Weaver CM, Plawecki KL. Dietary calcium: adequacy of a vegetarian diet. _Am J Clin Nutr_. 1994;59(suppl):1238S-1241S.
21. Heaney RP, Weaver CM. Calcium absorption from kale. _Am J Clin Nutr_. 1990;51:656-657


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Dietary estrogen decreasing the body's estrogen is a myth.
> You are uneducated *please stop embarassing yourself.*


Quoted for OP's self.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> >Using meme arrows outside of 4chan.
> He had nothing useful to say.


>calling it "meme arrows" instead of greentexting


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Honestly, I am shocked this hasn't been thrown into the EOF yet. I am not sure if this thread is trolling or legit, either way it's a real treasure.


Oh, don't worry - it will. I want it to reach full Gold potential before I report it for moving or move it myself. ;O;


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> >Using meme arrows outside of 4chan.
> He had nothing useful to say.


Actually I am a girl
And I have nothing useful to say because this thread is as useful as farting in a sock.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

It's 2 am here and i didn't think i'd get to see somebody post something this idiotic to actually make me laugh out loud


----------



## Lucar (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Do these look like no sources to you?
> Again, learn to read.
> 
> 1. Cuatrecasas P, Lockwood DH, Caldwell JR. Lactase deficiency in the adult: a common occurrence. _Lancet_. 1965;1:14-18.
> ...



I can read, I just didn't bother to. 

YOU. SHALL NOT, PASS!


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> >calling it "meme arrows" instead of greentexting





Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Actually I am a girl
> And I have nothing useful to say because this thread is as useful as farting in a sock.



You're so funny


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh, don't worry - it will. I want it to reach full Gold potential before I report it for moving or move it myself. ;O;


Damn, you are strong, I reported it as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> You're so funny


You too. Are you a comedian? :o


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Damn, you are strong, I reported it as soon as I saw it.



'I don't like this opinion so I will report it'
What rule does this thread break?


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

okay now time for advice @Ssssuper you have a router in your home? take out a hammer and smash it do the same with your mobile phone then never touch any technology again you might strangle yourself with a wireless controller


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> 'I don't like this opinion so I will report it'
> What rule does this thread break?


Clickbait, advertizing, spreading bullshit information, being hostile to people...

Should I continue?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> You're so funny


I try.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Clickbait, advertizing, spreading bullshit information, being hostile to people...
> 
> Should I continue?



Not clickbait at all, the video is just for extra information and relevant to my post, am I being hostile or are the people telling me I'm a hippie and to shut up hostile to me?


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Even though the media tries to brainwash people, milk does not
> Strengthen your bones and it is not the best source of calcium.
> Even if you're not a vegan you should accept this.


this is going in my sig btw


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Dietary estrogen decreasing the body's estrogen is a myth. You are uneducated please stop embarassing yourself.


Sure, war vets grow tits all the time. ;O;

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/soybean-fertility-hormone-isoflavones-genistein/

"New studies suggest that eating large amounts of soy’s estrogen-mimicking compounds might reduce fertility in women, trigger early puberty and disrupt development of fetuses and children" - whoops!

"In male rats, high doses led to abnormal growth of breast cells" - whoopsadoodle!

This is great.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> the video is just for extra information


I'm afraid that it isn't at all. Find better.


----------



## CheeseCake (Feb 13, 2016)

I really don't care how OP is trying to justify his shit diet.
I'm lactose intolerant so I don't drink milk as much but I eat tons of non-American cheese (for taste and texture reasons). 
Is cheese just as bad as milk? What about yogurt? Other dairy products?

All I can think is he's full of it trying to "prove" his opinions as fact without sufficient evidence. 
A study is just that, what they tested for and their results. There are hundreds of studies going on every year because they're meant to add onto the basic scientific knowledge through trends and real life examples. It doesn't really prove anything other than provide even more questions for scientists to hypothesize.
"Correlation does not equal causation."

What is needed is actual experimental data on the organic molecules and/or chemicals that are supposedly involved to actually directly prove anything.

I bet you think vaccines cause autism right?

Also his attitude is terrible, he's literally telling people to fuck off because they're giving their dissenting opinions that are against his ideology.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

And this kids is what happens if you believe everything you see on the internet


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Sure, war vets grow tits all the time. ;O;
> 
> http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/soybean-fertility-hormone-isoflavones-genistein/
> 
> ...



Give me scientific studies please.
AGAIN 
DIETARY ESTROGEN =/= SERUM ESTROGEN

'There was a significant difference between the two groups in terms of changes in serum estrone concentrations,'

Study:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11303585

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LittleFlame said:


> And this kids is what happens if you believe everything you see on the internet



Yeah because the scientfic studies backing up everything I say are so wrong...


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 13, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> And this kids is what happens if you believe everything you see on the internet


I believed the spam. Get an 2 inches they said. So I got 6 rounds. Sadly it was only half effective.

Edit. On those sources listed many seemed somewhat irrelevant and most seemed published in the 70 or worse, and none past about 2000. It is not impossible that a biological study is still of relevance but it is not ideal when the amount of work that has been done in recent times has been done.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Do these look like no sources to you?
> Again, learn to read.
> 
> 1. Cuatrecasas P, Lockwood DH, Caldwell JR. Lactase deficiency in the adult: a common occurrence. _Lancet_. 1965;1:14-18.
> ...


I'm not going to read all those studies and debunk the conclusions you draw from them. I'll stop at the titles of these ones. And don't tell "learn to read" to others... XD
- Lactase is an enzyme that makes you digest (make use of) lactose, which is the sugar in milk. Originally, we only had it as children and lost it in adulthood. However... guess what? In cultures where people drank milk, a genetic mutation occurred. Evolution at its finest. Lactase started to persist into adulthood. Of course, this is still visible today. In countries where drinking milk has been a long standing tradition, there are very low rates of lactase deficiency (here in Italy, rates are very low).
- "Dietary calcium: adequacy of a vegetarian diet." no one here argued that vegans can't get enough calcium from just vegetable sources.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> I'm not going to read all those studies and debunk the conclusions you draw from them. I'll stop at the titles of these ones. And don't tell "learn to read" to others... XD
> - Lactase is an enzyme that makes you digest (make use of) lactose, which is the sugar in milk. Originally, we only had it as children and lost it in adulthood. However... guess what? In cultures where people drank milk, a genetic mutation occurred. Evolution at its finest. Lactase started to persist into adulthood. Of course, this is still visible today. In countries where drinking milk has been a long standing tradition, there are very low rates of lactase deficiency (here in Italy, rates are very low).
> - "Dietary calcium: adequacy of a vegetarian diet." no one here argued that vegans can't get enough calcium from just vegetable sources.



Thanks for telling me stuff about lactase that I already knew, I guess?
What is your point with this post?


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> I believed the spam. Get an 2 inches they said. So I got 6 rounds. Sadly it was only half effective.


yeah this one ad said there were hot singles in my area and it only linked me to some weird porn site I'm guessing i'm the hot single in my area

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ssssuper said:


> Thanks for telling me stuff about lactase that I already knew, I guess?
> What is your point with this post?


what is your point with this thread


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> yeah this one ad said there were hot singles in my area and it only linked me to some weird porn site I'm guessing i'm the hot single in my area
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Educate people.
I lik science and like to discuss it.
Why can't I?


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

btw @Hells Malice


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Thanks for telling me stuff about lactase that I already knew, I guess?
> What is your point with this post?


That saying "people who can't digest lactose exist, so everyone has better stop drinking milk" is a non-sequitur.
And besides, milk where lactose is already pre-"digested" into other sugars (lactose-free milk) exists.


----------



## CheeseCake (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Give me scientific studies please.
> AGAIN
> DIETARY ESTROGEN =/= SERUM ESTROGEN
> 
> ...


Like I said above, studies don't really mean shit at all. They are only meant to study the physiological effects of substances on the human body.

By the way, your article mentions the word "association". Association = Correlation. "Correlation does not equal causation"

Unless you give me several direct peer-reviewed articles pointing to one conclusion instead of the jumbled mess you're flinging, I cannot be convinced you are correct.

Basically I'm telling you to actually read the shit you're linking


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm not gonna pretend to know science stuff so i'm gonna leave that to the actual smart people i DO know that i'm enjoying watching you get owned in debate


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Guys, you know what this reminds me of? The guy who came to the EoF a few years back talking about expanding conciousness with weed (and no other drugs because drugs are bad and weed is just a plant) then left for a year and came back to advertise how great LSD is.

Look dude, it's been fun, I know we were hard on you, but we're just messin'. You can believe what you want to believe, but don't shove it down people's throats - milk is most definitely not the poison you're trying to make it sound like. As a vegan you're affected by confirmation bias, that's fine. Being vegan or vegetarian comes down to a moral choice - that's it. You don't have to present a bunch of mock science, we're literally mammals, milk is sort of our thing. Yes, some people are lactose intolerant, but that's a matter of gene expression and pre-existing conditions. Milk is still a super-food and those who are not lactose intolerant can drink it just fine. Sorry if you feel offended, your claim just seemed asinine enough to roll with for a while, but I'm leveling with you now - your evidence didn't convince anyone and "cow rape" as an idea is really subjective. I, for one, don't care one bit about it - you can't change that, I'm just stone cold like that. Cheers!


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

This reminds me of a monkey in a labcoat flinging his shit at people but still pretending to be educated


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

This guy reminds me of funnystory.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

CheeseCake said:


> Like I said above, studies don't really mean shit at all. They are only meant to study the physiological effects of substances on the human body.
> 
> By the way, your article mentions the word "association". Association = Correlation. "Correlation does not equal causation"
> 
> ...



This proves that you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.
Every scientific article coming out gets peer reviewed.
I've learned this stuff at a university so I know for a fact that you have no idea wtf you are saying


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

this guy reminds me of one of those things Kyouma from Steins;Gate'd come up with


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> This guy reminds me of funnystory.


funnystory's long lost twin


LittleFlame said:


> this guy reminds me of one of those things Kyouma from Steins;Gate'd come up with


*EVEN BETTER*


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> This proves that you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.
> Every scientific article coming out gets peer reviewed.
> I've learned this stuff at a university so I know for a fact that you have no idea wtf you are saying


did they also learn you how to read properly? that's a skill that seems lost on you


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> This reminds me of a monkey in a labcoat flinging his shit at people but still pretending to be educated



You are a 16 year old kid. Please come back when you are educated.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 13, 2016)

I will try to make the most direct to the point comment on this thread:
/thread


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> You are a 16 year old kid. Please come back when you are educated.


oh look the highly original calling people kid out of insecurity
EDIT: also kinda sad how the "Kid" is at least by this display smarter


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't know if google translate does it justice, but there's a pretty good Italian article (from the Italian edition of Scientific American) on lactase and lactase intolerance: https://translate.google.com/transl.../11/22/darwin-e-linnaturalita-del-bere-latte/


----------



## CheeseCake (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> This proves that you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.
> Every scientific article coming out gets peer reviewed.
> I've learned this stuff at a university so I know for a fact that you have no idea wtf you are saying



Were you a science major? If not, your opinion is invalid, absolutely.

Here's my way of thinking
Science itself is a like muddled pot of water, you're trying to find out what's in it and how it works.
You can take many paths on understanding it.
"Hypothesis" and "Theories" can be modified, revised, or just dumped into the trash when evidence leads to a conclusion that extremely differs from what you predicted.
The scientific method literally states this
Theories are hypothesis that has a sufficient body of evidence that supports it but they always have exceptions

Nothing is really absolute. A fact is something that is 100% correct, ofc opinions are....yea.

EDit: Btw if you ever took a biology or chemistry class. You were probably introduced to several Theories.
Well I want to tell you quite of a few of those are outdated, basically they got replaced with a newer model because they were wrong


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> You are a 16 year old kid. Please come back when you are educated.


oh! i almost forgot


LittleFlame said:


> I'm not gonna pretend to know science stuff so i'm gonna leave that to the actual smart people i DO know that i'm enjoying watching you get owned in debate


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> I don't know if google translate does it justice, but there's a pretty good Italian article (from the Italian edition of Scientific American) on lactase and lactase intolerance: https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=it&sl=it&tl=en&u=http://bressanini-lescienze.blogautore.espresso.repubblica.it/2012/11/22/darwin-e-linnaturalita-del-bere-latte/



There are good english articles about lactose intolerance, your point is....?



LittleFlame said:


> oh look the highly original calling people kid out of insecurity
> EDIT: also kinda sad how the "Kid" is at least by this display smarter



You know nothing about science but still think you can just say that I'm wrong, please study some basic science and physiology and educate yourself.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> There are good english articles about lactose intolerance, your point is....?
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing about science but still think you can just say that I'm wrong, please study some basic science and physiology and educate yourself.


actually i think everybody here agrees on the front that you are highly incorrect
"Please educate yourself" on that simple fact
besides why bring a thread about HOW MILK IS BAD FOR YOU on a gaming forum isn't that for a health forum?


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> There are good english articles about lactose intolerance, your point is....?
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing about science but still think you can just say that I'm wrong, please study some basic science and physiology and educate yourself.


I've just explained it to you a couple posts prior. And that article wasn't directly directed to you, I just posted it for whoever is interested.



Aurora Wright said:


> That saying "people who can't digest lactose exist, so everyone has better stop drinking milk" is a non-sequitur.
> And besides, milk where lactose is already pre-"digested" into other sugars (lactose-free milk) exists.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non_sequitur_(logic)


----------



## Chary (Feb 13, 2016)

Whether or not it's good for humans, we can't agree, but, the one true fact here is that it WILL give your cat mad diarrhea.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> This proves that you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. Every scientific article coming out gets peer reviewed. I've learned this stuff at a university so I know for a fact that you have no idea wtf you are saying


As someone who finished uni and has an actual degree I can tell you that stuff you see on Dr Oz and vegan websites is most definitely not peer reviewed. You'll also do yourself a favour if you don't resort to the Appeal to Authority fallacy when debating - they teach that in uni, too. You could have a hundred degrees and still be wrong, you clocking a few hours in uni doesn't make you any smarter or dumber, it merely gives you a certain skillset and knowledge base.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

Chary said:


> Whether or not it's good for humans, we can't agree, but, the one true fact here is that it WILL give your cat mad diarrhea.


.... why do you have that stuff


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> As someone who finished uni and has an actual degree I can tell you that stuff you see on Dr Oz and vegan websites is most definitely not peer reviewed. You'll also do yourself a favour if you don't resort to the Appeal to Authority fallacy when debating - they teach that in uni, too. You could have a hundred degrees and still be wrong, you clocking a few hours in uni doesn't make you any smarter or dumber, it merely gives you a certain skillset and knowledge base.



I NEVER LINKED TO ANY DR.OZ OR VEGAN WEBSITES THAT'S THE POINT.
THEY WERE ALL SCIENTIFIC STUDIES.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

lay off the caps broski


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> I NEVER LINKED TO ANY DR.OZ OR VEGAN WEBSITES THAT'S THE POINT.
> THEY WERE ALL SCIENTIFIC STUDIES.


Calm your tits.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> actually i think everybody here agrees on the front that you are highly incorrect
> "Please educate yourself" on that simple fact
> besides why bring a thread about HOW MILK IS BAD FOR YOU on a gaming forum isn't that for a health forum?



You just accept what the rest is saying witout any proof or knowledge about it.
Says a lot about your character.


----------



## CheeseCake (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> There are good english articles about lactose intolerance, your point is....?
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing about science but still think you can just say that I'm wrong, please study some basic science and physiology and educate yourself.



http://gbatemp.net/threads/milk-is-bad-for-you.414719/page-8#post-6072361

Stop trying to set things in stone.
There will probably never be a real consensus among the community until several decades later.

I seriously cannot believe you have any type of B.S.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> You just accept what the rest is saying witout any proof or knowledge about it.
> Says a lot about your character.


"I'm being proven wrong, let's bully another person"

That's what you are doing right now. Very mature for a wannabe scientist.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> I NEVER LINKED TO ANY DR.OZ OR VEGAN WEBSITES THAT'S THE POINT.
> THEY WERE ALL SCIENTIFIC STUDIES.


I don't trust a website that has those banners on it lol, and those that were credible were misrepresented by you to mean something they didn't claim. Chill out with the Caps Lock, in fact, chill out in general.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> "I'm being proven wrong, let's bully another person"
> 
> That's what you are doing right now. Very mature for a wannabe scientist.



Nobody proved me wrong and I'm not bullying anybody.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> You just accept what the rest is saying without any proof or knowledge about it.
> Says a lot about your character.


Yeah because my entire personality can be defined by some posts that I make on a forum anyway i don't just blindly follow the rest i actually read up on the things the others and you have been sending and yes i may be 16 but at least i can process the information i'm recieving


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Nobody proved me wrong and I'm not bullying anybody.


Foxi4 roasted you, like many did, and you felt like attacking LittleFlame.

Well done.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Foxi4 roasted you, like many did, and you felt like attacking LittleFlame.
> 
> Well done.


It's okay i find this hillarious i might actually sit down at my desk to watch this continue


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2016)

*YOLO*


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't trust a website that has those banners on it lol, and those that were credible were misrepresented by you to mean something they didn't claim. Chill out with the Caps Lock, in fact, chill out in general.



If you check my previous posts a scientific study literally says:
Conclusion: milk does not make your bones stronger

But i surely misinterpreted that right?

Whatever, believe what you want.
The media also told us in the past that cigarettes were good for your health, same thing is happening to milk where they say that it strengthens your bones.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> I NEVER LINKED TO ANY DR.OZ OR VEGAN WEBSITES THAT'S THE POINT.
> THEY WERE ALL SCIENTIFIC STUDIES.


Scientific studies that proved nothing about your point.


Ssssuper said:


> Whatever, believe what you want.
> The media also told us in the past that cigarettes were good for your health, same thing is happening to milk where they say that it strengthens your bones.


Completely unrelated, also, people have been drinking milk for centuries (the ability of drinking milk was even an evolutionary advantage). Cigarettes have only been marketed since 1850 or so. And modern medical research is relatively recent.
Let me ask you something else. Until now, there's no proof that non-ionizing electromagnetic waves (like the ones from WiFi, 3G/LTE, etc.) are carcinogens. But there have been suspects about them, so the IARC ( http://www.iarc.fr/ ) classified them as "possible carcinogens to humans". So, why don't you just throw your phone and electronic devices away?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Okay guys, let's just pretend this thread didn't happen and move on - I've got productive stuff to do.

Besides, who cares if milk is good for you or not - the real question is whether it can melt steel beams.

Happy Chemtrails everybody, and don't you flame when I'm not around - at least screencap before this thread gets moved/deleted/purified with Holy Moderation Team Fire. Praise the Emperor.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Foxi4 roasted you, like many did, and you felt like attacking LittleFlame.
> 
> Well done.



Just because you agree with someone who doesn't even has the scientific data to back up what he said, doesn't lean that he 'roasted' me lol.
This proves that you know nothing about science.


----------



## CheeseCake (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> If you check my previous posts a scnietific study literally says:
> Conclusion: milk does not make your bones stronger
> 
> But i surely misinteroreted that right?
> ...



"Milk does not make your bones stronger"
That is called a paraphrase or an inference, kid Unless you screencap that exact quote or link the article and point where it is. You're full of shit


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

Flame said:


> *YOLO*


I was just about to post 





> Hey man you should calm down i hear a glass of warm milk helps with that


 and then you just do that actually laughed out loud at 2:46 I love you dude


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

CheeseCake said:


> "Milk does not make your bones stronger"
> That is called a paraphrase or an inference, kid Unless you screencap that exact quote or link the article and point where it is. You're full of shit


His initial claim was that milk makes your bones weaker because it raises the acidity of your blood and your body uses calcium from your bones to counteract that and return to balanced Ph, he has since backpedalled into saying that milk doesn't make your bones stronger because the study he linked found, I paraphrase, "no association between (...) bone fractures and the consumption of milk". He's moving goalposts, that's why he feels that his point still stands, which is fine - everyone suffers from confirmation bias, hence the peer review system - in this case, we're the peers.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

CheeseCake said:


> "Milk does not make your bones stronger"
> That is called a paraphrase or an inference, kid Unless you screencap that exact quote or link the article and point where it is. You're full of shit



Literal citation: Most studies of fracture risk provide little or no evidence that milk or other dairy products benefit bone. Accumulating evidence shows that consuming milk or dairy products may contribute to the risk of prostate and ovarian cancers, autoimmune diseases, and some childhood ailments. 
Source:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19321571


You guys said estrogen in soy raises serum estrogen: which is scientfically impossible, I posted proof proving you wrong.
Now I proved you guys wrong again. Please talk your way out of this one.


----------



## Muffins (Feb 13, 2016)

Everyone here is aware that we're now at over 10 pages...

ARGUING ABOUT MILK, right?

I just wanted to kind of toss that out.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 13, 2016)

So we should listen to a guy who links to a video that advertises for a website "www.suckmydick.com"? Yeah, sounds like jealousy that cows get more sucking.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> His initial claim was that milk makes your bones weaker because it raises the acidity of your blood and your body uses calcium from your bones to counteract that and return to balanced Ph, he has since backpedalled into saying that milk doesn't make your bones stronger because the study he linked found, I paraphrase, "no association between (...) bone fractures and the consumption of milk". He's moving goalposts, that's why he feels that his point still stands, which is fine - everyone suffers from confirmation bias, hence the peer review system - in this case, we're the peers.



And you claimed dietary estrogen raises serum estrogen which is total bull****


----------



## Chary (Feb 13, 2016)

Muffins said:


> Everyone here is aware that we're now at over 10 pages...
> 
> ARGUING ABOUT MILK, right?
> 
> I just wanted to kind of toss that out.


Milk is serious business. ...Or none of us have much to do on a friday night.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> So we should listen to a guy who links to a video that advertises for a website "www.suckmydick.com"? Yeah, sounds like jealousy that cows get more sucking.


I've seen burns before, and that my friend is a carpet burn


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Literal citation: Most studies of fracture risk provide little or no evidence that milk or other dairy products benefit bone. Accumulating evidence shows that consuming milk or dairy products may contribute to the risk of prostate and ovarian cancers, autoimmune diseases, and some childhood ailments.
> Source:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19321571
> 
> 
> ...



Please prove me wrong on this.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Please prove me wrong on this.


will you allow us to prove you wrong or will you pull more out of your ass


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> will you allow us to prove you wrong or will you pull more out of your ass



'us'
Lmao you haven't said anything smart in this whole thread hahahahahhaha
You can't prove anything.


----------



## CheeseCake (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Literal citation: Most studies of fracture risk provide little or no evidence that milk or other dairy products benefit bone. Accumulating evidence shows that consuming milk or dairy products may contribute to the risk of prostate and ovarian cancers, autoimmune diseases, and some childhood ailments.
> Source:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19321571
> 
> 
> ...



"Bones are better served by attending to calcium balance and focusing efforts on increasing fruit and vegetable intakes, limiting animal protein, exercising regularly, getting adequate sunshine or supplemental vitamin D, and getting ≈500 mg Ca/d from plant sources. Therefore, dairy products should not be recommended in a healthy vegetarian diet."

You forgot the rest of it there. All it says is you don't need milk in your diet. It is recommended you use other sources to obtain nutrients and exercise alot.

Also note the word "may" You know the definition of that word? It means it's not direct evidence, just more correlation/possibilities. You know? More questions for scientists to attempt answering


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2016)

Milk is bad, mkay
Don't drink milk, it's bad, mkay


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> And you claimed dietary estrogen raises serum estrogen which is total bull****


No, I claimed that in men, soy may disrupt hormonal balance, suppress testosterone production, increase the levels of estrogens and lead to the development of breast tissue, which I followed with a Scientific American article (three studies as a base) that shows it was observed in rats and a Men's Health article that shows a real-life story of a *man* affected by the same problem. YOU brought the distiction of serum vs. dietary estrogens, you're literally arguing with yourself.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

well yes you are actually correct on that front i formatted it incorrectly will you let ANYBODY prove you wrong or will you just pull more milk "Facts" out of your udders


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> No, I claimed that in men, soy may disrupt hormonal balance, suppress testosterone production, increase the levels of estrogens and lead to the development of breast tissue, which I followed with a Scientific American article (three studies as a base) that shows it was observed in rats and a Men's Health article that shows a real-life story of a *man* affected by the same problem. YOU brought the distiction of serum vs. dietary estrogens, you're kiteralky arguing with yourself.



That is what you're implying, that consuming soy causes for raised estrogen which is not true if you do a quick search on pubmed, you will find tons of studies saying it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> There are good english articles about lactose intolerance, your point is....?
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing about science but still think you can just say that I'm wrong, please study some basic science and physiology and educate yourself.


You are not trying to be informative or engaging in eduated discussion on this thread.
You are just trying to be over the top and create drama following your agenda.
TBH, AFAIK milk is not quite good for you, specially for your bones (there was an old myth saying it was beneficial), but who cares.
I engage on drinking milk because I like how it tastes.
Many things we do are partially good and partially bad for our health, but well...
Hell, beer is not the most healthy thing in the world, but that doesn't stop us from enjoying a pint from time to time.
This is not a civilised discussion. I still think this should be /thread


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> I NEVER LINKED TO ANY DR.OZ OR VEGAN WEBSITES THAT'S THE POINT.
> THEY WERE ALL SCIENTIFIC STUDIES.


*WHY ARE WE YELLING AGAIN?*


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Please prove me wrong on this.


http://www.cancerresearchuk.org/abo...neral/cancer-questions/does-milk-cause-cancer


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes yes He's totally right and jet fuel can't melt steel beams and vaccines cause autism and did you know the US government is actually controlled by LIZARD PEOPLE


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> well yes you are actually correct on that front i formatted it incorrectly will you let ANYBODY prove you wrong or will you just pull more milk "Facts" out of your udders



Yeah it's not like I post my source on every post....
I just make it all up.  
You should be the one knowing that.


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Milk is bad, mkay
> Don't drink milk, it's bad, mkay



but didnt you see my post with the pic....




i live dangerously.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Yeah it's not like I post my source on every post....
> I just make it all up.
> You should be the one knowing that.


yaaay unreliable sources


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> http://www.cancerresearchuk.org/abo...neral/cancer-questions/does-milk-cause-cancer



Wow you can google.
I checked the website and there were no references at all besides the epic study, please quote something from that study and not from a website.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

Flame said:


> but didnt you see my post with the pic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but wait what if you're a woman and you get pregnant WHAT THEN FLAME WHAT THEN


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> yaaay unreliable sources



'Pubmed is an unreliable source'

-littleflame 2016


Looooooool


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 13, 2016)

True or not, I don't like it, so I dun care.
What I like about milk is what you can do with it:


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 13, 2016)

Oh wait I misread this as Miku is bad for you.... opps


----------



## Chary (Feb 13, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> but wait what if you're a woman and you get pregnant WHAT THEN FLAME WHAT THEN


Then its misogyny and tumblr will throw you into a vat of boiling milk.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Wow you can google.
> I checked the website and there were no references to scientific studies AT ALL.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cancer_Research_UK
"Big pharma!!11 Conspiracy!!11!!"

http://www.cancercouncil.com.au/240...her-foods-nutrients/dairy-foods-and-cancer-2/
NGOs which research cancer are plotting against our health!!111!


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

can you post something else other than "hahahahaha" or "Loooooool" or just you know stop latching onto me like a lost puppy with only one target that they can speak to on *gags* "equal" terms


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> That is what you're implying, that consuming soy causes for raised estrogen which is not true if you do a quick search on pubmed, you will find tons of studies saying it.


I'm not implying anything - the compounds are so similar that in many cases the body doesn't even know the difference. There are dozens of studies that show that consumption of soy correlates to longer, more painful menstruation in women - the same correlation that apparently proves milk is bad for you, so guess what? Soy is bad for you - prove that it isn't. That's what you're doing - pushing the burden of proof on us when you haven't supplied any groundbreaking evidence and lorded authority over everyone instead. Guess what - I trust *Scientific American* more than I trust you.


----------



## CheeseCake (Feb 13, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> http://www.cancerresearchuk.org/abo...neral/cancer-questions/does-milk-cause-cancer


 "The answer to this question is not simple so it is easy to see how you might be confused."


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> Yes yes He's totally right and jet fuel can't melt steel beams and vaccines cause autism and did you know the US government is actually controlled by LIZARD PEOPLE


ＨＩＳＳＳ
ＴＨＥ ＲＥＰＴＩＬＩＡＮ ＢＲＯＴＨＥＲＨＯＯＤ​


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

I like how the only intelligent discussion here is being held by @Foxi4 @Aurora Wright  and @CheeseCake the rest of us are just here for the lols and sometimes a sweet burn, a well made joke and an intelligent comment


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> but wait what if you're a woman and you get pregnant WHAT THEN FLAME WHAT THEN



may our souls rest in peace... 




when the devil rises from the flames..... 





Spoiler


----------



## GameSystem (Feb 13, 2016)

The National Osteoporosis Foundation's position statement on peak bone mass development and lifestyle factors: a systematic review and implementation recommendations.
http:// http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26856587
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26856587
"Good evidence is also available for a role of vitamin D and dairy consumption"


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

I bet this guy loves this game 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Flame said:


> may our souls rest in peace...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanted to rest... so i did it i drank some milk i don't know how much longer i have... i'm so sorry


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

GameSystem said:


> The National Osteoporosis Foundation's position statement on peak bone mass development and lifestyle factors: a systematic review and implementation recommendations.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26856587
> "Good evidence is also available for a role of vitamin D and dairy consumption"



If you had bothered to read it, you would have seen that it just said that calcium is good for growth, and vitamin D.
I know that, thanks for linking I guess?


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> I just wanted to rest... so i did it i drank some milk i don't know how much longer i have... i'm so sorry






YOU HAVE DAMNED US ALL TO HELL! DAMN YOU LittleMe


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

Flame said:


> YOU HAVE DAMNED US ALL TO HELL! DAMN YOU LittleMe









 I HAVE DOOMED US ALL WHAT HAVE I DOOOOONE


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> I HAVE DOOMED US ALL WHAT HAVE I DOOOOONE




no more tears just milk now.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

The funniest thing for me in this whole debate is that I participate in it whilst smoking a cigarette - something infinitely worse for my health than, supposedly, milk. We're sort of skirting around that point, but... Some people just like milk. We'll keep drinking it. It's fine.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> If you had bothered to read it, you would have seen that it just said that calcium is good for growth, and vitamin D.
> I know that, thanks for linking I guess?


http://authoritynutrition.com/dairy-and-cancer/ if the official statements from two NGOs which fund research on cancer aren't enough, here you have your sources.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 13, 2016)

I was totally with you OP until you said "vegan"


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Milk is bad, mkay
> Don't drink milk, it's bad, mkay


I think the guy had too much Lon Lon Milk before making this thread.

Honestly, this is the most amusing thread I have seen in quite awhile.

I love GBATemp, I really do.


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2016)

its 2am, here im off to bed.

sleep is going to be nice after that glass of milk...


----------



## GameSystem (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Literal citation: Most studies of fracture risk provide little or no evidence that milk or other dairy products benefit bone.





Ssssuper said:


> If you had bothered to read it, you would have seen that it just said that calcium is good for growth, and vitamin D.
> I know that, thanks for linking I guess?


If you had read it, you would see that they give a grade scale for things that support bone mass development. Calcium was given an A rating with Vitamin D given a B rating. Dairy was also given a B rating. Dairy was shown to have good evidence that it supports bone mass development.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

The ignorance hurts me, I'll just post studies from now on, you guys don't probably don't even read anything I post.

Here are studies about the bad stuff in animal products, draw tour own conclusions, i wish the best for you all, good night.

Milk fractures and mortality: 
http://www.bmj.com/content/349/bmj.g6015
Meat and dairy weight gain: 
http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/96/...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20...
Eggs and cholesterol: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22...
Fish pollutants and diabetes: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
http://care.diabetesjournals.org/cont...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18...

Erectile Dysfunction: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19...
Hormones and Muscle Growth: 
http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content...
Meat consumption and weight gain: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/40...
Pollutants in animal products: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21...
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

Spoiler: help im running low on milk what do i do????


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 13, 2016)

GameSystem said:


> If you had read it, you would see that they give a grade scale for things that support bone mass development. Calcium was given an A rating with Vitamin D given a B rating. Dairy was also given a B rating. Dairy was shown to have good evidence that it supports bone mass development.


https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/d3/ee/60/d3ee60edf105d86ce9ae1df87c8e0b24.jpg


----------



## CheeseCake (Feb 13, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Spoiler: help im running low on milk what do i do????



Go to Safeway


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 13, 2016)

Maybe you should stop drinking milk trough a cows nipples.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

Guys i have found poison within my home what do i do


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

Heart disease: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/31...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/90...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/70...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19...
http://www.atherosclerosis-journal.co...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14...
http://europepmc.org/abstract/MED/122...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17...

Diabetes: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22...

Phthalates: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?t....
http://pediatrics.aappublications.org...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...

Fat and gut flora: 
http://www.nature.com/ajgsup/journal/...


----------



## CheeseCake (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> The ignorance hurts me, I'll just post studies from now on, you guys don't probably don't even read anything I post.
> 
> Here are studies about the bad stuff in animal products, draw tour own conclusions, i wish the best for you all, good night.
> 
> ...



Something tells me you don't either. I just skimmed one from erectile dysfunction and Fish pollutants and diabetes, had absolute zero relation to milk or dairy products


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

What kind of milk do you drink man


----------



## Jekuma (Feb 13, 2016)

This thread has been pretty informative.... Especially because I'm interested in chemicals and bodily functions


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

CheeseCake said:


> Something tells me you don't either. I just skimmed one from erectile dysfunction and Fish pollutants and diabetes, had absolute zero relation to milk or dairy products



I POSTED ABOUT ANIMAL PRODUCTS IN GENERAL. READ THE TOP OF THE POST.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> What kind of milk do you drink man


radioactive milk


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 13, 2016)

What he did is basically this: http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Gish_Gallop
I think it's useless to keep talking to him


----------



## CheeseCake (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> I POSTED ABOUT ANIMAL PRODUCTS IN GENERAL. READ THE TOP OF THE POST.



I thought your arguments were on milk? Why are you dragging in unrelated topics now?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> I POSTED ABOUT ANIMAL PRODUCTS IN GENERAL. READ THE TOP OF THE POST.


*PLEASE STOP YELLING MY EARS HURT NOW*


----------



## GameSystem (Feb 13, 2016)

Fracture rate has absolutely nothing to do with dairy intake. Did you ever think that for one second those people were drinking milk to up their calcium levels BECAUSE they did things that put them more at risk for broken bones?


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

Ctrl F all the articles look for keywords milk and Lactose i ain't finding shit so far


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> Ctrl F all the articles look for keywords milk and Lactose i ain't finding shit so far



You idiot these articles i'm posting these 2 pages are about animal products in general, if you want something about milk, just go to the previous pages of this thread.


Uric Acid: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
Heart Disease: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/70...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15...
http://circ.ahajournals.org/content/1...
Inflammation: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18...
Cancer: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18...
http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/89/...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21...
Diabetes: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16...
http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/ear...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24...
Protein and serotonin: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23...
http://jn.nutrition.org/content/136/2...


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 13, 2016)

GameSystem said:


> Fracture rate has absolutely nothing to do with dairy intake. Did you ever think that for one second those people were drinking milk to up their calcium levels BECAUSE they did things that put them more at risk for broken bones?



It was basically a higher intake of milk that increased the risk of having fractures...

You know, that's why we keep telling people not to overeat. It is literally nothing new. Even an abundance of healthy stuff is bad for you.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> I POSTED ABOUT ANIMAL PRODUCTS IN GENERAL. READ THE TOP OF THE POST.


I AM SUPER CEREAL, GUYS!


----------



## CheeseCake (Feb 13, 2016)

Jekuma said:


> This thread has been pretty informative.... Especially because I'm interested in chemicals and bodily functions


The thing with reading studies is to pay careful attention to specific words such as "may" "associated" "correlated" "as likely as", etc.
They're great for grasping the general idea but don't take any claims as a truth. 

Conclusions are conclusions, something inferred from the data taken. Not saying the authors are wrong but you will just as likely find a study arguing the opposite using its own set of data


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> The ignorance hurts me, I'll just post studies from now on, you guys don't probably don't even read anything I post.
> 
> Here are studies about the bad stuff in animal products, draw tour own conclusions, i wish the best for you all, good night.
> 
> ...



The first 3 articles here are about milk and dairy btw.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't mean to be a bother here but still not finding jackshit
well except for consuming too much is bad well duh


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 13, 2016)

I feel like i should read this with ace attorney cornered music playing in the background with every post would have OBJECTION! in the front of the post.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 13, 2016)

CheeseCake said:


> The thing with reading studies is to pay careful attention to specific words such as "may" "associated" "correlated" "as likely as", etc.
> They're great for grasping the general idea but don't take any claims as a truth.
> 
> Conclusions are conclusions, something inferred from the data taken. Not saying the authors are wrong but you will just as likely find a study arguing the opposite using its own set of data


And yeah in a lot of these, you can find studies contradicting them.
But hey, that's what science is. XD


----------



## Jekuma (Feb 13, 2016)

CheeseCake said:


> The thing with reading studies is to pay careful attention to specific words such as "may" "associated" "correlated" "as likely as", etc.
> They're great for grasping the general idea but don't take any claims as a truth.
> 
> Conclusions are conclusions, something inferred from the data taken. Not saying the authors are wrong but you will just as likely find a study arguing the opposite using its own set of data



 Not talking about the original poster's facts -- I'm talking about everyone else's.


----------



## GameSystem (Feb 13, 2016)

gamefan5 said:


> It was basically a higher intake of milk that increased the risk of having fractures...
> 
> You know, that's why we keep telling people not to overeat. It is literally nothing new. Even an abundance of healthy stuff is bad for you.


Forgive me if I'm interpreting this incorrectly, but are you saying that drinking milk will literally cause your bones to break? I mean, aside from drinking so much milk that you gain several hundred pounds and your skeleton can no longer support you, I can't see that as making any sense.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

Research referenced: 
Adipose tissue biopsy: 
http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/42/...
Hormones and diet: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/71...
Dietary Pollutants: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?t....
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10...
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23...
Saturated fat and cholesterol: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19...
http://circ.ahajournals.org/content/1...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/70...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
Meat, protein and disease: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20...
http://archinte.jamanetwork.com/artic...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/70...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?t....
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
http://pediatrics.aappublications.org...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/70...
http://www.andjrnl.org/article/S0002-...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/90...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16...


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 13, 2016)

He starting copying/pasting some huge Gish Gallop from somewhere else. We're doomed


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2016)

You realize the only way milk would harm you, is if you drink stupid amounts of it.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 13, 2016)

GameSystem said:


> Forgive me if I'm interpreting this incorrectly, but are you saying that drinking milk will literally cause your bones to break? I mean, aside from drinking so much milk that you gain several hundred pounds and your skeleton can no longer support you, I can't see that as making any sense.


No, it does cause your bones to break. It MIGHT INCREASE THE RISK of your bones breaking due to other effects caused by overconsumption. Note that a glass of milk brings a lot of nutrients to the body at once, so of course having a larger intake of what it recommended can have ill effects and end up doing the opposite of what you expect.

But again, everyone knows this. This is nothing new. The usual  "watch your calories and nutrients intake" is what they are verifying basically.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

i'm going to sleep bye.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19...
http://www.jabfm.org/content/25/1/16....
http://www.nature.com/ajgsup/journal/...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?t...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/63...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24...
http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/86/...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/artic...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/90...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20...
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/arti...


----------



## CheeseCake (Feb 13, 2016)

Jekuma said:


> Not talking about the original poster's facts -- I'm talking about everyone else's.



I was just saying some stuff to look out for since you looked like you wanted to read some of them.

Pubmed is a good place to start if you just want to read direct articles from sources.
The public library also has "article" searchers like Gale Powersearch if you want others.

Phys.org is what I check for real science journalism articles. They use alot of jargon so better to read on a PC than a phone for quick Googling.

Scientific American or Nature if you want some popular science news articles


----------



## GameSystem (Feb 13, 2016)

Okay, let's talk about correlation.

Ice cream sales in the summer are at their highest.
Murders are at their highest rates in the summer.
Correlation = Higher Ice cream sales lead to higher murder rates.
Causal? Nope.

High milk intake
High risk of fracture
Correlation = High Milk intake leads to high risk of fracture
Causal? Nope.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

it's way too late here i'm off as well


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> i'm going to sleep bye.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22...
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20...
> ...


I honestly think that's what a good majority from the site wanted from you. So they're pretty much happy right now. XD


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

OMG IS THAT CANCER?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2016)

I can't even drink milk (lactose intolerant,) but this thread is really making me want to drink milk. Why? Because fuck you, that's why.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> i'm going to sleep bye.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22...
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20...
> ...


Ugh... So much pedantry. Stop spamming, if you want to engage in conversation at least read the damn replies.
Read the thread. People KNOW milk is not the best thing ever for their health, and people still drink it OUT OF THEIR OWN FUCKING WILL.
I just quote myself:


sarkwalvein said:


> You are not trying to be informative or engaging in eduated discussion on this thread.
> You are just trying to be over the top and create drama following your agenda.
> TBH, AFAIK milk is not quite good for you, specially for your bones (there was an old myth saying it was beneficial), but who cares.
> I engage on drinking milk because I like how it tastes.
> ...


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 13, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Ugh... So much pedantry. Stop spamming, if you want to engage in conversation at least read the damn replies.
> Read the thread. People KNOW milk is not the best thing ever for their health, and people still drink it OUT OF THEIR OWN FUCKING WILL.
> I just quote myself:


Except it's not as he says 
I've even linked official statements from NGOs which actually do research on cancer and they summed up the current state of research, which pretty much says that if you don't drink too much, the benefits greatly outweigh the risks 
I even linked the sources for this, but he didn't care. He just started posting a Gish Gallop copied from somewhere (it's a rethoric technique used by conspiracy theorists and the like, http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Gish_Gallop ).


----------



## Nikki_swap (Feb 13, 2016)

how am i supposed to enjoy strawberry milk once in a while then?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I can't even drink milk (lactose intolerant,) but this thread is really making me want to drink milk. Why? Because fuck you, that's why.


I'm lactose intolerant but I drink milk anyways


----------



## nero99 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ill take 5 of whatever drugs OP is on right now


----------



## dpad_5678 (Feb 13, 2016)

When I First Saw The Title of This Thread:

*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*
*|*
*\|/*
*|*
*/\*​


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

milk more like 100% pure, concentrated cancer in a jug


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'm lactose intolerant but I drink milk anyways


It's not very ladylike to destroy my toilet


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's not very ladylike to destroy my toilet


Don't they sell lactose-free milk there? It's basically milk where lactose was processed into its two compounds.


----------



## loco365 (Feb 13, 2016)

How this thread has over a dozen pages is baffling me beyond reason...

Anyways, I'm gonna go enjoy a glass of cancer... er, rather, milk.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 13, 2016)

So i'm half asleep in my chair having a good old time. Wake up, check gbatemp for no real reason and end up reading this trainwreck.

i'm going back to sleep, what the hell.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Feb 13, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> How this thread has over a dozen pages is baffling me beyond reason...
> 
> Anyways, I'm gonna go enjoy a glass of cancer... er, rather, milk.


Thread created at 1:25PM, nearly six hours later... 3,348 views, 276 replies, and me staring at the screen baffled at how the topic of milk could ever generate this much traffic on a *gaming forum site*.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Even though the media tries to brainwash people, milk does not
> Strengthen your bones and it is not the best source of calcium.
> Even if you're not a vegan you should accept this.
> 
> ...



I would ban milk


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 13, 2016)

nero99 said:


> Ill take 5 of whatever drugs OP is on right now


Even though they are probably homoeopathic?


----------



## Deleted member 370283 (Feb 13, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Thread created at 1:25PM, nearly six hours later... 3,348 views, 276 replies, and me staring at the screen baffled at how the topic of milk could ever generate this much traffic on a *gaming forum site*.


Because the OP is an idiot. That's why.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 13, 2016)

yuyuyup said:


> I would ban milk


I would ban pseudoscience, confirmation biases and logical fallacies.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> Don't they sell lactose-free milk there? It's basically milk where lactose was processed into its two compounds.


They do and I drink the hell out of it


----------



## pastaconsumer (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm baffled by the existence of this thread...


----------



## Jekuma (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Research referenced:
> Adipose tissue biopsy:
> http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/42/...
> Hormones and diet:
> ...



  I would read all of these articles to not only analyse it and disprove or add on to your statements or to learn some more about milk but.... A majority of your sources require a subscription. Can you please find a way to compensate for us having to pay money?


----------



## loco365 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> The ignorance hurts me, I'll just post studies from now on, you guys don't probably don't even read anything I post.


Yeah, because we can't take you seriously because it's overflowing with bullshit.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 13, 2016)

I just spent 5 minutes liking every single post of Ssssuper's posts in this bigass thread because it's time to ban milk from the USA


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

yuyuyup said:


> I just spent 5 minutes liking every single post of Ssssuper's posts in this bigass thread because it's time to ban milk from the USA


milk is for losers and unhealthy people


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 13, 2016)

>Milk is bad for you
*sits here, pours a glass of milk and drinks it w/o lactose n tolerant effects*. You were saying?

Why is this a thread?


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 13, 2016)

O shit I used to drink milk everyday
am i going to die?


----------



## Muffins (Feb 13, 2016)

Duo8 said:


> O shit I used to drink milk everyday
> am i going to die?



We all die. Rich, poor- every person who has ever lived has died (or will die) at some point.

So, yes.

But (barring some unforeseen event), it's probably not going to be soon, milk or no milk.


----------



## ody81 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Even though this one is not serious, you can drink almond, coconut or soya milk.



I read a study on soy milk being made using carcinogenics to make it palatable for people to consume.
I think your 'milk causes cancer' argument might be a bit off, as far as I've read, that's soy milk (possibly).


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Even though they are probably homoeopathic?


That would make it pure sugar, in which case I'll take 3 for my coffee.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2016)

Veho said:


> That would make it pure sugar, in which case I'll take 3 for my coffee.


What if they were pills filled with white sand?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 13, 2016)

Did people REALLY take the bait? 

... And he got Foxi in on it? Holy shit..


----------



## Chary (Feb 13, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Thread created at 1:25PM, nearly six hours later... 3,348 views, 276 replies, and me staring at the screen baffled at how the topic of milk could ever generate this much traffic on a *gaming forum site*.


There's more views on this than some of the news threads and official reviews. Yowza. Cereal is more important than games confirmed. I propose we change the site's name to Milktemp.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 13, 2016)

Chary said:


> There's more views on this than some of the news threads and official reviews. Yowza. Cereal is more important than games confirmed. I propose we change the site's name to Milktemp.


Cowtemp plz


----------



## ody81 (Feb 13, 2016)

Brekkie time in australia. 

:impregnates cow:
:eats cereal:


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2016)

Mchief298 said:


> Cowtemp plz


Our milk is freshly squeezed by moderators every day


----------



## FusionGamer (Feb 13, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> Nice try PETA.


Adults don't need to be drinking something made for calves. 
Flat-teeth Humans don't need to be eating meat either.

Facts =/= PETA. (Oh, and FYI: PETA kills Animals.)


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 13, 2016)

Chary said:


> There's more views on this than some of the news threads and official reviews. Yowza. Cereal is more important than games confirmed. I propose we change the site's name to Milktemp.



You're surprised a troll fueled rant is larger than official reviews no one looks at and crappy Prans threads pinned to the front page?


Lets be real here.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 13, 2016)

Veho said:


> Our milk is freshly squeezed by moderators every day


I found the perfect mascot


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2016)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> I found the perfect mascot


He is what I had in mind, yes   

Our milk is enriched with what people want, with what people need.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 13, 2016)

Veho said:


> Our milk is enriched with what people want, with what people need.


----------



## MionissNio (Feb 13, 2016)

Wait guys I have read an article on Internet! Plants feel pain and we should stop eating greens! I also read cucumber and aspharagus has Mercury in it! Insects and bees rape plants by forcibly pollenating the females! Arrrrrgh humanity needs to die we cannot live. 

Grabs a gallon of milk and pours it on my head in shame!


----------



## V0ltr0n (Feb 13, 2016)

Keep raping dem cowz. I need milk for my cereal. A means to an end. The animal will become steak later anyway.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

FusionGamer said:


> Adults don't need to be drinking something made for calves.
> Flat-teeth Humans don't need to be eating meat either.
> 
> Facts =/= PETA. (Oh, and FYI: PETA kills Animals.)


Is that why 92% of strict vegans have B12 defficiency and vegan babies keep dying for no reason? Yes, we do need to eat meat and animal produce, the only reason why vegetarians and vegans are even able to live in society today is because we've developed pharmaceutical (supplements) and dietary (processed soy, fungi, bean and nut products of all-sorts) methods of letting those bad eggs survive.

Evolutionary scientists and anthropologists agree that cooked food, meat and animal produce is what made us humans - it allowed us to supply our bodies with a sufficient amount of nutrients in an easily digestable fashion, made our mouths shrink, our digestive system shorten and our brains explode in size and neuron count. In contrast, gorillas who are stuck on a raw plant diet have smaller brains with fever neurons and have to forage for up to 8 hours a day - not a lot of evolving there.

http://www.livescience.com/24875-meat-human-brain.html

Even chimps, some of the smarter primates, are able to conceptualize and appreciate fire - they prefer cooked food to non-cooked food and will happily eat grilled meat.

https://www.theguardian.com/science...s-can-cook-and-prefer-cooked-food-study-shows

In conclusion:

Fire + Cooking + Animal Produce = Smart Humans, like myself

Foraging for nuts and berries like an ape = Stupid Humans, like vegans or vegetarians

If you don't eat meat, you're two steps below me and one step below a monkey. Let that sink in.


----------



## yusuo (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> I think you should Gtfo my thread if yu have nothing useful to say, nobody asked for your opinion.
> You're not as important as you think, 30 years old and on a gaming forum lmao


This comment says everything I need to know, self righteous teenager who thinks they know the world and everything in it. Yes I'm 30 well done on picking up on that fact, you do know that a lot of people who make the games you enjoy so much are alot older than I am and I am by no means the oldest person on this site, in fact I'm pretty sure one or two of the moderators are older than me and they run the damn gaming forum. Once again stop typing, I won't go with propagandist this time because this  time you've made yourself come across as an uneducated dumb ass,  fuckwit


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> In conclusion:
> 
> Fire + Cooking + Animal Produce = Smart Humans, like myself
> 
> ...


Hey now, don't assume that all of us who don't eat meat, do it by choice. I am actually allergic to meat, I can't eat meat from mammals. This is something I have dealing with my entire life. I am also lactose intolerant and have been dealing with that as well my entire life. 
Trust me, I've tried to eat meat, but the side effects are not worth it to me. So my diet is limited not by choice.
Although I do call myself "vegetarian," because 80% of my diet is vegetarian, but 20% of time I do eat fish and poultry. This isn't a diet by my own choosing though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Hey now, don't assume that all of us who don't eat meat, do it by choice. I am actually allergic to meat, I can't eat meat from mammals. This is something I have dealing with my entire life. I am also lactose intolerant and have been dealing with that as well my entire life.
> Trust me, I've tried to eat meat, but the side effects are not worth it to me. So my diet is limited not by choice.
> Although I do call myself "vegetarian," because 80% of my diet is vegetarian, but 20% of time I do eat fish and poultry. This isn't a diet by my own choosing though.


You are forgiven since you can't help it - you have a pre-existing condition that prevents you from taking full advantage of meat (I don't like the word "allergy" here, I'm unfamiliar with the symptoms you described in our previous conversations, so I'll use the word "intolerance" instead just to be safe). In fact, you still being smart is a massive success since you're technically handicapped in the race for meat smarts, so congratulations to you! No doubt the 20% has something to do with this - meat is great. ;O;


----------



## DDTarZan (Feb 13, 2016)

With all the udder hooplah about some milk thread, I came running here to see what the beef is.

Also now, my calves hurt.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> You are forgiven since you can't help it - you have a pre-existing condition that prevents you from taking full advantage of meat (I don't like the word "allergy" here, I'm unfamiliar with the symptoms you described in our previous conversations, so I'll use the word "intolerance" instead just to be safe). In fact, you still being smart is a massive success since you're technically handicapped in the race for meat smarts, so congratulations to you! No doubt the 20% has something to do with this - meat is great. ;O;


Intolerance is also the right word to use here since it is. 
http://acaai.org/allergies/types/food-allergies/types-food-allergy/meat-allergy
It's about as pleasant as it sounds.
Hey now, we prefer the term meatcapped ;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Intolerance is also the right word to use here since it is.
> http://acaai.org/allergies/types/food-allergies/types-food-allergy/meat-allergy
> It's about as pleasant as it sounds.
> Hey now, we prefer the term meatcapped ;O;


Like I said, you had to try harder to get smart, I have to respect that to some degree. You take your "meat" in other ways... Kekeke...


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Like I said, you had to try harder to get smart, I have to respect that to some degree. You take your "meat" in other ways... Kekeke...


Ya know it!


----------



## yacepi15 (Feb 13, 2016)

Good try,PETA! How much money gave to him?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 13, 2016)

I consider this to be scare propaganda on the same level as those fluoride and GMO scares. There may be a grain of truth to it, but it's vastly exaggerated.


ody81 said:


> I read a study on soy milk being made using carcinogenics to make it palatable for people to consume.
> I think your 'milk causes cancer' argument might be a bit off, as far as I've read, that's soy milk (possibly).


Soy milk is palatable? I had a sip of it once. Never again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 13, 2016)

Chary said:


> There's more views on this than some of the news threads and official reviews. Yowza. Cereal is more important than games confirmed. I propose we change the site's name to Milktemp.


I have never wanted to kill anybody for anything involving games. I was only with American sugar cereal for 3 months once and towards the end then should someone have had some real cereal it would have become one of those any means necessary to take it situations.
Went without games for three months once. No effect other than I had more stuff to play when I got back..



FusionGamer said:


> Adults don't need to be drinking something made for calves.
> Flat-teeth Humans don't need to be eating meat either.
> 
> Facts =/= PETA. (Oh, and FYI: PETA kills Animals.)


Need? It is possible to live without it.
It is tasty, not poison by most accounts worth reading (though I might have to say otherwise in the case of skimmed milk... though as much as soy milk) and often an easy route to nutrition worth having so continuing to have such things and the infrastructure to do so is worth doing, or at least not worth dismissing for those reasons.
Also I am pretty sure most humans have the teeth of omnivores which would then imply it was something worth doing somewhere along the line.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 13, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> I'm just going with the silliness that started when this thread began. I mean really....raping cows?



obviously the term rape is used slightly polemic, but it describes how this works pretty well and clearly understandable. its just not that pretty a process all in all.

its fists up the cow up to the shoulders, its putting them in a perpetual state of pregnancy which would otherwise be very unnatural. take to that that its generally out of season pregnancy too, cause the dairy farms dont adhere to whatever natural clock is ticking in their cows. that, once more, raises physical and emotional stress on the animal.

and even those more naturalistic farmers actually immobilize cows by fixing them to these metal racks so a bull jacked up on hormones (to get him in the mood) can fertilize them more easily. which makes the whole process quicker, but is pretty uncomfortable for the cow, since she's stuck between that unmoving hunk of metal and a 1 ton heap of flesh. its not killing them, but they do end up with bruises and sores.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> obviously the term rape is used slightly polemic, but it describes how this works pretty well and clearly understandable. its just not that pretty a process all in all.
> 
> its fists up the cow up to the shoulders, its putting them in a perpetual state of pregnancy which would otherwise be very unnatural. take to that that its generally out of season pregnancy too, cause the dairy farms dont adhere to whatever natural clock is ticking in their cows. that, once more, raises physical and emotional stress on the animal.
> 
> and even those more naturalistic farmers actually immobilize cows by fixing them to these metal racks so a bull jacked up on hormones (to get him in the mood) can fertilize them more easily. which makes the whole process quicker, but is pretty uncomfortable for the cow, since she's stuck between that unmoving hunk of metal and a 1 ton heap of flesh. its not killing them, but they do end up with bruises and sores.


I'm aware of this and it actually makes me think less of organic farms, and I already treat it as just another stupid label. All things considered, I'd wager that from a cow's perspective, a lubed up fist up the vagina is probably favourable to being caged while getting screwed by a juiced up bull, unless the cow is into bondage, I guess - who am I to judge?


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Is that why 92% of strict vegans have B12 defficiency and vegan babies keep dying for no reason? Yes, we do need to eat meat and animal produce, the only reason why vegetarians and vegans are even able to live in society today is because we've developed pharmaceutical (supplements) and dietary (processed soy, fungi, bean and nut products of all-sorts) methods of letting those bad eggs survive.
> 
> Evolutionary scientists and anthropologists agree that cooked food, meat and animal produce is what made us humans - it allowed us to supply our bodies with a sufficient amount of nutrients in an easily digestable fashion, made our mouths shrink, our digestive system shorten and our brains explode in size and neuron count. In contrast, gorillas who are stuck on a raw plant diet have smaller brains with fever neurons and have to forage for up to 8 hours a day - not a lot of evolving there.
> 
> ...


I pretty much agreed with you until now, but I don't really do now...
Yes, it's true that eating meat was crucial in making us have more neurons and stuff, and "become humans", but this doesn't imply that now we *must* eat meat. We surely *can*, but if someone doesn't like to be a cause of killing animals for eating, it's just their moral views. I only can't accept when someone implies that their moral views are "universal", and so that they're "right", and I'm "wrong".
And as far as I know, vegetarians have much less of a risk of B12 deficiency than vegans.
I don't see how not eating meat makes one "stupid" or "a monkey" (and monkeys aren't "stupid" in their own terms, we consider them as stupid because they can't do things we consider as important).


----------



## V0ltr0n (Feb 13, 2016)

Moral views. Lmao. It's up to every individual what they eat, but by cutting out certain things from your diet does NOT make everyone else "less than". FACT: no matter what new age anti-animal-based-food bs you believe, it will NEVER stop the harvesting and slaughter of animals for human consumption. This bs should have been a blog in the first place. Yeah, it IS off-topic chat, but is this section meant to be used as a soapbox to spout propaganda? And I only need 1 fact to back up my thought if anyone thinks otherwise and that meat will be eradicated by bleeding heart vegans. McDonald's and every other fast food chain says hi.   {drops mic}


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 13, 2016)

V0ltr0n said:


> Moral views. Lmao. It's up to every individual what they eat, but by cutting out certain things from your diet does NOT make everyone else "less than". FACT: no matter what new age anti-animal-based-food bs you believe, it will NEVER stop the harvesting and slaughter of animals for human consumption. This bs should have been a blog in the first place. Yeah, it IS off-topic chat, but is this section meant to be used as a soapbox to spout propaganda? And I only need 1 fact to back up my thought if anyone thinks otherwise and that meat will be eradicated by bleeding heart vegans. McDonald's and every other fast food chain says hi.   {drops mic}


I guess you don't understand. I'm not a vegan or a vegetarian, but not all of them think that what they personally do will "eradicate meat consumption". They just personally don't want to be a cause for killing animals for food, because they feel responsible. I don't feel guilty about it, but I think that everyone should do what they think is right *for themselves*.


----------



## Arras (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> My first reply had a source. And I'm going to keep giving you guys scientific studies.
> 
> THIRD OF ALL milk can weaken the bones.
> Look at this scientific study:
> ...


I don't understand? That first link just sends me to a page about E.Coli research.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> I pretty much agreed with you until now, but I don't really do now...
> Yes, it's true that eating meat was crucial in making us have more neurons and stuff, and "become humans", but this doesn't imply that now we *must* eat meat. We surely *can*, but if someone doesn't like to be a cause of killing animals for eating, it's just their moral views. I only can't accept when someone implies that their moral views are "universal", and so that they're "right", and I'm "wrong".
> And as far as I know, vegetarians have much less of a risk of B12 deficiency than vegans.
> I don't see how not eating meat makes one "stupid" or "a monkey" (and monkeys aren't "stupid" in their own terms, we consider them as stupid because they can't do things we consider as important).


It goes directly against our nature as a species - we're omnivores who evolved to eat cooked food, plants *and* meat alike, that's why we have enzymes that allow us to do so. If you're human and you don't follow a balanced, omnivore diet, unless you have a medical condition that restricts your diet, you are going directly against tens of thousands of years of evolution. If your diet has more in common with a gorilla than with a human, I have the right to consider that diet inferior and it's a perfectly valid reason for me to think less of you. As you've said, a plant-based diet is entirely a decision based on one's moral values, and I find that particular choice primitive and unsophisticated because in my grim world of egocentrism and mild psychopathy, animals have only one right - to be delicious. I'm also exaggerating for comedic effect, but there is a kernel of truth in there nonetheless. Have you ever noticed how the amount of bullshit people spout about their diet is inversely proportional to the amount of meat they eat and directly proportional to how big of an asshole they are? I have.


----------



## V0ltr0n (Feb 13, 2016)

If you don't like eating meat or any animal product for whatever reason, fine. The only reason to announce it to the masses it to either 1 try to get epeen or troll those that eat a "normal" diet. Or both. Preaching about the evils of animal consumption will not convert ppl into vegans, so what was really the point? If i say " carz emit toxic fumez guise, stop driving cause i did and im now superior to those that drive." Okay, that may be my moral standing, but what impact is announcing it gona make? Nothing positive would come of it. We are a species that consumes and uses anything and everything at our disposal. If you participate in these activities or not will make no difference. Certainly won't change anyone else. Alot of ppl that make games consume meat, so you better stop playing games too. It's the morally superior thing to do.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

V0ltr0n said:


> If you don't like eating meat or any animal product for whatever reason, fine. The only reason to announce it to the masses it to either 1 try to get epeen or troll those that eat a "normal" diet. Or both. Preaching about the evils of animal consumption will not convert ppl into vegans, so what was really the point? If i say " carz emit toxic fumez guise, stop driving cause i did and im now superior to those that drive." Okay, that may be my moral standing, but what impact is announcing it gona make? Nothing positive would come of it. We are a species that consumes and uses anything and everything at our disposal. If you participate in these activities or not will make no difference. Certainly won't change anyone else. Alot of ppl that make games consume meat, so you better stop playing games too. It's the morally superior thing to do.


I would lump animal testing into this, actually. Almost every convenience you have in life is the result of animal testing somewhere down the line, so if you're against it for moral reasons because "animals are people too", you should stop using all the inventions that were a result of animal testing. You're using a GPS because the USSR and NASA sent animals into space, you're using a cellphone because scientists stuck a phone to a monkey's head to check if its brain will get fried, you're using drugs when you're ill and you're getting vaccinated to build your immunity because scientists stuck some needles into a couple of animals and then exposed them to pathogens. If you're against that, reject the fruits of it - go live in a cave like the ape you are, not genetically, but mentally.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 13, 2016)

Milk is a gateway drug to harder substances. Like cheese.


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm suprised that this thread hasn't been moved to the EoF yet.


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 13, 2016)

@FAST6191 THIS BETTER BE IN GOLDEN THREADS 2016


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 13, 2016)

tbb043 said:


> Cows can't be raped. No animal can be raped. Rape, like murder, is a term and concept that only applies to humans.



I disagreed with you. Animal can be raped and it's called beastility. If you kill dogs, cats, and any pets and it is called murder. You are an odd human being who doesn't understand the animal kingdoms!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 13, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> I disagreed with you. Animal can be raped and it's called beastility. If you kill dogs, cats, and any pets and it is called murder. You are odd human being who doesn't understand the animal kingdoms!


So, you are telling me that cows are raped, in other words some humans have forced intercourse with them, in order for me to drink my milk.
Ugh... that sounds nasty. Still worth me enjoying my latte macchiato.
/s


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 13, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> So, you are telling me that cows are raped, in other words some humans have forced intercourse with them, in order for me to drink my milk.
> Ugh... that sounds nasty. Still worth me enjoying my latte macchiato.
> /s


It's why we have furries. They do the raping so we normal people can enjoy tasty good for you milk.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> I disagreed with you. Animal can be raped and it's called beastility. If you kill dogs, cats, and any pets and it is called murder. You are an odd human being who doesn't understand the animal kingdoms!


Incorrect - bestiality and rape are two distinct categories and you cannot murder an animal, that's animal abuse - these two are not terms used in the context of animals in the legal system. "Rape" and "murder" entail personhood of the victim, and animals don't have personhood because they're not people.


----------



## endoverend (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Incorrect - bestiality and rape are two distinct categories and you cannot murder an animal, that's animal abuse - these two are not terms used in the context of animals in the legal system.


Wait wait wait, how the FUCK did this start


----------



## FusionGamer (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Foraging for nuts and berries like an ape = Stupid Humans, like vegans or vegetarians


I have coded and released several apps. I'm also a System Administrator for my website. I'm buying parts to build my own PC.

Looks like I'm smarter than most people in the thread....... And I'm on a Plant+Egg based diet.


----------



## Minox (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't drink too much milk because my body can't handle it too well, but holy hell who cares if someone drinks milk or not.


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 13, 2016)

Minox said:


> I don't drink too much milk because my body can't handle it too well, but holy hell who cares if someone drinks milk or not.


People who wear tin foil hats.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

FusionGamer said:


> I have coded and released several apps. I'm also a System Administrator for my website. I'm buying parts to build my own PC.
> 
> Looks like I'm smarter than most people in the thread....... And I'm on a Plant+Egg based diet.


Not smart enough to know that eggs are animal protein, it seems. Maybe you wouldn't be offended by my post if you read the whole thing - eggs are animal produce, they're nutritious and good for you, they're a reasonable substitute for people with moral qualms over eating flesh.


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 13, 2016)

I have February break this week. This thread shall be my entertainment


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 13, 2016)

FusionGamer said:


> I have coded and released several apps. I'm also a System Administrator for my website. I'm buying parts to build my own PC.
> 
> Looks like I'm smarter than most people in the thread....... And I'm on a Plant+Egg based diet.


I really don't think going on a vegetarian diet will make you dumb or unhealthy at all.
Hey, Indians are quite intelligent and healthy, and half of them are strict vegetarians.
Where intelligence, or respect in this case lies, is in not annoying everybody else for their choices. Fucking tolerance.
Hell, I don't care if somebody prefers eating only vegetables because of reasons.
It annoys me when they play fucking SJW and judge someone because they have different preference.


----------



## GameSystem (Feb 13, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> @FAST6191 THIS BETTER BE IN GOLDEN THREADS 2016


Because of this post I looked at the EoF. 
Oh my goodness... 
It's like this thread has started a movement.


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 13, 2016)

GameSystem said:


> Because of this post I looked at the EoF.
> Oh my goodness...
> It's like this thread has started a movement.


#TinFoilMovement #OffTopicToEoF #MilkConspiracy  #AliensAreReal #GBATempIsADictatorship #NoGameNoLife #OtakuLove #IAmRunningOutOfHashTags


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 13, 2016)

FusionGamer said:


> I have coded and released several apps. I'm also a System Administrator for my website. I'm buying parts to build my own PC.
> 
> Looks like I'm smarter than most people in the thread....... And I'm on a Plant+Egg based diet.



Assumptions based on that criteria are pretty hilarious.
I don't see how that proves your intelligence in any way. Neither of those things are particularly impressive, unless you happen to be the creator of some multi-million download apps, or one of the biggest sites on the internet. Even then that's more a show of luck than any actual intelligence.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2016)

How I feel about the entire thread


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 13, 2016)

The fact that cows get raped for their milk makes it taste all the sweeter to me!


----------



## Deleted member 370283 (Feb 13, 2016)

FusionGamer said:


> I'm also a System Administrator for my website.


Being the admin of a site doesn't magically make you "smarter". Believe me. There can be some real idiots who try to run websites.


FusionGamer said:


> I'm buying parts to build my own PC.


Congrats. Pretty much any one with a brain (and an internet connection) can do that.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 13, 2016)

Arras said:


> I don't understand? That first link just sends me to a page about E.Coli research.



Woops, here you go my friend.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8154473


----------



## koim (Feb 13, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Milk is a gateway drug to harder substances. Like cheese.


Or even more dangerous. ICE CREAM.

*adds milk on his shopping list.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Feb 13, 2016)

I drink goats milk. Its better for you and tastes better I think.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Woops, here you go my friend.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8154473





> Some of the results of this study were unanticipated and may be due to chance or bias. If confirmed by other studies, these results would challenge some current approaches to hip fracture prevention.


Your links aren't even confirmed studies. Some even mention that bias may have played a part or just pure chance. You are basing your entire argument on either bias or chance, thus not even hard evidence.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 13, 2016)

how dare you, milk is delicious ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Your links aren't even confirmed studies. Some even mention that bias may have played a part or just pure chance. You are basing your entire argument on either bias or chance, thus not even hard evidence.


That's because he's not using the scientific method - he has a conclusion ready in his mind and cherry picks evidence that supports it. He's not looking at both sides, he doesn't reformulate his hypothesis based on evidence he sees, he just picks and chooses studies from the 80'ties that have no relevance today to "prove" his theory, hence we should not exert any effort in arguing against him because we can't possibly win - his mind is set in stone.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 13, 2016)

Please stop.

Even breathing is bad for you.
Even living is bad for you.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 13, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> That's because he's not using the scientific method - he has a conclusion ready in his mind and cherry picks evidence that supports it. He's not looking at both sides, he doesn't reformulate his hypothesis based on evidence he sees, he just picks and chooses studies from the 80'ties that have no relevance today to "prove" his theory, hence we should not exert any effort in arguing against him because we can't possibly win - his mind is set in stone.



Oh, you mean THESE types that give science a bad name? Hehehe


You have to admit though, it is pretty amusing.


----------



## Seriel (Feb 13, 2016)

Sorry no, I don't buy it.


Spoiler



..unlike milk


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 13, 2016)

I can't believe this debate is still going on .... I read this when it was first posted and thought it would be closed down by now

The OP seems to be stuck in his/her beliefs which is fine, but shooting down everyone else is not a way to debate a point. Firstly he/she is linking multiple articles which he/she believes are stone cold fact, then when others post counter argument related links he/she shoots them down as asks them to educate themselves?

@Ssssuper You say that you have been to University and have an interest in science, well done, I applaud your dedication to educate, but surely you have learnt over your time in education that science is not perfect, and we learn new things everyday. Don't shoot down an argument because it disagrees with your view, otherwise we will never progress. We once believed that the earth was flat, or that planets revolved around us and not the sun. If scientists had followed your logic we would never know what we know today

Remember that we are on the internet, people are going to flame and troll and some are going to argue valid points, whether they spell it right, link the right sources or put it across in a professional manner doesn't matter and you should take on their opinions anyway. You reply to everyone you see that is young that they are a kid and need to educate themselves, age is but a number, some of the brightest and most world changing ideas have come from young kids

I'll leave my argument there and finish with the fact that I myself will drink milk, and this has no adverse effects, I come from a western country where drinking milk is both the norm and tradition.

Good luck with your further argument and look forward to following this thread


----------



## mashers (Feb 13, 2016)

Threads on Internet forums about how milk is bad for you are bad for you.


----------



## sTIMulat3 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> My first reply had a source. And I'm going to keep giving you guys scientific studies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the "chiny study" is a load of crap, its a study done by communists


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Feb 13, 2016)

mashers said:


> Threads on Internet forums about how milk is bad for you are bad for you.


Going on this thread and reading all this crap specifically to say that threads on Internet forums about how milk is bad for you are bad for you is bad for you.


Spoiler: .


----------



## Aliahan (Feb 13, 2016)

Dude, if you really don't want people to drink milk so bad, instead of a bunch of hyperbolic BS you should've just gone with a gross objective fact:

All milk from cows contains blood and puss.

If you're cool with that, then there's pretty much nothing else that'll stop you from drinking the stuff. This is one of the main reasons I drink soy milk, cuz when I'm walking down the dairy aisle I'm just like, "Blood and puss? No thanks, cow milk!" Also soy milk has more calcium, doesn't spoil as fast, and I like the taste better.

But I'm not gonna go around trying to convince people milk from cows is bad and they should stop drinking it or drink an alternative. If they don't find it gross, then good, that's their business, not mine. Kinda like when I see people eat oysters, it's just like, "Nah I'll stay the hell away from that, but if you're down with it then good for you man, eat up!"


----------



## mashers (Feb 13, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Going on this thread and reading all this crap specifically to say that threads on Internet forums about how milk is bad for you are bad for you is bad for you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .
> ...


Telling somebody that going on this thread and reading all this crap specifically to say that threads on Internet forums about how milk is bad for you are bad for you is bad for you is bad for you.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

Speaking of which, I _accidentally_ spilled milk in my coffee today. Silly me. How did I dare doing that?


----------



## mashers (Feb 13, 2016)

Are we still allowed to eat bananas?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

mashers said:


> Are we still allowed to eat bananas?


Only with a glass of milk, mah boi


----------



## mashers (Feb 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Only with a glass of milk, mah boi


That's fine. Banana milkshakes are pretty much a staple part of my diet.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 13, 2016)

mashers said:


> Are we still allowed to eat bananas?


dk sure loves bananas, so do i ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 13, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Please stop.
> 
> Even breathing is bad for you.
> Even living is bad for you.


I love raping trees for their oxygen!


----------



## Minox (Feb 13, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> I love raping trees for their oxygen!


Trees are already raping you. Every year they ejaculate pollen on anyone who comes around them whether they like it or not.


----------



## Muffins (Feb 13, 2016)

> "All milk from cows contains blood and puss."



No.

http://www.dairymoos.com/is-there-pus-in-milk/

http://www.snopes.com/horrors/food/chocmilk.asp


----------



## pastaconsumer (Feb 13, 2016)

Minox said:


> Trees are already raping you. Every year they ejaculate pollen on anyone who comes around them whether they like it or not.


Well, both people and trees have wood 
Please send help.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 13, 2016)

20 pages, you guys sure are passionate about fucking MILK for fuck's sake.  Let the guy put his dang message out there.  Yeah, milk is dogshit.  Yeah, cows are put through hell to get it (UNLESS you buy EXPENSIVE shit from non-factory farms.)  I personally stopped buying milk for cereal after seeing new evidence of cows getting absolutely tortured for dairy.  It is difficult to make permanent adjustments to cutting out a regular food out of your life, I still eat foods with milk used to cook.  But I pretty much entirely gave up cereal (I aint buying expensive milk.)


----------



## V0ltr0n (Feb 13, 2016)

Trees have no morals. They spread their pollen and nuts wherever they please. Trees must be drinking milk when nobody is watchin. Mystery solved.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Feb 13, 2016)

The way I see things:
Food is food. Now stop bitching over milk.


----------



## Muffins (Feb 13, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> The way I see things:
> Food is food. Now stop bitching over milk.



But if we did that, however would we spend our afternoons?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Feb 13, 2016)

Muffins said:


> But if we did that, however would we spend our afternoons?


Well shit, you pose an excellent question. I have no meaningful answer to that. Since that's the case, carry on.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Well, both people and trees have wood
> Please send help.


Especially in the morning.
A wild woody at 7am, all the time.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Minox said:


> Trees are already raping you. Every year they ejaculate pollen on anyone who comes around them whether they like it or not.


This is why we should all feel contempt for the environment - it f*cks with you every single day, so you should return in kind. ;O;


----------



## Incolbum (Feb 13, 2016)

V0ltr0n said:


> Trees have no morals. They spread their pollen and nuts wherever they please. Trees must be drinking milk when nobody is watchin. Mystery solved.



Treez nuts.



Spoiler: Ha.



Got em.


----------



## Issac (Feb 13, 2016)

I just want to quote the result from the only paper about milk that he posted in that whole dump of papers, the one about "milk intake might lead to fractures and mortality".

"Given the observational study designs with the inherent possibility of residual confounding and reverse causation phenomena, a cautious interpretation of the results is recommended."


----------



## Aliahan (Feb 13, 2016)

mashers said:


> Are we still allowed to eat bananas?


Yeah, but just be aware you're playing a dangerous game every time you bring a banana into your house.

Do you feel lucky, punk? Well do ya?!


----------



## pastaconsumer (Feb 13, 2016)

Aliahan said:


> Yeah, but just be aware you're playing a dangerous game every time you bring a banana into your house.
> 
> Do you feel lucky, punk? Well do ya?!



Thanks for the nightmares... Bad enough the bastards look like dicks, but now I've gotta worry about spawns of lucifer too? Gee, thanks.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 13, 2016)

cows need milking, they cant do it themselves.


----------



## dekuleon (Feb 13, 2016)

I agree with you, milk is bad for humans, it is something good for just the firsts months of our lifes.


----------



## Hiccup (Feb 13, 2016)

I once choked on water. IT IS KILL


----------



## TuxSH (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## MrbiggyChong (Feb 13, 2016)

TecXero said:


> Okay, assuming it's all factual, what's a better source of calcium?


The hemp plant, including it’s seeds, offer a powerful punch when it comes to nutrition. In a single 8-ounce glass of hemp milk you can find the following nutrients.


900mg Omega-3 Fatty Acid
2800mg Omega-6 Fatty Acid
All 10 Essential Amino Acids
4 grams of Digestible Protein
46% of RDA of Calcium
0% Cholesterol
Potassium
Phosphorous
Riboflavin
Vitamin A
Vitamin E
Vitamin B12
Folic Acid
Vitamin D
Magnesium
Iron
Zinc
And more…
From that stacked list we can see that hemp milk is a great source of nutritious protein and is capable of delivering the tough to find amino acid, GLA. Hemp milk is rich in protein and contains omega-3 and omega-6 fatty acids, vitamins A, E, B-12 and folic acid, and is rich in magnesium, potassium, iron and magnesium. All essential nutrients for a healthy diet and immune system.

*Notable Benefits*

Strengthened Immune System
Clear, Healthy Skin, Hair and Nails
Strong, Healthy Heart
Increased Mental Capacity
Hemp has anti-inflammatory agents and improves circulation
You are welcome lol way better than cow milk and without thc


----------



## Deleted member 370283 (Feb 13, 2016)

I like to think that you created your account _just_ to answer that question.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Feb 13, 2016)

TheStoneBanana said:


> I like to think that you created your account _just_ to answer that question.


twas for a good cause


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 13, 2016)

TheStoneBanana said:


> I like to think that you created your account _just_ to answer that question.


You clearly have not been around advocates of weed hemp before.
That mob cruises the internet harder than scientology looking to advocate and "dispel myths".


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2016)

mashers said:


> Are we still allowed to eat bananas?


No, they are radioactive


----------



## ars25 (Feb 13, 2016)

Soo what about Goats Milk or other non plant based milks


----------



## MrbiggyChong (Feb 13, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> You clearly have not been around advocates of weed hemp before.
> That mob cruises the internet harder than scientology looking to advocate and "dispel myths".


Just happen to see this post lol had an account long ago but forgot the password. I drink the hemp milk and now i feel overall way better. Didn't believe it at first either but had to switch since cow milk gives me gas. Just throwing it out there for people in the same situation who are not able to drink cow milk and want the added nutrition.


----------



## Paranoid V (Feb 13, 2016)

Yep...
 This topc reminded me of this scene:


----------



## GameSystem (Feb 13, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/Pacific-Natural-Foods-Original-Containers/dp/B002BG38R8
$34.69 for 384 oz. = $0.09 an oz.

Gallon of Milk
8.6 lbs. * 16 oz = 137.6 oz. for $3.82 = $0.028 an oz. 
Hemp milk is 3.214x more expensive than regular milk. 
Are all vegans CEOs or something? How can they afford this nonsense?


----------



## MrbiggyChong (Feb 13, 2016)

GameSystem said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Pacific-Natural-Foods-Original-Containers/dp/B002BG38R8
> $34.69 for 384 oz. = $0.09 an oz.
> 
> Gallon of Milk
> ...


You can just buy the hemp hearts, I make around 6+ gallons of hemp milk with a 2lb pack. Don't have to buy pre made milk when it's really easy to make. Look up some recipes, basically just water, hemp hearts and any sweet fruit or sugar you like.


----------



## GameSystem (Feb 13, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/Manitoba-Harvest-Hearts-Shelled-natural/dp/B00856TSCC
$10.48 per 1 lb. $0.66 an oz.
Assuming 2 lbs. = 6 gallons, that's $20.96 for 6 gallons of hemp milk. 
Regular milk for $3.82 x 6 = $22.92

Looks like Hemp wins this one. I guess I'll stop buying regular milk once I move out of the ghetto and Organic Food stores actually exist.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Speaking of which, I _accidentally_ spilled milk in my coffee today. Silly me. How did I dare doing that?


As a real "dcotr" I fear this migh do harm to the coffe! Did you drink it? If you did, you safe!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> As a real "dcotr" I fear this migh do harm to the coffe! Did you drink it? If you did, you safe!


I did drink it. So good to know.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2016)

Milk is super important! Edward Elric didn't drink his milk and look what happened to him.
He lost his arm and leg, accidentally killed his brother, his mom died, he joined the army, and killed himself to save his brother. Worst of all, he was short as hell.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 13, 2016)

At the risk of sounding stubborn and closed-minded, AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 13, 2016)

what abot human milk? is it bad? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 13, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> what abot human milk? is it bad? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



Me bf his milk is good for me


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 13, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Me bf his milk is good for me


good to know, you will grow healthy


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 13, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> good to know, you will grow healthy



It doesn't make me healthy it makes something else grow


----------



## XDel (Feb 13, 2016)

I am more concerned about junk food, exhaust from cars, colas, energy drinks, pollution from factories, over production of useless goods, and people's dedication to it all. Milk is... well spilled milk.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> It doesn't make me healthy it makes something else grow


Milk builds strong _*bones*_.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2016)

This thread is my life right now and I love/hate myself for that fact


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> This thread is my life right now and I love/hate myself for that fact
> View attachment 38743


Couldn't agree more


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Couldn't agree more


Is the OP still alive?  I miss his rambling and cherrypicking.


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Is the OP still alive?  I miss his rambling and cherrypicking.


I think he realized what he created and 
Ran to the hills


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 13, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> It doesn't make me healthy it makes something else grow


A big and healthy bone huh?


----------



## DarkOrb (Feb 13, 2016)

Well i rather have the risk of fractured bones in old age than have depressions, anemia and signs of alzheimers because of Vitamin B12 deficiency. Yes, you could eat pills but i rather drink milk and eat a steak than eat pills. If you have concerns because of antibiotics then you can find local farms which don't use them and where you can see if the cows have a good life. If you are lactose intolerant you can get lactose free products which have almost the same vitamins or you could get rice milk (it tastes really good) and get you Vitamin B12 from a good steak.

All that said a vegan life is unnatural. Life is all about eat or be eaten, you can see that in the animal world. If you are concerned about the life of an animal then get your meet on a local farm where you can see how they live. But don't live vegan, its unhealthy without supplements


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

This is still going on...? man you guys eh got a lot of time on your hands don't you


----------



## MrbiggyChong (Feb 13, 2016)

Dont really need supplements to be vegan. A lot of seeds have the protein and a bunch of vitamins and minerals needed. Have family in mexico who eat practically no meat and they live up to 100 years old. They mostly eat beans, rice, tortillas, fruits and vegetables, eggs.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LittleFlame said:


> This is still going on...? man you guys eh got a lot of time on your hands don't you


You're checking too so what does that say lol


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)

MrbiggyChong said:


> Dont really need supplements to be *vegan*. A lot of seeds have the protein and a bunch of vitamins and minerals needed. Have family in mexico who eat practically no meat and they live up to 100 years old. They mostly eat beans, rice, tortillas, fruits and vegetables,* eggs*.


Am I missing something here?


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 13, 2016)

MrbiggyChong said:


> Dont really need supplements to be vegan. A lot of seeds have the protein and a bunch of vitamins and minerals needed. Have family in mexico who eat practically no meat and they live up to 100 years old. They mostly eat beans, rice, tortillas, fruits and vegetables, eggs.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I checked because i'm still getting notified


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 13, 2016)

this thread has been milked......your god damn rapists


----------



## meinhard (Feb 13, 2016)

When i'm sad i usually visit a random vegan-new age-bullshit forum and then I instantly feel better, after a sonorous laugh...can't really understand how people can believe in such stupid ideas...vegans VS darwinism, who will win? Hopefully the future will give us the answer


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 14, 2016)

MrbiggyChong said:


> *Dont really need supplements to be vegan*. A lot of seeds have the protein and a bunch of vitamins and minerals needed. Have family in mexico who eat practically no meat and they live up to 100 years old. They mostly eat beans, rice, tortillas, fruits and vegetables, *eggs*.


Yes, yes you do, stop lying to yourself and accept this fact. As proof and even showed that they needed eggs, proving they needed something from an animal to live that long.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 14, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> It doesn't make me healthy it makes something else grow


Ain't it a bit late by that point?


----------



## Flame (Feb 14, 2016)

dont drink milk cause its a COWspiracy....


----------



## CheeseCake (Feb 14, 2016)

MrbiggyChong said:


> You can just buy the hemp hearts, I make around 6+ gallons of hemp milk with a 2lb pack. Don't have to buy pre made milk when it's really easy to make. Look up some recipes, basically just water, hemp hearts and any sweet fruit or sugar you like.



Hmm I might actually try it just for the heck of it. If I don't get the runs, I can finally get off this disgusting almond-soy milk I'm drinking one cup a week just because.

Got any recommended recipes?

Also how fresh can these stay for?


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 14, 2016)

Flame said:


> dont drink milk cause its a COWspiracy....



Lol
There is a documentary called 'cowspiracy' explaining everything for anyone who is interested. Watch it here:


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 14, 2016)

Oh hey, OP still alive
7.6/10, would troll again, but too much water and still feel like a milk thread.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 14, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> It goes directly against our nature as a species - we're omnivores who evolved to eat cooked food, plants *and* meat alike, that's why we have enzymes that allow us to do so. If you're human and you don't follow a balanced, omnivore diet, unless you have a medical condition that restricts your diet, you are going directly against tens of thousands of years of evolution. If your diet has more in common with a gorilla than with a human, I have the right to consider that diet inferior and it's a perfectly valid reason for me to think less of you. As you've said, a plant-based diet is entirely a decision based on one's moral values, and I find that particular choice primitive and unsophisticated because in my grim world of egocentrism and mild psychopathy, animals have only one right - to be delicious. I'm also exaggerating for comedic effect, but there is a kernel of truth in there nonetheless. Have you ever noticed how the amount of bullshit people spout about their diet is inversely proportional to the amount of meat they eat and directly proportional to how big of an asshole they are? I have.


Sorry but the "appeal to nature" is a fallacy http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Appeal_to_nature 
Here in Italy, it's currently used by fundamentalist catholics when they argue against gay civil unions - yeah we're so behind in comparison to other countries - when they say that straight marriage is "natural".
The problem with this (as that article explains) is that there's no clear definition of "nature" and "natural". We might say it's opposed to "artificial"="man made", but even then it's not that clear-cut. And mostly everything we use and base our lives on is "artificial": right now, we're doing something "unnatural" by talking from such a great distance on our "unnatural" computers. Is everything that we do that we biologically couldn't do "unnatural"?
The only proper definition of "natural" is "everything that abides by the laws of nature" (laws of physics, etc.). An human being with two heads, or traveling beyond the speed of light are unnatural (as far as we know). Because they don't exist. All that exists is "natural". Having a vegan or vegetarian diet is also "natural", as it's possible to do (you have to supplement a vegan diet, but that's "natural" too).


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 14, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I knew it. Clickbait advert.
> 
> Please ban this troll.


Since the OP I already was able to tell that this was a lame stupid excuse to promote his channel and gain money from the views.


----------



## Whole lotta love (Feb 14, 2016)

TecXero said:


> Okay, assuming it's all factual, what's a better source of calcium?


Broccoli.

There's some evidence showing high calcium intake may increase risk of osteoporosis, but the evidence is mixed. I'm really not trying to trick anyone into anything, but it's important to remember that the dairy industry has poured a TON of money into making people believe milk is a health drink. It has a lot sugar, lots of people can't process lactose, and the protein casein may cause inflammation for many people. Also, animal agriculture is the number one cause of greenhouse gases.

Just some things to consider next time you go to get milk. I recommend trying almond, soy, or coconut, but try to get the sugar free kind as sugar has a compromising effect on the immune system. It's better for most people's bodies and the planet.


----------



## V0ltr0n (Feb 14, 2016)

So the OP was just trying to MILK us for views???!!! But I thought they were anti-milk? Such hypocrisy from the vegan master race.  :/


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> Sorry but the "appeal to nature" is a fallacy http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Appeal_to_nature
> Here in Italy, it's currently used by fundamentalist catholics when they argue against gay civil unions - yeah we're so behind in comparison to other countries - when they say that straight marriage is "natural".
> The problem with this (as that article explains) is that there's no clear definition of "nature" and "natural". We might say it's opposed to "artificial"="man made", but even then it's not that clear-cut. And mostly everything we use and base our lives on is "artificial": right now, we're doing something "unnatural" by talking from such a great distance on our "unnatural" computers. Is everything that we do that we biologically couldn't do "unnatural"?
> The only proper definition of "natural" is "everything that abides by the laws of nature" (laws of physics, etc.). An human being with two heads, or traveling beyond the speed of light are unnatural (as far as we know). Because they don't exist. All that exists is "natural". Having a vegan or vegetarian diet is also "natural", as it's possible to do (you have to supplement a vegan diet, but that's "natural" too).


First of all, Appeal to Nature is a rhetorical tactic, not a formal fallacy - there are many instances when you can reasonably state that something that's "natural" is, indeed, good for you. For instance, let's make things go full circle and head straight into milk - newborn babies naturally crave mother's milk, it's natural for them to drink it, thus we can reasonably conclude that it's good for them - mammals drink mother's milk by design. RationalWiki lists it as an Informal Fallacy (a formally-valid argument with a *potentially* unsound premise) which is different from a Formal Fallacy and Wikipedia doesn't even call it one, so you're on a slippery slope here. That's all besides the point though.

http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Informal_fallacy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appeal_to_nature

You're confusing two different meanings of the word "nature" - you're thinking of "nature" as the collective phenomena of the world, I'm thinking of basic, inherent features. If I were to say that something is "not of nature/doesn't belong in nature", I would probably use the word "unnatural". Nothing in the natural world marries eachother, it's a social construct that we created, it doesn't occur "naturally", so the premise is false, along with the rest of the argument. If I have a mischivous nature, but briefly level with someone to explain something rather than cause more havoc as I normally do, I do that against my nature.

http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/nature

The difference is minute, but it's there. There is a number of thinigs that are "in our nature" as a species, for instance curiosity. Us being omnivores is an inherent characteristic of the species, it is *unquestionably* natural for us to eat food of all food groups. It is also *unquestionable* that meat is good for us - meat is what made us evolve (among other things), our ancestors preferred meat due to how nutritionally rich it was etc. It is also unquestionable that I'm exaggerating and don't really give a f*ck about what others eat as long as they don't evangelize me with their diet.

As for the whole kerfuffle with gay marriage, the institution of marriage itself is "unnatural", I prefer the distinction of "normal" vs. "abnormal". For instance, it's completely natural for a person to have two different-coloured eyes, however heterochromia is an abnormality - normally people have two of the same-coloured eyes. It's natural to catch the flu, but being sick is an abnormal state. There's a slew of examples you could bring up to show the difference between the two terms. The issue here is that the word has negative connotations when in fact an "abnormality" is just an exception from a general rule. It's a touchy subject and I don't think it's the word use that offends people, rather the premise with which they're used, and that's coming from a linguist. That's all besides the point, though.


----------



## CheeseCake (Feb 14, 2016)

MrbiggyChong said:


> The hemp plant, including it’s seeds, offer a powerful punch when it comes to nutrition. In a single 8-ounce glass of hemp milk you can find the following nutrients.
> 
> 
> 900mg Omega-3 Fatty Acid
> ...



Hmm actually checked some sources. Idk about the others but grain/seed milks seem to have a high amount of carbs and decent amount of sugar (This is without adding all that "sweet fruit and sugar" you were saying), which will lead to high blood sugar. Also it's a terrible source of protein, 2-3g/cup (from general info I searched)...yea that's not even alot unless the stuff you're getting has been fortified like my bird's food
http://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/in-search-of-a-milk-alternative

You seem to be right about the Omega fatty acids and iron.
http://www.bastyr.edu/news/health-tips-spotlight-1/2013/03/so-many-milk-choices-which-choose

Again, idk about the other stuff but you never mentioned any negative effects of drinking this...

Also Dr. Oz, that quack doctor, endorses it so kinda reluctant now.
Although Silk tastes like bean water, I might stay with it.
This could be a great alternative to my OJ drinking habit though since it'll be just as sweet after adding the fruit in

I'll try it but I won't treat it like medicine


----------



## mashers (Feb 14, 2016)

Guys, the danger is real. I spilt some milk on the floor this morning and look what happened:


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 14, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> First of all, Appeal to Nature is a rhetorical tactic, not a formal fallacy - there are many instances when you can reasonably state that something that's "natural" is, indeed, good for you. For instance, let's make things go full circle and head straight into milk - newborn babies naturally crave mother's milk, it's natural for them to drink it, thus we can reasonably conclude that it's good for them - mammals drink mother's milk by design. RationalWiki lists it as an Informal Fallacy (a formally-valid argument with a *potentially* unsound premise) which is different from a Formal Fallacy and Wikipedia doesn't even call it one, so you're on a slippery slope here. That's all besides the point though.
> 
> http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Informal_fallacy
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appeal_to_nature
> ...


Just because "appealing to nature" rationally works at times doesn't mean it does in your case though.
We also usually crave sugary foods, but it doesn't mean that eating as much sugar as we would like is actually good for us.
As another example, as a species, other than having altruism and empathy we're also intrinsically violent and egoists (both are useful in an evolutionary perspective). However, we decided that violence is "wrong".
Yes, it's true that as a species we're omnivores. We can eat and digest food derived from both vegetables and animals, and this has helped us in the past. However, this doesn't imply that today we *must* follow an omnivore diet. It's a non-sequitur. Yeah, meat is good (like many other foods) if the recommended amounts are respected. But following an equally adequate vegetarian or vegan diet is also possible for us today (thanks to technology): http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19562864
Finally, you're correct about marriage, but no such thing as a "natural world" exists: for us (who are a social species) culture can't be clearly separated from biology (the two very often intertwine). So while marriage is of course a purely cultural construct, there's no "natural world" for humans 
I agree with the rest of your post.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> Just because "appealing to nature" rationally works at times doesn't mean it does in your case though.
> We also usually crave sugary foods, but it doesn't mean that eating as much sugar as we would like is actually good for us.
> As another example, as a species, other than having altruism and empathy we're also intrinsically violent and egoists (both are useful in an evolutionary perspective). However, we decided that violence is "wrong".
> Yes, it's true that as a species we're omnivores. We can eat and digest food derived from both vegetables and animals, and this has helped us in the past. However, this doesn't imply that today we *must* follow an omnivore diet. It's a non-sequitur. Yeah, meat is good (like many other foods) if the recommended amounts are respected. But following an equally adequate vegetarian or vegan diet is also possible for us today (thanks to technology): http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19562864
> ...


That's a fundamental misunderstanding of evolution - we are social because of our nature, not in spite of it. We became social through evolution because co-operation is a trait conducive to the survival of the species. We didn't "choose" to be social - we just became social because it was beneficial to us, we're stronger when we're together. Survival of the fittest is only one mechanism of evolution - being social is another conduit through which evolution can occur. You don't have to look for evidence far - it's in nature. Most animals operate in packs, herds or swarms - that's a primitive version of society.

As for sugary foods, we crave them because, in a way, they are beneficial to us. We eat food to acquire nutrients and energy, and there's no larger source of energy than sugars. In fact, our bodies operate on glucose (from conversion or direct ingestion) and ketones (from breaking down fats) - we like sugar because it is in fact beneficial. What you're touching upon is moderation - you feel "ill" when you've eaten too much - that's your body telling you that you've eaten one too many gummy bears. 

Regarding technology, yes, it is possible to be on a vegetarian/vegan diet and acquire all tge necessary nutrients today - that's the first thing I touched upon. Vegetarians and vegans subsist reliant on the methods we developed as a species - both in the medical field (supplements) and the food processing field (processed foods of all-sorts), but it's extremely hard to keep proper track of.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 14, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> That's a fundamental misundetstanding of evolution - we are social because of our nature, not in spite of it. We became social through evolution because co-operation is a trait conducive to thr survival of the species. Survival of the fittest is only one mechanism of evolution - being social is another conduit through which evolution can occur. You don't have to look for evidence far - it's in nature. Most animals operate in packs, herds or swarms - that's a primitive version of society.
> 
> As for sugary foods, we crave them because, in a way, they are beneficial to us. We eat food to acquire nutrients and energy, and there's no larger source of energy than sugars. In fact, our bodies operate on glucose (from conversion or direct ingestion) and ketons (from meat) - we like sugar because it is in fact beneficial. What you're touching upon is moderation - you feel "ill" when you've eaten too much - that's your body telling you that you've eaten one too many gummy bears.


Yeah, what I meant was that in our "nature" there are both altruism and empathy, and egoism and violence.
Not that we're just egoist and violent


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> Yeah, what I meant was that in our "nature" there are both altruism and empathy, and egoism and violence.
> Not that we're just egoist and violent


I never claimed that. I just don't feel kinship with cows because I'm not a cow - I'm empathetic towards them, but they're still food.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 14, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> I never claimed that. I just don't feel kinship with cows because I'm not a cow - I'm empathetic towards them, but they're still food.


That was in response to the fact that we should always follow our "nature". I never claimed that you "should" be empathetic towards cows (that would even be hypocritical, as I'm not myself XD)


----------



## Hiccup (Feb 14, 2016)

Ssssuper, I think you should go bananas over eating bananas, because they are clearly equal to uranium.
I recommend making a badly sourced and illogical thread about it, so you can make a fool of yourself.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> That was in response to the fact that we should always follow our "nature". I never claimed that you "should" be empathetic towards cows (that would even be hypocritical, as I'm not myself XD)


If you want to follow the route of misplaced empathy, you should eat meat. There are millions of animals killed every year during the growth and harvest of crops, from simple insects to mice, snakes and deer. Billions of microorganisms are killed as we spray crops to protect them from parasites, weeds and varmint. The argument that limiting meat consumption is limiting suffering only works if you're a speciest and assume that the life of a cow is more valuable than the life of a weed, an insect, a mouse or a snake. It's short-sighted, myopic and hypocritical - you can empathize with a cow easily because it has a "face" and cute cow eyes, you can't empathize with a grasshopper because it's different to you and alien. The moral argument of vegetarianism is flawed at the core. Meat-eaters are speciests too, but they're not hypocrites - they eat cows because they treat them as food.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 14, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> If you want to follow the route of misplaced empathy, you should eat meat. There are millions of animals killed every year during the growth and harvest of crops, from simple insects to mice, snakes and deer. Billions of microorganisms are killed as we spray crops to protect them from parasites, weeds and varmint. The argument that limiting meat consumption is limiting suffering only works if you're a speciest and assume that the life of a cow is more valuable than the life of a weed, an insect, a mouse or a snake. It's short-sighted, myopic and hypocritical - you can empathize with a cow easily because it has a "face" and cute cow eyes, you can't empathize with a grasshopper because it's different to you and alien. The moral argument of vegetarianism is flawed at the core. Meat-eaters are speciests too, but they're not hypocrites - they eat cows because they treat them as food.


I think it's not that easy because we also grow a lot of plant-based food to feed cows (if I'm not mistaken, it's a significant percent on the total).
Actually, what I think is that there's no cosmic law which forces me to be empathetic towards animals, and I really am not that much. Even with people, I feel affective empathy (meaning that I participate in their feelings) for a limited few; for the others I rationally understand what they're feeling and act in response.
And I'm actually a "speciesist" in that I subjectively give a greater importance to other humans, not because they're superior by some universal standard, but because I can actually cooperate with them, exchange ideas, thoughts, have a mutual improvement with them. Other animals are actually way more intelligent than we thought in the past, but the fact still stands that I can't have the same bond I can have with other humans with a member of any other species.


----------



## Muffins (Feb 14, 2016)

> "you can empathize with a cow easily because it has a "face" and cute cow eyes, you can't empathize with a grasshopper because it's different to you and alien. "



http://kids-myshot.nationalgeographic.com/photos/view/202657/adorable-grasshopper-shot-by-buglover


----------



## ody81 (Feb 14, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Milk is a gateway drug to harder substances. Like cheese.



Tell me about it, I moved on and got busted for yogurt possession.

Good thing they didn't find the whipped cream I stashed on my nipples...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> I think it's not that easy because we also grow a lot of plant-based food to feed cows (if I'm not mistaken, it's a significant percent on the total).
> Actually, what I think is that there's no cosmic law which forces me to be empathetic towards animals, and I really am not that much. Even with people, I feel affective empathy (meaning that I participate in their feelings) for a limited few; for the others I rationally understand what they're feeling and act in response.
> And I'm actually a "speciesist" in that I subjectively give a greater importance to other humans, not because they're superior by some universal standard, but because I can actually cooperate with them, exchange ideas, thoughts, have a mutual improvement with them. Other animals are actually way more intelligent than we thought in the past, but the fact still stands that I can't have the same bond I can have with other humans with a member of any other species.


If you prefer one species over another for any reason, you find that species superior to others for that specific reason - it's a preference. The moral argument of veganism and vegetarianism is simply moral elitism - you can always do more to limit suffering, you could plant your own crop. You don't, because it would greatly inconvenience you. It would inconvenience me to not eat meat, so it's a wash. Animal feed is grown on nutrient-sapped soil - these crops do not qualify for human consumption, and even if they did, they're not taken care of to the same extent as high quality crop for human consumption.


----------



## Muffins (Feb 15, 2016)

> "Animal feed is grown on nutrient-sapped soil"



And sometimes they use parts of plants humans don't eat, ground up and mixed in. The same way that industrially produced dog food contains dead pets and roadkill.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 15, 2016)

We need Mr. Mackey up in here. 

I must be a bad person because I enjoy eating shark meat, pork meat, cow meat and other kinds of meat. Pork's my favourite but it also comes down to the ingredients used (adding some curry to it just doesn't do it for me, it has to be properly done or it's somewhat tasteless).







This is a damn good looking piece of meat!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 15, 2016)

Muffins said:


> And sometimes they use parts of plants humans don't eat, ground up and mixed in. The same way that industrially produced dog food contains dead pets and roadkill.


That's an urban myth - there are no pets in pet food.

http://www.fda.gov/AboutFDA/Centers...VM/CVMFOIAElectronicReadingRoom/ucm129131.htm

The FDA tested 74 brands of cat and dog food and found no trace of cat or dog DNA in them. Carcasses of pets are incinerated or processed for coagulants and other substances used in industry, we don't feed pets to other pets. The same applies to roadkill - pet food is regulated, just as much as human food.

You are correct about the "parts we don't eat" though - for example hay is fed to horses.


----------



## Muffins (Feb 15, 2016)

The FDA can suck it. I have pictures AND the president of the Association of American Feed Control Officials on record proving they're liars. Careful- one of those links is pretty graphic; it's got the dead pets in buckets in the rendering plant about to be turned into pet food.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-industry-exposed/euthanized-pets-dog-food/

http://www.slate.com/articles/healt...ck_livestock_dogs_and_cats_from_shelters.html

http://www.petmd.com/dog/nutrition/evr_pet_food_for_your_pets_sake

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/rendered-products-in-pet-food/


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 15, 2016)

As of this last page I have some videos to link, not entirely relevant but then neither is the thread


----------



## Muffins (Feb 15, 2016)

This just in-

Lights will give you cancer!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 15, 2016)

Yes, I've read that Slate article - it's conjecture, it cites no studies. In fact, aside from the FDA one, I found no studies concerning the "pets in pet food" myth. The other links you posted are also opinion pieces, not facts. Pet food has to be FDA-approved and truthfully labeled, it's just how it is. It's a sample of 1 versus 0 samples - there are no pets in pet food unless an independent study that proves it pops up, I remain skeptical.


----------



## Muffins (Feb 15, 2016)

Conjecture my ass- when you've got the president of the feed association blatantly telling you what's in the stuff, along with actual pictures, that's no longer conjecture.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 15, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> We need Mr. Mackey up in here.
> 
> I must be a bad person because I enjoy eating *shark meat*, pork meat, cow meat and other kinds of meat. Pork's my favourite but it also comes down to the ingredients used (adding some curry to it just doesn't do it for me, it has to be properly done or it's somewhat tasteless).
> 
> This is a damn good looking piece of meat!


Well, I am and will always be a fan of good cow meat. But that asides... Shark meat? Is that good? Wanna try!
Is that popular in Portugal? If I go there on holidays later this year I will make sure to try that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 15, 2016)

Muffins said:


> Conjecture my ass- when you've got the president of the feed association blatantly telling you what's in the stuff, along with actual pictures, that's no longer conjecture.


Have you seen the video in which he says it? It comes across as a joke. He intended to say that there's a lot of crap in pet food, and there is, because it's low-quality, processed food, but the companies can't use potentially lethal ingredients, including dead pets.


----------



## Muffins (Feb 15, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Have you seen the video in which he says it? It comes across as a joke. He intended to say that there's a lot of crap in pet food, and there is, because it's low-quality, processed food, but the companies can't use potentially lethal ingredients, including dead pets.



You asked for it.



http://articles.latimes.com/2002/jan/06/news/mn-20784

"
it is not illegal to use rendered material from dogs and cats in pet food. And while no one keeps official figures, there's some evidence it happens.

The Food and Drug Administration has found "very, very low levels" of sodium pentobarbital--the chemical used to euthanize animals--in some brands of dog food, said Stephen Sundloff, director of the FDA's Center for Veterinary Medicine. "


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 15, 2016)

Muffins said:


> You asked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pentobarbital is also found in our water supply, it's called "trace amounts". Read the study I linked you to.


----------



## Muffins (Feb 15, 2016)

That's not trace amounts.

Now you're just being obtuse- the equivalent of jamming your fingers in your ears and screaming "LA LA LA I CAN'T HEAR YOU LA A LA LA"

I'm done with you.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 15, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> -snip-





Muffins said:


> -snip-


Guys, take some clonazepam and calm down.
You may end up with a heart attack.


----------



## Muffins (Feb 15, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Guys, take some clonazepam and calm down.
> You may end up with a heart attack.



Hey, I just stated a fact as an aside as part of an overall larger discussion. It's that guy up there that decided to turn it into a back-and-forth because he refuses to believe that US rendering plants are grinding up pets _because they can. _I don't know how they do things over there- but over here industrial meat production has one goal- push out meat as cheaply as possible at a level that just barely won't kill whatever eats the stuff.


----------



## CableLeecher (Feb 15, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Even though the media tries to brainwash people, milk does not
> Strengthen your bones and it is not the best source of calcium.
> Even if you're not a vegan you should accept this.
> 
> ...




How is this related with GBATEMP.NET anyways?

I guess the PETA-Forums are a better place for this kind of "useful" Information, even if it's in the Off-Topic Section 

By the way: Vegetarians eat the food of my food - If there wouldn't be meat anymore, I would eat vegetarians 

Greetings from Germany - The land of sausage, meat & beer.

CHEERS GUYS!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 15, 2016)

Muffins said:


> That's not trace amounts.
> 
> Now you're just being obtuse- the equivalent of jamming your fingers in your ears and screaming "LA LA LA I CAN'T HEAR YOU LA A LA LA"
> 
> I'm done with you.


You on the other hand are coming across as a conspiracy theorist. This food, *74* samples of popular brands, has been tested - they found *no* remains of pets and *trace* amounts of pentobarbital (in some, not all samples) that could've gotten in there from a multitude of sources other than pet carcasses. You're the one "Lalala-ling" here, just read the material instead of conspiracy-dipshit opinion pieces based on a joke.

EDIT: Of course pet carcasses end up in rendering plants - I told you they're being processed, just not into pet food, they're used in industry, for example in the production of plastics.


----------



## Muffins (Feb 15, 2016)

Conspiracy my ass.

I provided you with multiple links- including the president of the feed company and the LA Times. You posted one suspect "study" that proves nothing.

And quite frankly, I already said I was done with you, so I don't know why I should even bother.

The skinny about US industry (something you might not know in your grand country of Poland) is this rule of thumb:

If it's not illegal, there's a 99 percent chance it's being done somewhere.

It's not illegal to chop up Muffy and put her in pet food. In fact, it is (in industrial terms) a cheap source of rendered meat. My facts about that were backed up by multiple sources, including the LA Times.

So there you go. Jam your fingers more in your ears if you want, but you aren't convincing anyone.

FYI- Slate and the LA Times aren't conspiracy websites, bub.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 15, 2016)

This is still going on?


What happened, did this place become GameFaqs?


----------



## Muffins (Feb 15, 2016)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> This is still going on?
> 
> 
> What happened, did this place become GameFaqs?



God, I hope not.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 15, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> If you prefer one species over another for any reason, you find that species superior to others for that specific reason - it's a preference. The moral argument of veganism and vegetarianism is simply moral elitism - you can always do more to limit suffering, you could plant your own crop. You don't, because it would greatly inconvenience you. It would inconvenience me to not eat meat, so it's a wash. Animal feed is grown on nutrient-sapped soil - these crops do not qualify for human consumption, and even if they did, they're not taken care of to the same extent as high quality crop for human consumption.


This however can only be referred to those vegans and vegetarians who try to tell us that their moral values are "universal", and thus that they're "better" than us.
I agree, you can always do more to reduce suffering, and everyone actually (even not consciously) weighs all their personal values and things they care about. So, maybe, one might feel empathy for cows, but at the same time they care (more) about eating meat, so they weigh the two things (like on a scale) and make a decision. But the same person might have a different outcome when weighing empathy and something else. I think all the "factors" at stake are equally valid when making a decision, and they can't be delegitimized (usually, vegans/vegetarians who are "moral elitists" also try to delegitimize liking specific foods, saying that you can so easily give up food, that it's really an "insignificant" thing to do).

Btw, a person I know who is pretty good at argumenting, once made this reductio ad absurdum when talking about vegan/vegetarian "moral elitism". If you're "better than me" because you reduced suffering more than me, there's always someone who is better. And the "best" individual, at the top of the moral scale, would be a dead individual, as someone who is dead doesn't (directly or indirectly) do any harm to anyone. So the most moral act to do would bet o actually commit suicide, and, as a species, going voluntarily extinct.


----------



## CableLeecher (Feb 15, 2016)

Who is in mood for a nice BBQ?

I would sponsor some german beer for it!

CHEERS!


----------



## Muffins (Feb 15, 2016)

CableLeecher said:


> Who is in mood for a nice BBQ?
> 
> I would sponsor some german beer for it!
> 
> CHEERS!



I'll bring the luncheon loaf!

I'm sure it's scrumptious!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 15, 2016)

Muffins said:


> I'll bring the luncheon loaf!
> 
> I'm sure it's scrumptious!


Warning, some say that may contain traces of mexicans.
/averytrumpcomment
> runs away before receiving the storm of stones.

PS: To any mexican around, it is a joke.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 15, 2016)

This thread is amusing. It went from pseudo-science claims to conspiracy theories


----------



## Muffins (Feb 15, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> This thread is amusing. It went from pseudo-science claims to conspiracy theories



Eh, I guess. I gave up trying to convince the guy above anything, since I'm more interested in loaf right now. I'm hungry.

Oh, I guess I have this document from Congress that explicitly states how shelter animals are used in animal feed. Maybe that might be useful? I don't know.

https://web.archive.org/web/20120314045352/http://www.nationalaglawcenter.org/assets/crs/RS21771.pdf

-shrug-


----------



## CableLeecher (Feb 15, 2016)

Muffins said:


> I'll bring the luncheon loaf!
> 
> I'm sure it's scrumptious!








We have something similar in Germany called Frühstücksfleisch, which means literally Breakfast Meat.

Yes, we need meat for breakfast - THE NEED FOR MEAT!

Greets, CableLeecher


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 15, 2016)

Muffins said:


> Conspiracy my ass.
> 
> I provided you with multiple links- including the president of the feed company and the LA Times. You posted one suspect "study" that proves nothing.
> 
> ...


First of all, the "suspect study" was conducted by the CVM - Center for Veterinary Medicine. Secondly, under the current U.S. law, the FDA is legally required to enforce the Food, Drug and Cosmetic Act regulations on food both for animal and human consumption, which means that it cannot contain harmful substances and must be truthfully labled. Thirdly, an article with no sources is not reliable and a "joke" is not admissable evidence. I'm familiar with all the evidence you posted and it's croak - I actually read about this controversy recently. I'm not "plugging my ears", I want to see conclusive evidence for what you're claiming because I'm a critical thinker. Nobody has ever found pet remains in pet food, and not for the lack of trying, thus it's completely reasonable for me to conclude that there aren't any.


Aurora Wright said:


> This however can only be referred to those vegans and vegetarians who try to tell us that their moral values are "universal", and thus that they're "better" than us.
> I agree, you can always do more to reduce suffering, and everyone actually (even not consciously) weighs all their personal values and things they care about. So, maybe, one might feel empathy for cows, but at the same time they care (more) about eating meat, so they weigh the two things (like on a scale) and make a decision. But the same person might have a different outcome when weighing empathy and something else. I think all the "factors" at stake are equally valid when making a decision, and they can't be delegitimized (usually, vegans/vegetarians who are "moral elitists" also try to delegitimize liking specific foods, saying that you can so easily give up food, that it's really an "insignificant" thing to do).
> 
> Btw, a person I know who is pretty good at argumenting, once made this reductio ad absurdum when talking about vegan/vegetarian "moral elitism". If you're "better than me" because you reduced suffering more than me, there's always someone who is better. And the "best" individual, at the top of the moral scale, would be a dead individual, as someone who is dead doesn't (directly or indirectly) do any harm to anyone. So the most moral act to do would bet o actually commit suicide, and, as a species, going voluntarily extinct.


You are correct - suicide is the ultimate method of conserving resources and limiting suffering, but as you've noticed, it's an ad absurdum. If a vegetarian or a vegan does want to commit suicide though, make sure they do it in an environmentally friendly fashion - naked in the woods, where animals can eat their carcass. Alternatively they can go to a pet food factory, I guess - anything goes with those cans. ;O;


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 15, 2016)

So wait, milk gives you tiddies? *Buys 20 cartons of milk*


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 15, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> First of all, the "suspect study" was conducted by the CVM - Center for Veterinary Medicine. Secondly, under the current U.S. law, the FDA is legally required to enforce the Food, Drug and Cosmetic Act regulations on food both for animal and human consumption, which means that it cannot contain harmful substances and must be truthfully labled. Thirdly, an article with no sources is not reliable and a "joke" is not admissable evidence. I'm familiar with all the evidence you posted and it's croak - I actually read about this controversy recently. I'm not "plugging my ears", I want to see conclusive evidence for what you're claiming because I'm a critical thinker. Nobody has ever found pet remains in pet food, and not for the lack of trying, thus it's completely reasonable for me to conclude that there aren't any.
> You are correct - suicide is the ultimate method of conserving resources and limiting suffering, but as you've noticed, it's an ad absurdum. If a vegetarian or a vegan does want to commit suicide though, make sure they do it in an environmentally friendly fashion - naked in the woods, where animals can eat their carcass. Alternatively they can go to a pet food factory, I guess - anything goes with those cans. ;O;


As far as I could see, a reply is usually that "eating meat or animal products is not _necessary"_ ("necessary" is never given a definition... necessary for what?). But then, nothing is _necessary_ per-se. And that includes living. What is really  meant by "necessary"/"not necessary" is "something that I can't/can give up", which is legitimate, but can't be made objective.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 15, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> As far as I could see, a reply is usually that "eating meat or animal products is not _necessary"_ ("necessary" is never given a definition... necessary for what?). But then, nothing is _necessary_ per-se. And that includes living. What is really  meant by "necessary"/"not necessary" is "something that I can't/can give up", which is legitimate, but can't be made objective.


That makes the whole argument subjective and irrelevant because there are no standards of "acceptable loss of life" or "acceptable level of inconvenience". The moral argument should never enter the picture, there's no universal measuring stick of empathy. If you feel kinship with cows, pigs and other assorted livestock, that's just you - not everyone feels like that, and organizations like PETA or Green Peace flaunt it about as if it makes them more morally righteous. That's what really annoys me about those diets, not the food itself - I like the occasional veggie sausage or Quorn piece, some are actually tasty, they just don't make you a more morally righteous person.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 15, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, I am and will always be a fan of good cow meat. But that asides... Shark meat? Is that good? Wanna try!
> Is that popular in Portugal? If I go there on holidays later this year I will make sure to try that.


Have you ever ate jamón/presunto? It's _that_ good! Continente doesn't sell it for whatever reasons but Mini Preço / Dia has them and they cost about 2€ per tin. I have to say they're kind of addictive but one needs to control himself to not eat too much at once, well, it also doesn't help on the wallet to buy too much. 

Pigs, cows, sheeps, chickens and the type of animals wouldn't survive alone in the wild so they really are to be processed as food for humans. Heck, I once had a guinea pig and he (or she, it's hard to tell) was really adorable as a domestic animal but this darn pig sure would leave a lot of turds everywhere and honestly, guinea pigs are just something I couldn't imagine to eat. Unless it was already skinned and cooked then that's a different scenario.

Btw, donkey meat isn't great or at least I didn't like it very much.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Feb 15, 2016)

Is this thread really still going on?


----------



## Nikki_swap (Feb 15, 2016)

How did we go from cancer milk, to hemo milk to luncheon meat?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 15, 2016)

Nikki_swap said:


> How did we go from cancer milk, to hemo milk to luncheon meat?


If you start on the basis of... interesting logic then you end up in odd places.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> If you start on the basis of... interesting logic then you end up in odd places.


And this thread belongs to eof, just saying :tired:


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 15, 2016)

Muffins said:


> Oh, I guess I have this document from Congress that explicitly states how shelter animals are used in animal feed. Maybe that might be useful? I don't know.
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20120314045352/http://www.nationalaglawcenter.org/assets/crs/RS21771.pdf
> 
> -shrug-


If you actually read the document you linked, you would notice that the meal from rendering plants is used to produce a variety of non-edible products such as soaps, lubricants, bone meal etc. - y'know, like I mentioned earlier. I quote:

"Renderers convert dead animals and animal parts that otherwise would require disposal into a variety of materials, including edible  and *inedible* tallow and lard and proteins such as meat and bone meal (MBM). These materials in turn are exported or sold to domestic manufacturers of a wide range of *industrial* and consumer goods such as livestock  feed and pet food, *soaps, pharmaceuticals, lubricants,  plastics, personal care products, and even crayons.*"

The document does not state that animals from shelters are used in animal feed at any point - it says that rendering plants render animal carcasses into a variety of meals - we know that. Some are used for edible products, both for human and for animal consumption, but it doesn't specify anything beyond that. By your logic, we should assume that dead pets are also found in SPAM, which you must agree is ridiculous. Contaminated carcasses are not used for edible meal because they're not edible.

If you're looking for "pets in pet food" then look at "pet food". If you can't find them there, it means that they're not there. A rendering plant is not a single massive vat you throw everything into - different carcasses go into different grinders and are made into different categories of products that go to different suppliers. Fluffy isn't going to find its way into Blakey's dish, or your dish, for that matter, unless someone at the plant makes a massive f*ck up (which can happen from time to time - I'm sure mistakes are made). Fluffy will be turned into glue, plastics, grease and crayons, because why not. 

Naturally you are still free to not believe me, or the FDA, or the CVM, or anyone who actually deals with veterinary nutrition - you're free to believe whatever you want, just like Ssssuper is free to believe that milk is bad for you, it's a free country.


----------



## Ssssuper (Feb 15, 2016)

Milk iz bad 4 u


----------



## Muffins (Feb 15, 2016)

Boy, that Fox guy is still trying desperately to salvage his argument?

How pathetic.

No, I mean, really pathetic.

He was given a letter from congress, videos of the rendering taking place, comments from the feed president himself, and yet he STILL refuses in his little, overly verbose way to comprehend it.

Yet he didn't even read the document, because he's so desperate to salvage his credibility that he refuses to do anything but skim. 

That's why he missed this:

"Independent operations handle the other 30%-35% of rendered material. These plants (estimated by NRA at 165 in the United States and Canada) usually collect material from other sites using specially designed trucks. They pick up and process fat and bone trimmings, inedible meat scraps, blood, feathers, and dead animals from meat and poultry slaughterhouses and processors (usually smaller ones without their own rendering operations), farms, ranches, feedlots, *animal shelters*, restaurants, butchers, and markets. As a result, the majority of independents are likely to be handling “mixed species.” Almost all of the resulting ingredients are destined for nonhuman consumption (e.g., *animal feeds*, industrial products). *The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) regulates animal feed ingredients, but its continuous presence in rendering plants, or in feed mills that buy rendered ingredients, is not a legal requirement."*

This, ladies and gentlemen, is why it's pointless to try to convince anyone of a truth who has "made up their mind" in this modern internet. They'll proclaim themselves level headed, proclaim themselves cogent, proclaim themselves as a beacon of light and truth when reality they're nothing but petulant and childish.

You're going on my ignore list, and for the worst possible reasons. Never talk to me ever again.

BOOM.

Done.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2016)

I drank milk today. Yay me.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 15, 2016)

I would make myself yet another Latte Macchiato but I am out of Nespresso capsules.
Well, maybe some hot milk with honey, it is time to go to sleep here anyway and there is nothing healthier than sleeping with some hot milk with honey.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 15, 2016)

Muffins said:


> Boy, that Fox guy is still trying desperately to salvage his argument?
> 
> How pathetic.
> 
> ...


Probably going to regret issuing a reply to you considering how you treat people that disagree with you (and with reason) but eh... YOLO
I think by ignoring him, you are running away from your problems.
So far, Foxi4 has demonstrated some level headed thinking and has constantly challenged the legitimacy of your articles with good reason. Some of the articles, I find them making me raise an eyebrow as well.

What he wants basically is cold, hard evidence that makes it difficult to refute.
The more knowledge you have on the subject, the easier it is to argument.
It's easy for him as he seems to have legit knowledge on nutrition and he constantly links articles proven by research.

If you can't take someone that refutes you because you have said already anything and keeps on challenging what you link, that means something from your side is lacking.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2016)

Why don't you guys just move on, and let the thread and trolly OP die... Sigh.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Why don't you guys just move on, and let the thread and trolly OP die... Sigh.


It will die on its own time.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 15, 2016)

Got milk?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2016)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> *Goat milk?*


Fixed.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 16, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> That makes the whole argument subjective and irrelevant because there are no standards of "acceptable loss of life" or "acceptable level of inconvenience". The moral argument should never enter the picture, there's no universal measuring stick of empathy. If you feel kinship with cows, pigs and other assorted livestock, that's just you - not everyone feels like that, and organizations like PETA or Green Peace flaunt it about as if it makes them more morally righteous. That's what really annoys me about those diets, not the food itself - I like the occasional veggie sausage or Quorn piece, some are actually tasty, they just don't make you a more morally righteous person.


I actually agreed with you, I was specifying the answer that is usually given with those arguments, which (answer) is flawed as there's no objective definition of "necessary", a word which refers to something entirely subjective.
I said that the "I can/can't give up..." are legitimate, but when it comes to yourself.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 16, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> I actually agreed with you, I was specifying the answer that is usually given with those arguments, which (answer) is flawed as there's no objective definition of "necessary", a word which refers to something entirely subjective.
> I said that the "I can/can't give up..." are legitimate, but when it comes to yourself.


"Necessary" is "indispensible, essential; a requisite" - if there's an alternative to a position someone presents as "necessary", it's definitely not that.  I know you agreed, by the way - I was elaborating. I'm not arguing with you at this point, we've reached a mutually satisfying conclusion. Considering the fact that you've represented the position of "I don't care what others eat" from the beginning, we've been on the "same side" for quite some time. 


Muffins said:


> Boy, that Fox guy is still trying desperately to salvage his argument?
> 
> How pathetic.
> 
> ...


Animal feed =/= pet food. Animal feed is a broader category of products (including livestock feed), and since those weren't tested, I can't reasonably assume that there aren't any "pets" in there. In fact, it might be likely, since IIRC we've seen that cow bone and meat meal was found in cow feed during the BSE outbreak (though I still question whether contaminated meat would be used for those purposes). Anywho, it's one of those "all squares are rectangles, but not all rectangles are squares" situations. Not all animal feed is pet food. The FDA doesn't have to "be present" at rendering plants when they can just regulate the end product, which they do. There was apparently enough people like you who were concerned that there might be pets in pet food that it validated conducting a study to check those claims. They found none, great.

It's interesting how you're the one bringing up "plugging ears" and "Lalala-ling" and now you're threatening me with your "ignore list", as if it's some scary penalty I should fear. I'm a skeptic - you know when I'll say "there's pets in pet food"? When I see a study that says "we found pet DNA in pet food, these are our methods, these are the brands, this is how much we found". This study doesn't exist, so it's better for us to agree to disagree than to continue a fruitless discussion.

tl;dr There's no reason to be upset.gif


----------



## romanaOne (Feb 16, 2016)

Why _should_ cow milk be good for you? It is the mammary secretions of another species. Many people not white Europeans can barely tolerate the stuff. 

The sad reality of factory farms is another matter.  In spite of the operators' efforts to conceal their vile business, I can literally smell the place from a mile away. Nobody can see what's going on inside; they owners are probably too ashamed and disgusted. It's right across the street from a jail.  Who'd choose to live next to piggy Auschwitz? 

Most animal cruelty arguments fizzle in hypocrisy and circular reasoning: when your cat--whom you've been lovingly feeding processed chicken and lamb to the last 18 years--dies do you then poison yourself slowly, seeking comfort in B&J's hormone- and antibiotic- laden ice cream? Just desserts, I guess. 

"Nobody ever lost a dollar by underestimating the taste of the American Public."
P.T. Barnum


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 16, 2016)

romanaOne said:


> *Why should cow milk be good for you? It is the mammary secretions of another species. Many people not white Europeans can barely tolerate the stuff. *


Many species of animals produce food that other completely different species eat.
Yeah I could say predation but there are other cases.
Bees producing honey and other animals such as bears eating it, for example.

In fact, if bees were to disappear, you would be surprised at the scale of devestation it would bring.
That said, we can eat it because we have the proteins and enzymes to do it. Evolution, eh?
We adapted to do so in the course of million years basically speaking.

@Foxi4 just thought I would link you in case you could explain it better.

Oh and I am curious Foxi4, but do you mind if I ask in what did you study or major in?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 16, 2016)

Just woke up (again). Nothing better than cereal and *milk *for breakfast


----------



## WolfSaviorZX (Feb 16, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 16, 2016)

WolfSaviorZX said:


> Why should I gve up milk and meat if other animals don't lol. Humans have been drinking milk for centuries and the average life expectancy just increases. But even if it turns out to be slightly unhealthy I think it's still better to drink milk than soda. Anyways gotta drink me some Mountain Dew and eat some Doritos.


You don't have to. Keep on doing it. XD


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 16, 2016)

romanaOne said:


> Why _should_ cow milk be good for you? It is the mammary secretions of another species. Many people not white Europeans can barely tolerate the stuff.


"where it comes from" doesn't matter, what matters is "what it is". The right question is "do all the nutrients that make up milk, taken as a whole, harm or benefit the human body?". And it seems that, as of our current scientific knowledge, the benefits outweigh the _potential_ harms.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 16, 2016)

This will go down in temp history


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 16, 2016)

gamefan5 said:


> Many species of animals produce food that other completely different species eat.
> Yeah I could say predation but there are other cases.
> Bees producing honey and other animals such as bears eating it, for example.
> 
> ...


I have a degree in English Philology with Computer Science on a Teacher's Programme, but I've always considered myself a Jack of All Trades - if I don't know something, but approach it in life for whatever reason, I tend to do research on it, even if only not to sound like a dullard in conversations, not just on the off chance that I'll encounter the problem in the future. In High School my majors were English and Biology, and briefly Chemistry, but the system works differently than in the U.S., so I'm not sure how that translates into in that system.

As for further explanations, there's not much to add. It doesn't matter if the secretion is from a different species or not, it's still metabolized just like any other food product. Some have adjusted to lactose, others didn't - it's in your genes. Even "mother's milk" would cause an upset stomach for a lactose intolerant adult - the species is irrelevant, the chemical composition is what matters.


----------



## romanaOne (Feb 16, 2016)

> I majored in English Philology with Computer Science on a Teacher's Programme....



Well, I majored in dead languages and my education lies like a forgotten toy on a corrugate roof I once read about in some Haiku.

I've never liked milk much; it has always smelled a little off to me even when fresh from the container, whatever the hell "fresh" means in the context of the processed shite most of us settle for from WalMart (the only store in town!).

Sadly, almost all the alternatives (soy- or nut- based) to milk are processed, sugary garbage food.  There is usually only one choice that is not spiked with sugar.

I have nothing against sugar or junk food. When I eat a nice, honest Snickers bar, I know I am eating garbage that tastes good. When my milk is full of I-don't-know-what and my chips are fried in hydrogenated oil I get pissed. I also get pissed when products claim to have "zero" trans fat simply because lawyers have made it possible to round down 0.49 grams to zero. I also get pissed when I drink too much.



> "where it comes from" doesn't matter, what matters is "what it is". The right question is "do all the nutrients that make up milk, taken as a whole, harm or benefit the human body?". And it seems that, as of our current scientific knowledge, the benefits outweigh the _potential_ harms.



It matters where your food comes from. And what it is.  As for potential harms, after decades of the trans fat misinformation debacle, I think it is wise to avoid all processed foods. Unfortunately, unless you happen to live near that almost extinct species "family farm," it is probably impossible. 

Science's ability to self-correct is often shouted down, delayed, or bought off by corporados and medicine show con artists. Science is industry's bitch. The company, FDA, EMA, WMT whatever doesn't love you. It loves its bottom line and nothing else.  Read Sonia Shah or Paul Farmer....  But hell, with 10,000+ nuclear weapons still in the world and less than 100 required to destroy global civilization, Pschitt-food is the least of our problems.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 16, 2016)

romanaOne said:


> *It matters where your food comes from. And what it is.  As for potential harms, after decades of the trans fat misinformation debacle, I think it is wise to avoid all processed foods. Unfortunately, unless you happen to live near that almost extinct species "family farm," it is probably impossible. *
> 
> Science's ability to self-correct is often shouted down, delayed, or bought off by corporados and medicine show con artists. Science is industry's bitch. The company, FDA, EMA, WMT whatever doesn't love you. It loves its bottom line and nothing else.  Read Sonia Shah or Paul Farmer....  But hell, with 10,000+ nuclear weapons still in the world and less than 100 required to destroy global civilization, Pschitt-food is the least of our problems.


Believe it or not, you just proved his point that all that matters is the chemicals inside.
One of the things processed food has is unsaturated fat, trans fat being one of which which the human body does not recognize and reacts badly to it.

Which of course, produces bad Cholesterol and lowers good Cholesterol, so to speak.

It doesn't help that fat itself is rather difficult to digest compared to the other molecules as well.

It's not a matter of where, but how the chemicals are tempered when preparing food. 
It is easy for example to remove the fat from meat when prepared single handedly as an example. And you can substitute said fat with other spices to produce the same (or close) quality of taste.
Molecular Gastronomy is a real thing.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Feb 16, 2016)

Congratulations, Tempers!  We reached over 10,000 views and over 500 replies on the topic of milk!


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 16, 2016)

> -cows get raped to get milk



I see this word thrown around cheaply in lots of contexts not even involving physical or verbal contact,
but I never dreamed I'd see someone go ahead and use it here of all things.

How come did your mind go there? Is it because of the color? 

I love milk.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 16, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Congratulations, Tempers!  We reached over 10,000 views and over 500 replies on the topic of milk!


Tempers sure love their milk!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 16, 2016)

romanaOne said:


> Well, I majored in dead languages and my education lies like a forgotten toy on a corrugate roof I once read about in some Haiku.
> 
> I've never liked milk much; it has always smelled a little off to me even when fresh from the container, whatever the hell "fresh" means in the context of the processed shite most of us settle for from WalMart (the only store in town!).
> 
> ...


I'll use this opportunity to say that I love nukes, every country should have stacks of'em, both on SRM's and LRM's. Peace Walkers for all, that's my policy. If everyone had nukes, maybe the f*ckheads in Washington would think twice about invading countries that obviously cannot match their military power. There's no "invading" going on in Russia or China - that's because if you invade either, you'll get a nuke shoved up your a*s. No, they're invading dust bowls like Iraq or Afghanistan - because they have oil and don't have nukes. Nukes are great - nukes for everyone.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Feb 16, 2016)

I drank some milk today. I'm alive. Obviously not bad for me. Maybe not good, but, not bad. Lol.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 16, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> I'll use this opportunity to say that I love nukes, every country should have stacks of'em, both on SRM's and LRM's. Peace Walkers for all, that's my policy. If everyone had nukes, maybe the f*ckheads in Washington would think twice about invading countries that obviously cannot match their military power. There's no "invading" going on in Russia or China - that's because if you invade either, you'll get a nuke shoved in your a*s. Nukes are great.


Not every country but every citizen!
Nukes are a right of the peoples!
We shall fight so that every family can mount an ICBM on their backyard and shoot either their neighbour next door or the annoying troll on the other side of the world!
Vote sarkwalvein for president of the world and get your right granted!

PS: Trust your MADness, if mutual assured destruction doesn't protect your right, it will at least crush the right of every possible offender.

PS2: Sorry, I drank too much milk and now I am having a milk hangover.


----------



## ric. (Feb 16, 2016)

Oxygen is slowly killing us all.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Feb 16, 2016)

ric. said:


> Oxygen is slowly killing us all.


Cars. That is all.
Quick! Say something related to avoid getting banned! Milk is yummy.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 16, 2016)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Cars. That is all.
> Quick! Say something related to avoid getting banned! Milk is yummy.


Who got banned?


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Feb 16, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Who got banned?


Just a statement to our staff here. I have seen quite a number of friends of mine get banned within the last few weeks. That's all.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 16, 2016)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Just a statement to our staff here. I have seen quite a number of friends of mine get banned within the last few weeks. That's all.


Who though? Lol


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Feb 16, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Who though? Lol


With a memory as bad as mine, ( And no conversation records can be found anymore...? ) I can only recall @kelton(12)? I forget the whole username. @Jack_Sparrow and a few others I can only remember from talking to on here.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 16, 2016)

Ruby Gloom said:


> With a memory as bad as mine, ( And no conversation records can be found anymore...? ) I can only recall @kelton(12)? I forget the whole username. @Jack_Sparrow and a few others I can only remember from talking to on here.


They both made duplicate accounts which is punishable by instant permanent ban. I remember that incident.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 16, 2016)

Ruby Gloom said:


> With a memory as bad as mine, ( And no conversation records can be found anymore...? ) I can only recall @kelton(12)? I forget the whole username. @Jack_Sparrow and a few others I can only remember from talking to on here.


Nobody remembers poor explosively reactionary @the_randomizer.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Feb 16, 2016)

I remember when I got called on by certain people for having a " Dupe ". @Gloomy Rube lol. No, but seriously, with the staff we have here, I don't trust myself to push this any further off topic than what it already is.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Feb 16, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Congratulations, Tempers!  We reached over 10,000 views and over 500 replies on the topic of milk!


After seeing this threads growth, I have little faith in humanity.
I don't want to live on this planet anymore...


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 16, 2016)

Ruby Gloom said:


> I remember when I got called on by certain people for having a " Dupe ". @Gloomy Rube lol. No, but seriously, with the staff we have here, I don't trust myself to push this any further off topic than what it already is.


They're more lenient then you think. More so then most forums. There are just some situations that they are required to take action on immediately for security reasons. Duplicate accounts from the same ip is one of those, as they could be a potential attack on the site. Not to mention it's an obvious troll attempt. To be honest, if any action is taken against this conversation we're having now, they'll probably just delete our posts to clean the topic conversation. They aren't bad. In the end they have a responsibility to the site and it's owners that come before the users. That's what it means to be a staff member.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 17, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Not every country but every citizen!
> Nukes are a right of the peoples!
> We shall fight so that every family can mount an ICBM on their backyard and shoot either their neighbour next door or the annoying troll on the other side of the world!
> Vote sarkwalvein for president of the world and get your right granted!
> ...


As far as I'm concerned, sure. If you can afford it, put a nuclear silo in your backyard. Deterrence only works if everyone has nukes - if you don't like nukes, force everybody to disarm, preferably with nukes. I don't like the idea that some countries are found "worthy" to stockpile them and others aren't - it's as if nobody learned anything from the Cuban Missile Crisis.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 17, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, sure. If you can afford it, put a nuclear silo in your backyard. Deterrence only works if everyone has nukes - if you don't like nukes, force everybody to disarm, preferably with nukes. I don't like the idea that some countries are found "worthy" to stockpile them and others aren't - it's as if nobody learned anything from the Cuban Missile Crisis.


AFAIK, there are many problems with nukes.
Only looking at the strategic value of nukes, you can say that by themselves they are more of a hindrance than a deterrent.
By just having nukes you justify other countries to use nukes against you, and then comes the real problem.
Nukes are only a useful deterrent if you have an effective system to deploy them, that implies strong, advanced ever improving missile technology, a strong navy/submarine force and air force.
Also the effectiveness of yours and the others systems is affected by having advanced SAMs, radar, satellite and intelligence.
In the end, for your nuke to be useful to deter anybody else, you need to put a lot of money into developing a myriad of related technologies and maintaining up-to-date active missile sites, militar machinery and on duty forces.
Only economy or resource powerhouses like USA, Russia or China can really afford the luxury of throwing so much money into the garbage can instead of using it into more everyday issues like health, education and quality of life. IMHO.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 17, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> AFAIK, there are many problems with nukes.
> Only looking at the strategic value of nukes, you can say that by themselves they are more of a hindrance than a deterrent.
> By just having nukes you justify other countries to use nukes against you, and then comes the real problem.
> Nukes are only a useful deterrent if you have an effective system to deploy them, that implies strong, advanced ever improving missile technology, a strong navy/submarine force and air force.
> ...


I disagree. Just the fact that you have warheads means that you can perform a retaliatory strike - if not directly at the attacker then at one of the allies, and even a shot down warhead creates a nuclear waste radius, akin to a dirty bomb. Nobody wants to deal with that mess, thus nobody will ever press the button. You're basically arguing that a country shouldn't have a military force because it can be considered provocative, for instance in scale or area of deployment - that's asinine.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 17, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> I disagree. Just the fact that you have warheads means that you can perform a retaliatory strike - if not directly at the attacker then at one of the allies, and even a shot down warhead creates a nuclear waste radius, akin to a dirty bomb. Nobody wants to deal with that mess, thus nobody will ever press the button. You're basically arguing that a country shouldn't have a military force because it can be considered provocative, for instance in scale or area of deployment - that's asinine.


Actually, I argue that there are better ways and more urgent needs for you to invest your budget.
Playing cat and mouse in war technology and devouring so precious limited resources in something that doesn't really improve the way and quality of life of people in the world is senseless to me.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 17, 2016)

romanaOne said:


> It matters where your food comes from. And what it is.  As for potential harms, after decades of the trans fat misinformation debacle, I think it is wise to avoid all processed foods. Unfortunately, unless you happen to live near that almost extinct species "family farm," it is probably impossible.
> 
> Science's ability to self-correct is often shouted down, delayed, or bought off by corporados and medicine show con artists. Science is industry's bitch. The company, FDA, EMA, WMT whatever doesn't love you. It loves its bottom line and nothing else.  Read Sonia Shah or Paul Farmer....  But hell, with 10,000+ nuclear weapons still in the world and less than 100 required to destroy global civilization, Pschitt-food is the least of our problems.


"Science often makes mistakes" is not a proper argument. And that's because you can't prove that it's mistaken in this case. If we believed that "science could be mistaken" in every situation of our lives, we wouldn't be using computers, Nintendo consoles, and everything else that makes up our lives in 2016.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 17, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Actually, I argue that there are better ways and more urgent needs for you to invest your budget. Playing cat and mouse in war technology and devouring so precious limited resources in something that doesn't really improve the way and quality of life of people in the world is senseless to me.


It improves people's quality of life by ensuring that their weddings won't be interrupted by drone attacks. One nuke has more power as a negotiation token in politics than thousands of tanks and it's cheaper than developing a cutting edge army, navy, airforce and assorted deployment techniques and technology. Nobody will ever wage war against a country with a nuclear arsenal because the risk outweighs any possible benefits - the risk being f*cking up the planet with a rain of nukes.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 17, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


>



One of my favorite shows. I'm glad you posted that. That was a good skit and the same thing I thought when I read that post.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## WeedZ (Feb 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


I'm not continuing to the topic. I just started reading this thread and commented on @DiscostewSM 's link. Awesome show if you haven't seen it.

Edit: I will add one thing. Still not really topic related, but it seems needed from what I've read so far. @Ssssuper, your experience with the other members in this thread would have been alot smoother if you weren't such a prick. Aside from the pretentious demeanor you have, most people would have debated with you in a relatively respectful manner if not for your overly defensive and down right rude posts. You can't open a debate and then tell people they have no right to respond because you don't like their opinion. You can have your beliefs based on whatever study or opinion you have. But you cannot disrespect people because they disagree with you. I understand how disappointed you must be that your recruitment failed. But please try to be a better human being. Pro tip, that means how you treat others, not how gratified you are from your pretentious lifestyle. Human, not Elitist.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 17, 2016)

I want this thread to live forever.

#ShitGBATempSays, nvr frgt ;O;


----------



## Flame (Feb 19, 2016)

sticky this thread already.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2016)

I am honestly happy to see Milk thread is still going strong!


----------



## Touko White (Feb 19, 2016)

what do you expect with all the homogenisation and pasteurisation shit too


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 20, 2016)

What is possibly wrong with pasteurisation? It is a centuries old and proven bacteria killing process, nothing more. Homogenisation is not ideal for some taste things but is not like it changes the underlying nutritional values unless you are inclined to skim your own milk.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> What is possibly wrong with pasteurisation? It is a centuries old and proven bacteria killing process, nothing more. Homogenisation is not ideal for some taste things but is not like it changes the underlying nutritional values unless you are inclined to skim your own milk.


Seriously FAST? I would have never expected you bumping a shit thread.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 20, 2016)

The milk lives on...


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 20, 2016)

You know I have wondered with me feeling as if I have a mild type of chronic fatigue syndrome is related to milk. I really love the stuff and would find it hard to cut it out of my life. I guess I should try rice milk and the rest... Soya milk wasn't much fun thought.


----------



## koim (Feb 20, 2016)

when I see this thread still lives on, I'm somewhere between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 20, 2016)

Remember remember 
The 12th of February
The day the greatest thread


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 20, 2016)

Could be worse Koim. A thread about flat earth theory =) 



koim said:


> when I see this thread still lives on, I'm somewhere
> /QUOTE]


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 21, 2016)

quackstar84 said:


> Could be worse Koim. A thread about flat earth theory =)



You must have missed the anti vaccination thread. Good times there.
Thing that kicked it off
http://gbatemp.net/threads/scientists-find-protein-that-blocks-hiv-ebola-and-more.343195/
The continuation
http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-vaccination-thread.343214/



VinsCool said:


> Seriously FAST? I would have never expected you bumping a shit thread.


Is it really bumping when the previous post appeared after I went out for the day and I replied when I got back that night?


----------



## funnystory (Feb 29, 2016)

I drink over a gallon of milk a day and I am still super skinny. Milk is a corner stone to gaining muscle mass man,I would never advice anyone to remove milk from their diet unless they are lactose intolerant.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 1, 2016)

I can't believe this thread is still a thing.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I can't believe this thread is still a thing.


All hail funnystory for bumping it.

I'm not surprized.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2016)

Now this is a shitthread that I am happy to still see going!


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 1, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Now this is a shitthread that I am happy to still see going!
> View attachment 40782


Images saved for science not memes(tm) 2 DAY!


----------



## amoulton (Mar 1, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> -cows get raped to get milk



1) Obvious troll is obvious.
2) You can get organic milk with no added hormones or antibiotics NO PROBLEM. 
3) Rape is how animals operate FYI.
4) Milk is yummy as shit. Fuck your shitty ass dogwater soymilk. Bleh.


----------



## funnystory (Mar 1, 2016)

amoulton said:


> 1) Obvious troll is obvious.
> 2) You can get organic milk with no added hormones or antibiotics NO PROBLEM.
> 3) Rape is how animals operate FYI.
> 4) Milk is yummy as shit. Fuck your shitty ass dogwater soymilk. Bleh.



Dogwater LOL!!


----------



## Ssssuper (Mar 1, 2016)

funnystory said:


> I drink over a gallon of milk a day and I am still super skinny. Milk is a corner stone to gaining muscle mass man,I would never advice anyone to remove milk from their diet unless they are lactose intolerant.



Another victim of the GOMAD meme


----------



## funnystory (Mar 1, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Another victim of the GOMAD meme



I am 5% bodyfat,it's not a meme it's simple advice if you have trouble gaining weight.


----------



## Ssssuper (Mar 1, 2016)

funnystory said:


> I am 5% bodyfat,it's not a meme it's simple advice if you have trouble gaining weight.



You beginners try to teach me about fitness and nutrition, I bench 225 lol


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 1, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> You beginners try to teach me about fitness and nutrition, I bench 225 lol








  suuure you do buddy hey you should meet this youtuber called Vegan gains


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 1, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Now this is a shitthread that I am happy to still see going!
> View attachment 40782


Oh... Kirino, where in the past did you travel to get such an old classic Microsoft mouse (ew)?


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 1, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Oh... Kirino, where in the past did you travel to get such an old classic Microsoft mouse (ew)?


better question where did she find a laptop that one of those actually connects to iirc they used their own port not usb ports


----------



## bitjacker (Mar 1, 2016)

Just so everyone knows, after the age of 14 or 15 the human body cannot store calcium. You need small amounts every day. Milk is awesome.


----------



## Exavold (Mar 1, 2016)

B-but it's so good :[


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 1, 2016)

hold on a moment...


			
				Sssuper said:
			
		

> You are a 16 year old kid. Please come back when you are educated.





			
				Sssuper said:
			
		

> You're not as important as you think, 30 years old and on a gaming forum lmao


@funnystory


----------



## funnystory (Mar 1, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> You beginners try to teach me about fitness and nutrition, I bench 225 lol



225 isn't that much,I was benching that at 18 until I fucked up my ligaments. 3 plates on each side is when you are getting it right,plus it isn't about strength but aesthetics.


----------



## Exavold (Mar 1, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> hold on a moment...
> 
> 
> @funnystory


Fuck no.


----------



## Harumyne (Mar 2, 2016)

Scrubs, don't you know goat's milk is what people should drink? It's body mass is roughly that of the human body and it's fat globules are small enough to be digested and expended whereas cow's milk has massive fat globules and they end up sitting there and being deposited into our fat reserve areas to be used later which they don't in the majority of couch potatoes.

Milk (bad) cornflakes (GMO) and sugar (bleached, mostly unusable and converted straight to fat), a poisonous way to start the day.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 2, 2016)

What is the matter with GMO products?


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 2, 2016)

guys i got proof its bad.

look at this link https://science4life.com/blog/38/milk-is-bad-for-you.htm

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> Our milk is freshly squeezed by moderators every day


I heard you really squeeze them out of @Cherry Pie


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 2, 2016)

if I was president, I would ban ALL MILK, NO MORE ANIMAL TORTURE


----------



## Nikki_swap (Mar 2, 2016)

yuyuyup said:


> if I was president, I would ban ALL MILK, NO MORE ANIMAL TORTURE


incoming lawsuits to breastfeeding women for the win.


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 2, 2016)

Nikki_swap said:


> incoming lawsuits to breastfeeding women for the win.


I will put every damn baby in jail


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 2, 2016)

yuyuyup said:


> I will put every damn baby in jail


Even the baby sperms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????


----------



## Harumyne (Mar 2, 2016)

All I will say about GMOs is that:

 1 they have not stood the test of time as in wether the genetic changes affect future generarions of parents who have ingested GMO products.
 2 They have been proven to alter genes of other plants of the same species, for example a bee that fertilized a natural female tomato plant with pollen from a gmo variant will take on altered genes of varying levels resulting in horribly mutated plants and or plants that cannot reproduce (will have to buy more gmo seeds as they are the only seeds for sale in some states/countries).
 3 GMOs are only around for the reason that they are the only breeds immune to Roundup pesticide which kills any plant that doesn't contain a certain gene that Monsanto (Company behind both products)


----------



## dimmidice (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh i'm ashamed to be belgian right now.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 3, 2016)

1) Humans have modified plants and animals for thousands of years. Is there any evidence that this newest method of more targeted changes has effects like you mention? I am sure I (well maybe someone more versed in the particular area) could make something that could do that but has the stuff that is out there got anything like that against it?
2) You might be blending various issues, quite valid ones, especially in places with curious takes on patents, but blending never the less. The plants that can not reproduce thing was usually seen as with the block on seed harvesting and the blending was seen when crops escaped their fields and the companies sued for that. I have not seen worry with the non reproduction thing mixed with blended crops.
3) I have said it before and I will say again that Monsanto are a bunch of cunts and I hope some of the people responsible for the directions they have taken have unpleasant things happen to them. However to say they are only around for ensuring pesticide sales is insane


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 3, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> Oh i'm ashamed to be belgian right now.


Seeing this thread makes me ashamed to be human. Why? Because we're all bitching about milk... on the internet...
To paraphrase Code Keem, "Let's get right into the noose."
*cue sympathetic laugh track*


----------



## Harumyne (Mar 3, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> 1) Humans have modified plants and animals for thousands of years. Is there any evidence that this newest method of more targeted changes has effects like you mention? I am sure I (well maybe someone more versed in the particular area) could make something that could do that but has the stuff that is out there got anything like that against it?
> 2) You might be blending various issues, quite valid ones, especially in places with curious takes on patents, but blending never the less. The plants that can not reproduce thing was usually seen as with the block on seed harvesting and the blending was seen when crops escaped their fields and the companies sued for that. I have not seen worry with the non reproduction thing mixed with blended crops.
> 3) I have said it before and I will say again that Monsanto are a bunch of cunts and I hope some of the people responsible for the directions they have taken have unpleasant things happen to them. However to say they are only around for ensuring pesticide sales is insane




Well, the method they used before is called hybridisation, a method in which you breed male and female plants and select from the offspring the plants that grow the best or show growing traits that suit your needs, the oldest known example is growing grass that holds it's seed rather than drop them when it likes so it would be easier to harvest it all at once, but this method takes 7 generations or more depending on the species of selecting the specific offspring you choose before the final seeds of the 7th generation of plant where all the seeds will contain the same traits that you were selecting every generation of plants, this can legally then be given it's own name, be copyrighted or whatever you want, it's rather hard to explain but it's along those lines..

Now what GMOs are are plants which have had dna cut and placed directly into the seed or plant's genetic code through whatever means they use in the lab, and it's definately not done by natural means of selection..

Anyone remember how they added genes taken from the humble pig to the tomato plant? That stops them decaying like they would naturally within the usual 4 5 days thus increasing shelf life, as an experiment take a tomato from a shop and watch how it decays or in this case doesn't, about 20 days it will turn pitch black but won't lose it's shape or integrity and moulds will not even take hold.. Cool eh?


----------



## Exavold (Mar 3, 2016)

Jacklack3 said:


> I heard you really squeeze them out of @Cherry Pie


----------



## ChainsawPolice (Mar 3, 2016)

If you want to try and "convert" milk drinkers to a life of non-dairy righteousness like Pete Evans intended, then you should _probably_ start off by not including a heavily biased video. Usually, unbiased sources are more reliable. Say, a scientific study, or some form of non-biased research.

I'm not gonna stop drinking milk because some guy on YouTube called it shit. Then again, I never drank milk to begin with.


----------



## sTIMulat3 (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't care if its unhealthy, it tastes good so too bad I won't stop drinking it.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Mar 6, 2016)

And now this is bumper again. Thanks. ^^^


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 6, 2016)

Ssssuper said:


> Even though this one is not serious, you can drink almond, coconut or soya milk.


Gross


----------



## ChainsawPolice (Mar 9, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Gross


Hey, don't sleep on almond milk. That stuff goes great in coffee.


----------



## MissingNO123 (Mar 9, 2016)

Jesus Christ this isn't locked yet?


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 9, 2016)

HOW. IS. THIS. THREAD. STILL. ALIVE. 

 /THREAD


----------



## jDSX (Mar 9, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> HOW. IS. THIS. THREAD. STILL. ALIVE.
> 
> /THREAD



This


----------



## Raylight (Mar 9, 2016)

Who cares no one lives forever. the sooner i leave the better.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ssssuper said:


> Even though this one is not serious, you can drink almond, coconut or soya milk.


I love soy milk. Oh and Lewis Black says "Theres no such thing as soy milk because theres no soy tit"


----------



## SickPuppy (Mar 10, 2016)

I happen to like  milk.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 10, 2016)

So..... this is a Golden Thread now?


----------



## Lucar (Mar 10, 2016)

Milk is Love, Milk is Life.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Mar 10, 2016)

And I'm done here


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 10, 2016)

What is this madness? Delete it at once please! Think about the children!


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Mar 10, 2016)

You and your damn happy puppies get out of here. There are kids here


----------



## MissingNO123 (Mar 10, 2016)

Nowhere is safe


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Mar 10, 2016)

Piss off. I thought you were kinda cool but you're nothing perverted asshole


----------



## cooroxd (Mar 10, 2016)

where the hell are the mods???


----------



## cooroxd (Mar 10, 2016)

@virgin women, are you working for nintendo?  Because this would explain why you are so salty.


----------



## SickPuppy (Mar 11, 2016)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> So..... this is a Golden Thread now?



Sure beats a rehash of the Wii U exploit topic. 

+1 to the OP for originality.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 22, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


>


----------



## Jax (Mar 22, 2016)

I agree, milk is bad for you!

You should all switch to malk.


----------



## ChainsawPolice (Mar 26, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


Holy shit, is that a _motivational poster meme?_ I haven't seen one of those in years.


----------



## Piluvr (Mar 26, 2016)

EXCUSE ME!! I Identify as Tri-genderfluid milkkin! This is Offensive!


----------



## Touko White (Mar 27, 2016)

This is in the EOF finally!


----------



## MissingNO123 (Mar 27, 2016)

I love how I get constant notifications for this thread and not any of the ones I actually watch


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 28, 2016)

Vinny is love. Vinny is life.


----------



## EarlAB (Mar 28, 2016)

TecXero said:


> Okay, assuming it's all factual, what's a better source of calcium?



Cum.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 28, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Cum.


Your mom's is a perfect example.


----------



## EarlAB (Mar 28, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Your mom's is a perfect example.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 28, 2016)

I find it funny that people recommend boycotting buying a product because of how said product was made... It's not like boycotting the milk will magically refill the cow; The damage was already done, so shut up and enjoy the milk, or the cow was milked for nothing, rendering your argument invalid and ironic.


----------



## TrashyClassy (Mar 28, 2016)

wait... did this just moved to the eof?


----------



## EarlAB (Mar 29, 2016)

Also, milk has microscopic remnants of the internal organs or something. Very disgusting, but I'll still eat fucking Ben 'N Jerrys because my sister yells "OHHH BEEEEENNNNN!!!"


----------



## xtheman (Mar 29, 2016)

I like milk


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 29, 2016)

I like the milk of VinsCool


----------



## Pleng (Mar 30, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> > Okay, assuming it's all factual, what's a better source of calcium?
> 
> 
> Cum.



Only if it originates from a milk-drinker, though.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 30, 2016)

Pleng said:


> Only if it originates from a milk-drinker, though.


that rules me out of the question
I fucking hate milk


----------



## EarlAB (Mar 31, 2016)

I'll still make you cum, @Cammygirl192...


----------



## zoogie (May 22, 2016)

Let me settle this thread once and for all 

MILK IS GOOD FOR HAIRDRESSING— Vietnamese Crystal (@VietnamCrystal) May 21, 2016


CROC HAS SPOKEN


----------



## Pleng (May 22, 2016)

Are we all hyped for World Milk Day?!!!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 22, 2016)

i drink pints of the stuff with protein shake.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 22, 2016)

Chary said:


> But...but how will we eat cereal now?!


When I feel like it I just use mountain dew so I can shorten my pathetic lifespan.
but for real guys.......you are better off drinking a gallon of milk a day then shooting yourself in the chest with a P250 it is a known fact.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 22, 2016)

Bumping is and for you....

Sorry I couldn't help my self


----------



## GhostLatte (May 22, 2016)

Thank you zoogie for reviving this


----------



## Touko White (May 22, 2016)

is Vinny's milk bad for you though


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2016)

@VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 12, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> @VinsCool


Go suck a dick


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Go suck a dick


Whip it out.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 12, 2016)

i drank milk yesterday


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

I have milk in cereal (filtered semi skimmed) I don't like non filtered milk though!!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 12, 2016)

Not again. This thread already looks like a futa fetish movie.

PS: this post is so gonna be removed.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 12, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Not again. This thread already looks like a futa fetish movie.


I don't see how that's a bad thing. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## mgrev (Jun 12, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I don't see how that's a bad thing. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


i need to stop reading because i'm going to have futa nightmares


----------



## Jekuma (Jun 14, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I don't see how that's a bad thing. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Profile says it all.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 14, 2016)

Jekuma said:


> Profile says it all.


Y U KELL ME IN MINEKRAFT


----------



## Touko White (Jun 14, 2016)

MEINKAMPF


----------



## mgrev (Jun 14, 2016)

Touko White said:


> MEINKAMPF


buy the book to support the author


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 14, 2016)

mgrev said:


> buy the book to support the author


Well unfortunately it's in the public domain now so the author can't make money with it anymore


----------



## Touko White (Jun 14, 2016)

No, MEIN KAMPF sounds like MINE CRAFT


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 19, 2016)

OP is right. I will now eat my cereal with vodka instead.


----------



## flame1234 (Jul 24, 2016)

Rather than some weird video made by people w/ agendas: milk's bad for you b/c it has too much sugar (and sugar is not good for you), that's the reason milk's bad.
Those "processed milk products" like Over the Moon are better for you because they have less sugar. 
Even better is to cut milk (and cereal) entirely. Americans are eating less cereal: https://consumerist.com/2014/08/14/americans-are-gradually-eating-less-cereal-for-some-reason/


----------



## mudassirul (Jul 24, 2016)

Water is bad for you, you breath you drown, you drink to much you overhydrate and can die!!! Many things can be good or bad for you depending on the quantity and dairy has plenty of goodness in it. You can't simply state milk is bad because it isn't, but milk can be bad for you and increase your likelihood of brittle bones if you drink more than two glasses daily!!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 24, 2016)

But milk is bad because the world is black and white. Don't bring your grays into this thread!


----------



## Seriel (Jul 24, 2016)

100% of people who drink milk die.


----------



## mgrev (Jul 24, 2016)

Eof is bad for you


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 24, 2016)

i drink up to a litre a day.


----------



## Engert (Jul 24, 2016)

How to become a millionare. 

Buy my book for $19.99 to unlock the secrets!


----------



## mgrev (Jul 24, 2016)

I drink milk every day cause my will to die


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

poop


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hmmm... I wouldn't want to be a cow 0_0


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 25, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> poop


penis


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 25, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> penis


suckmine


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 25, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> suckmine


NO U


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 25, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> NO U


NOMNOMSLURPRUHAPPYNOW?


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 25, 2016)

I drank a glass of milk yesterday because my mouth was on fire. Other than that, I haven't drank milk in 2 years.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 25, 2016)

this thread is still living? lol


----------



## GreaterDog (Jul 25, 2016)

@B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N  FOR PRES


----------



## BlokeyBloke (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 14, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> *Fact*
> noun _\ˈfakt\_
> 
> Something that truly exists or happens; something that has actual existence
> ...


Did he just grade this post? He just got Dad 76 So hard. 
Now i have to start grading people on their post. 
Oh wait i already did.


----------



## 126_spaghetti_126 (Aug 18, 2016)

Wow,everything is bad.We all gonna die.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 18, 2016)

Did you know that water is bad for you?
100% of people who drink water die.
Statistically proven.


----------



## Ricken (Aug 18, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Did you know that water is bad for you?
> 100% of people who drink water die.
> Statistically proven.


This is simply because water is made of things that burn, so drinking water burns you from the inside


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 74894


guy on the right's really feelin it


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2017)

Milk thread 2017!


----------



## supergamer368 (Jan 14, 2017)

For some real joi slide a pair of these on dat kow:


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2017)

You could say that we're milking the thread.

If this joke has been made already, then I want to die.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> You could say that we're milking the thread.
> 
> If this joke has been made already, then I want to die.


I think it has like 5 times already


----------



## LittleFlame (Jan 14, 2017)

IT RETURNS LIGHT THE BEACONS


----------



## Touko White (Jan 14, 2017)

This should come back on the anniversary of the thread.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 14, 2017)

People say vegan food is boring, like um no try again sweetie.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 14, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> People say vegan food is boring, like um no try again sweetie.


Wow that could totally be on the menu at one of Gordon Ramsay's restaurants!


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 15, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> People say vegan food is boring, like um no try again sweetie.


11/10 but still not enough cheerios k thx bye


----------



## Ricken (Jan 15, 2017)

The cows becon me... I can hear their meows from a mile away. 

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 5, 2017)

666th reply


----------



## Ricken (Mar 5, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> 666th reply



Milk is bad for you
But it's good for hacksn5s4


----------



## Filo97 (Mar 5, 2017)

Chary said:


> But...but how will we eat cereal now?!


i saw a photo of someone eating juice and biscuits instead of milk and biscuits. i am pretty sure juice and cereal works too (jk)


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Mar 5, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> 666th reply



orders 800 bottles of milk


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2017)

TBH I'm afraid of posting any sort of joke to this thread out of fear that it's been said already


----------



## Ricken (Mar 5, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> TBH I'm afraid of posting any sort of joke to this thread out of fear that it's been said already


Do it.  It's the EoF


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Do it.  It's the EoF







u made me do dis


----------



## Ricken (Mar 5, 2017)

That one's sorta been made.. Ghosty posted something similar on the previous page




Got a bus you can throw me under for this? lol


----------



## Chary (Mar 5, 2017)

WHY DOES THIS THREAD KEEP COMING BACK


----------



## Exavold (Mar 5, 2017)

can't this thread die already ? @GhostLatte


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 5, 2017)

Chary said:


> WHY DOES THIS THREAD KEEP COMING BACK





Exavold said:


> can't this thread die already ? @GhostLatte


----------



## Exavold (Mar 5, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


>



no


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 5, 2017)

Exavold said:


> no


no u


----------



## Exavold (Mar 5, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> no u


clit


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 5, 2017)

Exavold said:


> clit


kys


----------



## Exavold (Mar 5, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> kys


:3

(Alright enough shitposts for today)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2017)

Exavold said:


> (Alright enough shitposts for today)


There ain't no such thing as too many shitposts son

Also, I like how OP is still under 100 posts even though this thread is well over 600


----------



## Exavold (Mar 5, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> There ain't no such thing as too many shitposts son
> 
> Also, I like how OP is still under 100 posts even though this thread is well over 600


daddy





it's too much
it's time to stop


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 5, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> There ain't no such thing as too many shitposts son
> 
> Also, I like how OP is still under 100 posts even though this thread is well over 600


Hop in the van ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Ricken (Mar 5, 2017)

Chary said:


> WHY DOES THIS THREAD KEEP COMING BACK


Because it's the very core of our existance


----------



## chaosrunner (Mar 5, 2017)

but milk from oppai is sugoi


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Hop in the van ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


sure thing bby


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 5, 2017)

*insert funny joke that get's alot of likes and get's quotes from people trying to steal the spotlight*


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> *insert funny joke that get's alot of likes and get's quotes from people trying to steal the spotlight*


*stealing spotlight*


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> *insert funny joke that get's alot of likes and get's quotes from people trying to steal the spotlight*


...more like.....milk light....huh....ami rite guy huh huh you get it guys? Uh huh


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 6, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> *stealing spotlight*


*get's it back*


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> *get's it back*



*accidentally breaks spotlight*


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 6, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> *accidentally breaks spotlight*


*breaks your mom*

OOOOOOOHHHHHH!!!!!!

jk...

*breaks your sister*


----------



## CitizenSnips (Mar 6, 2017)

Ahh, memories


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> *breaks your mom*
> 
> OOOOOOOHHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I don't have a sister, and you jk'd after the "break your mom" part.  Burn nullified.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 6, 2017)

New backing theme


----------



## Jao Chu (Mar 6, 2017)

Let me guess. The dairy farmers are the governments puppets and they're inadvertently force feeding us milk which has mind controlling properties tokeep us milk drinking sheeple from being woke?

BRB, just making a tin foil hat.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 6, 2017)

Drinking water is murder because you are drinking a fish's house


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 6, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Drinking water is murder because you are drinking a fish's house


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 6, 2017)

Milk causes autism.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 6, 2017)

HOLY FUCK NOT THIS AGAIN


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 6, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Milk causes autism.


 Now all of my insults toward people are justified.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 7, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I don't have a sister, and you jk'd after the "break your mom" part.  Burn nullified.


You don't have a sister?
Uhh...
Shit...
...



*gets back spotlight*


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 7, 2017)

Eating food is bad because children in Africa could've eaten that you prick!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2017)

Everyone remember that Fairly OddParents episode where Doug Dimmadome tries to brainwash everyone with milk

I think we're all getting brainwashed


----------



## Ricken (Mar 8, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Everyone remember that Fairly OddParents episode where Doug Dimmadome tries to brainwash everyone with milk


You speak childhood
Partially
Now have some milk Beppy


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 8, 2017)

Ricken said:


> You speak childhood
> Partially
> Now have some milk Beppy


EMERALDO SHPRAASHUU


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 8, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Milk causes autism.


I touched that stuff once in my childhood, never touched it again,
but still, im autistic


----------



## rastsan (Mar 8, 2017)

Man milk is tasty sometimes.  Cows do not get raped to produce milk.... that 

wow ....
just its so far off...
people fantasizing about cows getting raped to give them milk... just wow


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice status VinsCool.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2017)

Speaking of milk, my school stopped serving milk in cardboard cartons and started serving them in nice little bottles, which is nice, because more often than not the milk in the cartons tasted horribly.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 20, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Speaking of milk, my school stopped serving milk in cardboard cartons and started serving them in nice little bottles, which is nice, because more often than not the milk in the cartons tasted horribly.


noice


Spoiler



but no one cares actually


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 20, 2017)

Air is bad for you


----------



## Ricken (Apr 20, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> Air is bad for you


THE COWS HAVE INVADED THE OXYGEN!!!!!!!!11!!!11!!1!1!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 20, 2017)

The milk on this thread got spoiled long ago.
Sure it was because of oxygen.
Those UHT boxes should be kept closed for a reason.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 20, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> The milk on this thread got spoiled long ago.
> Sure it was because of oxygen.
> Those UHT boxes should be kept closed for a reason.



I blame Fukushima.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2017)

Milk thread 2017!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2017)

Water is bad for you.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 20, 2017)

A cool story how @Ssssuper signed in to carry out his activist mission, failed big time, then vanished into oblivion. 

Sure his legacy still lives in 2017!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2017)

Be sure to drink 3 glasses of milk a day, kids.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 20, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Be sure to drink 3 glasses of milk a day, kids.


But milk is bad for you


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2017)

Seriel said:


> But milk is bad for you


But anime is bad for you


----------



## Seriel (Apr 20, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> But anime is bad for you


It's true, I'm dying of anime overdose


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2017)

Seriel said:


> It's true, I'm dying of anime overdose


same.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2017)

@Justinde75 why have you forsaken us


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2017)

Thank you Dionicio3 for bringing this back.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 27, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Thank you Dionicio3 for bringing this back.


What?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> What?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 27, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 85286


Ah, ok


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Ah, ok


I love you.


----------



## Chary (Apr 27, 2017)

30,000 views on this thread...it's an eternal GBAtemp joke now, immortalized


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 27, 2017)

Pisstwat


----------



## KingpinSlim (Apr 27, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Pisstwat


No clue why, but that made me laugh way harder than i would openly admit to.


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 28, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> But anime is bad for you


but life is bad for you


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 28, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> but life is bad for you


but birth is bad for you
it's the main cause of death


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2017)

http://www.newsmax.com/TheWire/milk-refund-class-action-lawsuit/2017/01/17/id/769065/


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 28, 2017)

Praying for Daddy Ssssuper to return so he can milk me


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 29, 2017)

Chary said:


> 30,000 views on this thread...it's an eternal GBAtemp joke now, immortalized


Pin it :^)


----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2017)

No. This thread should not be pinned and mounted like a dead animal to dry out on a wall until it's scrapped in passing by a new generation with no sentimental attachment. This thread will live as long as there are Tempers who remember it, and once it dies it should be allowed to rot away in the depths of EoF, giving it the dignity in death that it so utterly lacks in life.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 29, 2017)

Veho said:


> No. This thread should not be pinned and mounted like a dead animal to dry out on a wall until it's scrapped in passing by a new generation with no sentimental attachment. This thread will live as long as there are Tempers who remember it, and once it dies it should be allowed to rot away in the depths of EoF, giving it the dignity in death that it so utterly lacks in life.


it was a joke.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2017)

Veho said:


> No. This thread should not be pinned and mounted like a dead animal to dry out on a wall until it's scrapped in passing by a new generation with no sentimental attachment. This thread will live as long as there are Tempers who remember it, and once it dies it should be allowed to rot away in the depths of EoF, giving it the dignity in death that it so utterly lacks in life.


Wew lad


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Apr 29, 2017)

aight so OP has never been outside the city right? Or been to a farm?

Chickens lay eggs whether they fucked a rooster or not (but no chicken will be born out of these)

Cows give milk whether they fucked a bull or not.

So shut your yap.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 29, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> aight so OP has never been outside the city right? Or been to a farm?
> 
> Chickens lay eggs whether they fucked a rooster or not (but no chicken will be born out of these)
> 
> ...


>Cows give milk whether they fucked a bull or not.
That's actually not true. Cows do require hormones or pregnancy to produce milk.

Cows, like humans, don't produce milk for no reason. Similarly, chickens, like humans, do produce eggs for no reason (menstrual cycle).


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> 30,000 views on this thread...it's an eternal GBAtemp joke now, immortalized


and now it's back


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> and now it's back


why must you forsake us dad


----------



## Ricken (Sep 10, 2017)

This thread shall never die, and I'm fine with that tbh


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> why must you forsake us dad


because i must


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

ok


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 10, 2017)

No.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> No.


Maybe.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Maybe.


Yes.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Yes.


Perhaps.


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hurricanes of historic proportion, earthquakes in generally calm seismic areas, and this thread got revived.... ''tis the end of civilization my friends. Enjoy your hookerz n blo, because the age of man is coming to its conclusion."


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 10, 2017)

brickmii82 said:


> Hurricanes of historic proportion, earthquakes in generally calm seismic areas, and this thread got revived.... ''tis the end of civilization my friends. Enjoy your hookerz n blo, because the age of man is coming to its conclusion."


You forgot the western united states are on fire.


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 10, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> You forgot the western united states are on fire.


I did didn't I? See? Hell has literally opened up and spit Armageddon upon us.


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 10, 2017)

Well if it shows up in my feed why not


----------



## Chary (Sep 10, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> and now it's back


Milk is bad for you, and so is keeping this thread alive


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> Milk is bad for you, and so is keeping this thread alive


<3


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 10, 2017)

Oh God this thread. I remember this thread. Fuck this thread.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2017)

wew, necrobump.


----------



## mgrev (Sep 10, 2017)

What about soy milk?


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2017)

mgrev said:


> What about soy milk?


That just means "I am milk" in Spanish.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2017)

Veho said:


> That just means "I am milk" in Spanish.


you are bad for you.


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2017)

One year later and this is still the prime example of how to make a proper EOF thread


----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> wew, necrobump.
> View attachment 98333


Milk is bad for you part two: electric boogaloo


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 10, 2017)

Music thread it is then


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 98376


no.


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> no.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2017)

@GhostLatte


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> @GhostLatte


Fucking furry


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Fucking furry


i could say the same after quoting your post


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i could say the same after quoting your post


I could say the same after quoting your post


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> I could say the same after quoting your post


but that would be a loop


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> but that would be a loop


Whatever the case, furries are bad for you.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Whatever the case, furries are bad for you.


well, i have only one thing to reply to that


Spoiler


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 98376


Silk silk silk, what do cows drink?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Silk silk silk, what do cows drink?


water?


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> water?


No, spiderman threads.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Chary


----------



## supergamer368 (Mar 6, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Hi @Chary


Nice bump kiddo


----------



## Ricken (Mar 6, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> Nice bump kiddo


This thread shall never die


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 6, 2018)

OH YES, IT'S BACK


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 6, 2018)

Ricken said:


> This thread shall never die


Heroes never die!


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 6, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Heroes never die!


after seeing your like/post ratio, it seems like youre an EoF-poster only


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 6, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> after seeing your like/post ratio, it seems like youre an EoF-poster only


I need a place to shitpost.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 6, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> I need a place to shitpost.


OMG, do you mean...
EoF was created for you?
you're the origin of Eof?
man, thank you
lot of people needed a place to shit post
thank you O god


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 6, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> OMG, do you mean...
> EoF was created for you?
> you're the origin of Eof?
> man, thank you
> ...


I would rather consider myself to be one of the four horsemen of the shitpostpocalypse.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 6, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> I would rather consider myself to be one of the four horsemen of the shitpostpocalypse.


you mean shitpocalyps, right?


----------



## Ricken (Mar 6, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> I would rather consider myself to be one of the four horsemen of the shitpostpocalypse.


I approve.


----------



## drenal (Mar 6, 2018)

This thread should have stayed dead


----------



## Ricken (Mar 6, 2018)

drenal said:


> This thread should have stayed dead


no u


----------



## APartOfMe (Mar 6, 2018)

YES! IT'S BACK!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Hi Chary


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 6, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


>


hey bby


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> hey bby


no


----------



## JellyPerson (Mar 7, 2018)

snip


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 7, 2018)

wew


----------



## mgrev (Mar 7, 2018)

I mean. There's less than 6 months between sept 11 and march 6. so i guess it's not a necrobump?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 7, 2018)

mgrev said:


> I mean. There's less than 6 months between sept 11 and march 6. so i guess it's not a necrobump?


It still is


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> It still is


Honestly, though, I'm not sure if anyone really cares at this point.


----------



## Flame (Mar 8, 2018)

moo


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 8, 2018)

Flame said:


> moo


Let me succ milk you


----------



## Flame (Mar 8, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Let me succ milk you



A goat trying to milk a robot. holy cow. ive _herd_ it all now.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 8, 2018)

Flame said:


> A goat trying to milk a robot. holy cow. ive _herd_ it all now.


That pun makes me want to die


----------



## Flame (Mar 8, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> That pun makes me want to die



sorry i _milked_ it a bit.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 8, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Let me succ milk you


Milk me bby


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 8, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Milk me bby


ok


----------



## Chary (Mar 8, 2018)

Just when I thought this thread couldn't get worse


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 8, 2018)

Snip


----------



## Lukerz (Mar 10, 2018)

(Drinks cup of milk)


----------



## LittleFlame (May 10, 2018)

just got done drinking some milk that was raped from a cow


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> just got done drinking some milk that was raped from a cow


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2018)

But milk comes from tits
And tits are good
So milk is good


----------



## x65943 (May 10, 2018)

Eix said:


> But milk comes from tits
> And tits are good
> So milk is good


By that logic urine is good too.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 10, 2018)

x65943 said:


> By that logic urine is good too.


Sure they drink it on the ISS.
If spacemen do approve, it must be good.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 10, 2018)

Here we go again.


----------



## WaluigiMan (May 10, 2018)

and now we wait for peta to attack the legend of zelda


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2018)

x65943 said:


> By that logic urine is good too.


But urine comes from the bladder
Urine is not good


----------



## x65943 (May 10, 2018)

Eix said:


> But urine comes from the bladder
> Urine is not good


Urine comes from the penis m8


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2018)

That


x65943 said:


> Urine comes from the penis m8


s gay m8


----------



## x65943 (May 10, 2018)

Eix said:


> That
> 
> s gay m8


Is gay bad?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 10, 2018)

Eix said:


> That
> 
> s gay m8


ikr, as i said in a previous blog, seeing penis turns me off
So I watch lesbian porn


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Is gay bad?


Gay is fine
Not bad or good
Thats why i didnt specify


----------



## x65943 (May 10, 2018)

Eix said:


> Gay is fine
> Not bad or good
> Thats why i didnt specify


OK but like why mention it's gey then because it's obviously gey


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 10, 2018)

x65943 said:


> OK but like why mention it's gey then because it's obviously gey


Ur ghey


----------



## x65943 (May 10, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Ur ghey


----------



## Noctosphere (May 10, 2018)

There are some show where its fine to have some gay character, i mean its a popular trend today
But please, dont make everyone gay...


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> There are some show where its fine to have some gay character, i mean its a popular trend today
> But please, dont make everyone gay...


Milk makes you gay?


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Milk makes you gay?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 10, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Milk makes you gay?


i dont drink milk


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2018)




----------



## sarkwalvein (May 10, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Reasons you shouldn't ditch milk and dairy products:






Come on, no cheese no life!
You live for that opioid! What meaning does life have without it?
You could as well stop breathing to avoid mitochondrial ageing through oxidation!

Turning gay is a totally acceptable side effect.


----------



## Navonod (May 11, 2018)

Telling me to stop drinking milk is like telling a meth head to stop doing meth. It's not gonna happen.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2018)

Milk is stored in the balls.

Change my mind.


----------



## drenal (May 11, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Milk is stored in the balls.
> 
> Change my mind.


but that's where pee is stored


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2018)

drenal said:


> but that's where pee is stored


Balls can store both, they're that useful.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2018)

Is raw milk bad for you?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WaluigiMan said:


> and now we wait for peta to attack the legend of zelda


If the cow gives Link milk in response to Link playing Epona's song to her does that mean link drinks raw milk?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 11, 2018)

Ssssuper said:


> Even though the media tries to brainwash people, milk does not
> Strengthen your bones and it is not the best source of calcium.
> Even if you're not a vegan you should accept this.
> 
> ...



cows do not get raped, and many places are now not giving cows excess antibiotics

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

holy shit this thread is old! and 43 pages of messages!


----------



## GhostLatte (May 20, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Balls can store both, they're that useful.


hey bby


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> hey bby


sup


----------



## Noctosphere (May 21, 2018)

Apparently, the only milk we need in our life is the one we get from our mothers when being babies
We, humans, are the only being on earth who consume milk past that time
but who knows, maybe it's just a vegetalian thing lol


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> vegetalian


Are you assuming all Italians are vegetarian? because I agree.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 21, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Are you assuming all Italians are vegetarian? because I agree.


Italians also have trouble explaining sexuality.


----------



## Brigand (May 21, 2018)

While it may be true that we are the only species that drinks milk past our infancy, do you maybe think that that's because we are the only species that thought to do so? I'm not arguing that milk is healthy or unhealthy, but I do have a great deal of support for the dairy farming industry.


----------



## Chary (May 21, 2018)

Milk is bad for you. Because the milk discussed in this thread was FROM 2016. IT IS ANCIENT. IT HAS EXPIRED BY NOW.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 21, 2018)

Chary said:


> Milk is bad for you. Because the milk discussed in this thread was FROM 2016. IT IS ANCIENT. IT HAS EXPIRED BY NOW.


Holy crap you're right! Let's make a new thread about it and rant some more!


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 21, 2018)

I thought it was like wine, getting better with time.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 21, 2018)

Chary said:


> Milk is bad for you. Because the milk discussed in this thread was FROM 2016. IT IS ANCIENT. IT HAS EXPIRED BY NOW.


It is becoming a tradition to bump this thread.


----------



## supergamer368 (May 21, 2018)

the milk is now cheese that is so old it has become a rock
keep discussing the crunchy cheese if you wish, or purchase some new milk from this year


----------



## Megadriver94 (May 21, 2018)

Whole lotta love said:


> Just a friendly reminder that 65-75% of humans are lactose intolerant.


{citation needed}
Not all studies are equally true. Taking a study at face value is not a good idea especially in the long run, regardless of your overall beliefs or ideology.


----------



## Whole lotta love (Jun 10, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> {citation needed}
> Not all studies are equally true. Taking a study at face value is not a good idea especially in the long run, regardless of your overall beliefs or ideology.


https://ghr.nlm.nih.gov/condition/lactose-intolerance


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 10, 2018)

Whole lotta love said:


> https://ghr.nlm.nih.gov/condition/lactose-intolerance


I was going to bump this. Damn you.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 11, 2018)

Brigand said:


> While it may be true that we are the only species that drinks milk past our infancy, do you maybe think that that's because we are the only species that thought to do so? I'm not arguing that milk is healthy or unhealthy, but I do have a great deal of support for the dairy farming industry.


That's exactly why some humans evolved to be lactose tolerant was because of domestication and exposure. Just like when Animals first evolved to eat other animals. It was unnatural at first, not many animals had the ability to eat other animals, until it became more common and widespread through the species descendants. Anything we can use to get a energy and expand our options leads to better survival.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 12, 2018)

DiscostewSM said:


> Everyone! Stop breathing the air! It only has 21% oxygen in it! We should all go breathe 100% pure oxygen because of all that crap that makes up the remaining 79% in the air is bad for us........


If there wasn’t the other 79% the world would be literally on fire


----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2018)

DiscostewSM said:


> Everyone! Stop breathing the air! It only has 21% oxygen in it! We should all go breathe 100% pure oxygen because of all that crap that makes up the remaining 79% in the air is bad for us........


No! Don't listen to the propaganda of the oxygen lobby! Oxygen is bad for you!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 13, 2018)

Veho said:


> No! Don't listen to the propaganda of the oxygen lobby! Oxygen is bad for you!


And they say that cigarette is bad? Pffff, blasphemy.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2018)

I love pseudoscience threads like these.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 13, 2018)

OP is lying. He’s obviously drinking milk - somehow he drank so much that he was high on it and went completely insane.


----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> And they say that cigarette is bad? Pffff, blasphemy.


No! Cigarettes are good for you! They bind oxygen into smoke and ash and remove it from the air you inhale! Don't believe the smear campaign by big oxygen, cigarettes are your friend!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 13, 2018)

Veho said:


> No! Cigarettes are good for you! They bind oxygen into smoke and ash and remove it from the air you inhale! Don't believe the smear campaign by big oxygen, cigarettes are your friend!


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 15, 2018)

Is there any meaningful difference between 1% and 2% milk? We always buy the 1% one, because my mum says the 2% one has too much fat.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 15, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Is there any meaningful difference between 1% and 2% milk? We always buy the 1% one, because my mum says the 2% one has too much fat.


The percent has to do with milkfat, iirc it’s the percent of the milk that is fat, either by weight or volume. But yes, lower is better (btw “Whole Milk” is 3% and Skim Milk is 0% iirc).


----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> But yes, lower is better


BLASPHEMY   
Get. Out.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 15, 2018)

Amusingly most skimmed and semi skimmed milk has more sugar in it than the full fat variety.




Also you know full well if they made some 96.4% fat free crisps/chips that tasted awesome that you would be gobbling them down like nobody's business.


----------



## Chary (Jun 17, 2018)

ITS BEEN YEARS, BUT YOU'LL NEVER STOP MY MILK DRINKING WAYS AHAHAHA


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2018)

Organic milk?
I did not think you were one of those stinky hippy types.


----------



## Chary (Jun 17, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Organic milk?
> I did not think you were one of those stinky hippy types.


I love trees tho, it's easily to be expected. 

(Organic milk is the one "organic" product that's actually worth it. Fite me.)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2018)

I too love trees

Cutting them, shaping their corpses, living in a shaped corpse, burning their corpses for warmth and just to see them burn, guzzling their life blood, eating their babies, flaying parts of them such that their babies grow freakishly huge and tasty, and even dismembering while they still live such that their healing gives me even more material for future use


Equally I have been guzzling the full fat, full hormone laced milk for years now. It is basically like steroids I am told.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 17, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Amusingly most skimmed and semi skimmed milk has more sugar in it than the full fat variety.
> View attachment 131641
> 
> Also you know full well if they made some 96.4% fat free crisps/chips that tasted awesome that you would be gobbling them down like nobody's business.


Well, they add sugar so it tastes better. Fat makes stuff taste good - take it out, of you still want it to tast good, dump in more sugar.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> The percent has to do with milkfat, iirc it’s the percent of the milk that is fat, either by weight or volume. But yes, lower is better (btw “Whole Milk” is 3% and Skim Milk is 0% iirc).




Skim milk is water that is lying about being milk 

*Goes to drinking normal milk*


----------



## APartOfMe (Jul 27, 2018)

I see your drinking 1%. Does that mean you think you're fat? Cause you're not. You could be drinking whole if you wanted to.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


>



Kingdom Hearts III sure is looking great


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 27, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


>



MINIBUMP


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Jayro (Jul 27, 2018)

At my old job I would drink half and half, right out of the box. It was so damn delish.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2018)

Jayro said:


> At my old job I would drink half and half, right out of the box. It was so damn delish.


I once drank half-and-half straight by accident once.  It's good, but I've heard it's not the healthiest thing to do.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 28, 2018)

ENGAGE THE HYPERBUMP


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 20, 2018)

I had a milkshake today


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 20, 2018)

I really wanted a Caffe Latte this morning, but there were only milk droplets left in the box. So well,  coffee black it is, I guess milk won't be bad for me today.


----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I really wanted a Caffe Latte this morning, but there were only milk droplets left in the box. So well,  coffee black it is, I guess milk won't be bad for me today.



That's why you should always keep a cascade of backups of increasing shelf life, so that milk can be bad for you every day. Fresh milk, UHT milk, dairy creamer, powdered milk. Never run out of milk again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 20, 2018)

Veho said:


> That's why you should always keep a cascade of backups of increasing shelf life, so that milk can be bad for you every day. Fresh milk, UHT milk, dairy creamer, powdered milk. Never run out of milk again.


Fresh whole milk is edible. Semi skimmed in a pinch. Skimmed is maybe suitable for some types of cooking. Everything else on that list never wants to pass my lips.


----------



## Flame (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm here to tell you truth and drink milk and I'm all out of milk.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 20, 2018)

Is this the same person who wanted to DDoS tor by running torrents on it?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 20, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Is this the same person who wanted to DDoS tor by running torrents on it?


wut

sounds like the same kind of person


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 20, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> wut
> 
> sounds like the same kind of person


It wasn't the same OP, but still worth reading for a laugh.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/lets-prevent-world-war-3.403488/


----------



## SG854 (Oct 19, 2018)

It’s back


----------



## CORE (Oct 19, 2018)

So is Everything depending on Source.


----------



## ry755 (Oct 20, 2018)

SG854 said:


> It’s back


oh no


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2018)

Why


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2018)

drenal said:


> Why


because


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 21, 2018)

MILK THREAD IS NEVER ALLOWED DO DIE!


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 21, 2018)

I mean... "milk"  is great, but have you tried "lemon" mixed with "milk" ?


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 21, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> MILK THREAD IS NEVER ALLOWED DO DIE!


glad that it was you who made the post #900


----------



## SG854 (Oct 21, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 21, 2018)

You guys are really milking this thread.


----------



## Flame (Oct 21, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> You guys are really milking this thread.



its gone.

then someone bumps up.

then its gone.

then someone bumps up.

then its gone.

then someone bumps up.

times ∞


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 22, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> You guys are really milking this thread.


I couldn't resist.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 22, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 147365


go sleep boy


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2018)

reminder that milk is still bad for you.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2018)

drenal said:


> reminder that milk is still bad for you.


is it bad for Zelda kitty as well?
I mean, can I give her cow milk?
even if it's 1%?


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> is it bad for Zelda kitty as well?
> I mean, can I give her cow milk?
> even if it's 1%?


milk is so bad that it will be the death of humans


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2018)

drenal said:


> milk is so bad that it will be the death of humans


idc about human's death
I only care about Zelda kitty
will it kill her?
even if it's only 1%?


----------



## drenal (Nov 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> idc about human's death
> I only care about Zelda kitty
> will it kill her?
> even if it's only 1%?


if humans aren't around then what will happen to zelda


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2018)

drenal said:


> if humans aren't around then what will happen to zelda


she won'T have her milk?


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 15, 2018)

I like my hot chocolate made with milk.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Dec 15, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> I like my hot chocolate made with milk.


*You fool, milk is still bad for humans*


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2018)

kprovost7314 said:


> *You fool, milk is still bad for humans*



*Proceeds to drink whole milk out of spite*


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2018)

If milk is bad for humans, then explain yogourt, cheese and such product made by humans for humans?


----------



## Chary (Dec 15, 2018)

I’m glad to know that even 50 years from now, this thread will probably still be going strong.


----------



## Ricken (Dec 15, 2018)

Ahhh, I love being reminded of milk


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 15, 2018)

I like to sometimes snack out of the fridge, drinking milk straight from the jug.
Ah! The joy of having a lactose intolerant girlfriend!


----------



## x65943 (Dec 15, 2018)

Is rice milk bad for you?


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2018)

Spider milk is good for you.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2018)

Milk is bad for you. If you get stabbed with milk you risk permanent organ damage and death.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2018)

Can you inject milk into someone?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Can you inject milk into someone?


Yes. Not sure how the recipient’s body would respond to it.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hey everyone I have a big announcement to make. 


I like Milk.


----------



## Dorimori (Dec 21, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Hey everyone I have a big announcement to make.
> 
> 
> I like Milk.


You bastard!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Hey everyone I have a big announcement to make.
> 
> 
> I like Milk.


I like raw milk the most but I haven't been able to find it where I live for the past few years, only some shitty semi-raw pressure treated milk https://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-06-01/unpasteurised-milk-to-be-sold-legally-in-australia/7467176


----------



## rastsan (Dec 22, 2018)

this brings me back to that "got milk commercial"  which sadly I could not find but did find way too many other milk commercials...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2018)

It's been nearly three years and this thread has nearly 50,000 views. Will it get to 100,000 by February the 13th 2022?


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 10, 2019)

Milk is still bad for you.


----------



## grey72 (Mar 10, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Milk is still bad for you.


Still great with cereal


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 10, 2019)

*Drinks milk in Japanese*


----------



## Jayro (Mar 10, 2019)

Sorry, but cow juice is my lifeblood.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2019)

I drank milk straight from the jug a moment before opened this thread again.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 10, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Still great with cereal


@Seriel i think he's calling you


----------



## Seriel (Mar 10, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> @Seriel i think he's calling you


Its great with cereal but is it great with seriel?


----------



## x65943 (Mar 10, 2019)

Seriel said:


> Its great with cereal but is it great with seriel?


I'm more interested in Serial milk >___>


----------



## Seriel (Mar 10, 2019)

x65943 said:


> I'm more interested in Serial milk >___>


But what about Seriel milk?


----------



## x65943 (Mar 10, 2019)

Seriel said:


> But what about Seriel milk?


God damn autocorrect


----------



## IncredulousP (Mar 11, 2019)

Milk is the primary source of my diet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 11, 2019)

*Goes and drinks whole milk because I can*


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 11, 2019)

Seriel said:


> But what about Seriel milk?


Definitely want a whole jar of that


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Definitely want a whole jar of that


hey
you gotta think bigger
get a whole 5gal jug and afew blocks of Seriel cheese


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 11, 2019)

Eix said:


> hey
> you gotta think bigger
> get a whole 5gal jug and afew blocks of Seriel cheese


I want Seriel's milk in my mouth.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 11, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Definitely want a whole jar of that





Eix said:


> hey
> you gotta think bigger
> get a whole 5gal jug and afew blocks of Seriel cheese





GhostLatte said:


> I want Seriel's milk in my mouth.


I already have some supplies
Milk, cream, yogourt, cheese, butter, name it


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> I already have some supplies
> Milk, cream, yogourt, cheese, butter, name it


how much and what currency?


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 11, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> I already have some supplies
> Milk, cream, yogourt, cheese, butter, name it


I only want the milk from Seriel.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 11, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> I only want the milk from Seriel.


Dw, all from @Seriel 




Eix said:


> how much and what currency?


Ohoh, @Seriel stuff is very expensive


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2019)

Yes bad,even the cow has an disease like BSE (*Bovine spongiforme Enzephalopathie)* :



No good,bäh....


----------



## grey72 (Mar 11, 2019)

Is seriel lactose intolerant?


----------



## Seriel (Mar 17, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Is seriel lactose intolerant?


No.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 17, 2019)

this thread is still alive?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2019)

ComeTurismO said:


> this thread is still alive?


it will never die... unlike Trump


----------



## grey72 (Mar 17, 2019)

ComeTurismO said:


> this thread is still alive?


The truth never dies


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2019)

grey72 said:


> The truth never dies





Noctosphere said:


> it will never die... unlike Trump


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 17, 2019)

I like how quickly this thread turned gay.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> I like how quickly this thread turned gay.


I ain't gay


----------



## grey72 (Mar 17, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> I like how quickly this thread turned gay.


The moment you stepped in dad


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 17, 2019)

grey72 said:


> The moment you stepped in dad


I mean nothing wrong being gay.


----------



## grey72 (Mar 18, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> I mean nothing wrong being gay.


Bend over


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 18, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Bend over








Assuming...


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 18, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Bend over


The tables have turned


----------



## SG854 (Mar 18, 2019)

Milk tastes good mixed with chocolate


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Milk tastes good mixed with chocolate


Chocolate tastes good mixed with milk


----------



## grey72 (Mar 18, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Assuming...


No not you, the pretty one


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2019)

grey72 said:


> No not you, the pretty one


@Flame ?


----------



## grey72 (Mar 18, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> @Flame ?


I'm leaving


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> I ain't gay


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 20, 2019)

Is there water in milk?
If so, that might be the problem


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 20, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Is there water in milk?
> If so, that might be the problem



Yes, and there's also milk in milk too. True story.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 20, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, and there's also milk in milk too. True story.


Ok... but...
Is there milk in water...?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 20, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Ok... but...
> Is there milk in water...?




Ah, yes, very good question, I'll test this in the morning


----------



## IncredulousP (Mar 24, 2019)

Guys, it's time I came clean. I'm a milk addict. I spend my days in dark, dirty alleys heating up whole-milk in a spoon and injecting it into my body. I spend my nights in tubs of 2%, soaking up every liquid-ounce of creamy shame. I don't know where it all went wrong. I need help. Please somebody help me.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 14, 2019)

Saw this today and it was too good not to make fun of. If you drink milk you are literally Hitler!


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 5, 2019)

You just reminded me that this exists @Veho, curse you!


----------



## auntnadia (Aug 6, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> The only reason why you wouldn't want to drink milk or eat dairy products is if you were lactose intolerant, and even then you can still consume some dairy products that are lactose-free, for instance cream.
> 
> 
> F-




Or if you have an allergy to casein. If I consume a moderate amount of dairy, my throat will swell up and I’ll slowly die whilst dancing about the place pointing frantically to my neck, gradually turning a shade of blue that only sonic the hedgehog would think is healthy. Other than that my opinion is, milk is good for you, but dairy farmers suck.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 6, 2019)

auntnadia said:


> Or if you have an allergy to casein. If I consume a moderate amount of dairy, my throat will swell up and I’ll slowly die whilst dancing about the place pointing frantically to my neck, gradually turning a shade of blue that only sonic the hedgehog would think is healthy. Other than that my opinion is, milk is good for you, but dairy farmers suck.


"Derry farmers suck"


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 6, 2019)

x65943 said:


> "Derry farmers suck"


Get in the van.


----------



## Flame (Aug 8, 2019)

as an adult drinking milk doesn't solve your problems, neither does alcohol.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 8, 2019)

Flame said:


> as an adult drinking milk doesn't solve your problems, neither does alcohol.


That’s what weed is for.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 8, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> That’s what weed is for.


Weed doesn't solve your problems either.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 8, 2019)

Flame said:


> as an adult drinking milk doesn't solve your problems, neither does alcohol.


Drink your milk and go to bed.


----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Drink your milk and go to bed.


Drink your bed and go to milk.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 8, 2019)

Veho said:


> Drink your bed and go to milk.


Bed your drink and milk to go.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 8, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Weed doesn't solve your problems either.


Milk your bed and go to drink.


----------



## Flame (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2019)

Maybe now... yes...

I was born in 1993 and I've been drinking milk as far as my memory goes. 
Literally, 26 years old and I have memories of me as a child, drinking milk in kindergarden (our teacher used to give us a flavored milk carton with a huge cookie, bread or oath cookies)
And my father used to work in Central de Abastos, where they gave him each month food pantry.
This included a huge box with 12 boxes of 1L milks.

I dranked all in less than a week.

Nowadays I am 6'2" and I blame all the calcium I took as a child. 
Of course... I grew playing basketball from time to time... but certainly, milk was good back then.

Nowadays, I'm not so sure. I don't drink it as often as I would like to... mainly because it makes me a bit sick.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> But...but how will we eat cereal now?!


With *WATER *or* Orange Juice.*


----------



## auntnadia (Aug 9, 2019)

Johnton said:


> Nowadays I am 6'2" and I blame all the calcium I took as a child.
> Of course... I grew playing basketball from time to time... but certainly, milk was good back then.
> 
> 
> ...



Calcium doesn’t affect how tall you grow! It’s mostly genetic.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 9, 2019)

auntnadia said:


> Calcium doesn’t affect how tall you grow! It’s mostly genetic.


Common case of x thing doesn't make this happen. The lack of x thing makes it not happen i.e. poor nutrition stunting growth not milk helping growth (anymore then anything else)


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 9, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Common case of x thing doesn't make this happen. The lack of x thing makes it not happen i.e. poor nutrition stunting growth not milk helping growth (anymore then anything else)


What? lol


----------



## Mythical (Aug 9, 2019)

WeedZ said:


> What? lol


What I meant was people think certain things (for example vitamin c, milk, Avocado, water, etc..) are miracle foods/drinks/whatever and can do more then they can (i.e. make you lose weight, see better, jump higher, etc. Often not having these things (enough vitamins and nutrients) can have negative effects (like bad health or stunted growth in some departments i.e. weaker bones, poor eyesight, muscle problems,). My previous post shows that I haven't slept in a while lol


----------



## GrumpCatPie (Aug 10, 2019)

I've lost quite a bit of weight from just not putting as much milk in my cereal as I used to.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2019)

*Laughs in whole milk*


----------



## IncredulousP (Aug 11, 2019)

Flame said:


> as an adult drinking milk doesn't solve your problems


Excuse me sir, milk solves ALL my problems.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 11, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Excuse me sir, milk solves ALL my problems.


Homemade milk from a man solves my problems


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 12, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Homemade milk from a man solves my problems


----------



## drenal (Aug 13, 2019)

VinsCool said:


>


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


>


I never knew their names.
Does anyone knows who they're?
I need that info, is for my homework.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 3, 2019)

Ah shit here we go again


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 4, 2019)

"I am the Milkman, my Milk is DELICIOUS!"


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 4, 2019)

I heard Miltank makes some dank Moomoo Milk.


----------



## Flame (Oct 4, 2019)

Johnton said:


> I never knew their names.
> Does anyone knows who they're?
> I need that info, is for my homework.



just do a google image search. this can be done on chrome by right clicking on the image and using the "search google for image" function.

now please drink your milk and give me a like. thank you.


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 5, 2019)

nice


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 5, 2019)

Johnton said:


> Maybe now... yes...
> 
> I was born in 1993 and I've been drinking milk as far as my memory goes.
> Literally, 26 years old and I have memories of me as a child, drinking milk in kindergarden (our teacher used to give us a flavored milk carton with a huge cookie, bread or oath cookies)
> ...


Same year of birth, milk has always been a big part of my and my family's lives. I'm short though :c

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GhostLatte said:


>





Flame said:


> just do a google image search. this can be done on chrome by right clicking on the image and using the "search google for image" function.
> 
> now please drink your milk and give me a like. thank you.


https://www.change.org/p/pornhub-com-make-an-actual-porn-of-the-milk-girls


----------



## CosmoCortney (Oct 5, 2019)

Good I changed to cow juice


----------



## SG854 (Jun 14, 2020)

I drank milk from my moms titties. Is that bad for me?


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 14, 2020)

SG854 said:


> I drank milk from my moms titties. Is that bad for me?


If you're asking it means you didn't read the title.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2020)

This thread is like a cold sore. It always come back when you unexpect it and certainly don't want it.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 16, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> This thread is like a cold sore. It always come back when you unexpect it and certainly don't want it.


Sadly it’s back again


----------



## IC_ (Nov 16, 2020)

MILK IS BAD FOR YOU!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 16, 2020)

IC_ said:


> MILK IS BAD FOR YOU!


Proof?


----------



## IC_ (Nov 16, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Proof?


You're only supposed to drink milk from your own mother when you're a baby and not old enough to find and eat other foods on your own, who came up with the idea for humans to steal milk from other animals?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 16, 2020)

IC_ said:


> You're only supposed to drink milk from your own mother when you're a baby and not old enough to find and eat other foods on your own, who came up with the idea for humans to steal milk from other animals?


Some dude who decided to touch cow tits


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 17, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Some dude who decided to touch cow tits


What about goat and sheep milk?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 17, 2020)

I an can always trust that this thread will find it's way back


----------



## SG854 (Nov 17, 2020)

IC_ said:


> You're only supposed to drink milk from your own mother when you're a baby and not old enough to find and eat other foods on your own, who came up with the idea for humans to steal milk from other animals?


Who came up with the idea that human eat living creatures and turn them into poop. I turn that chicken the other day into a brown substance that comes out my anus. Sad life for mr. chicken.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 17, 2020)

Free milk in the van!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2020)

I dont drink milk but I do eat cheese
Is that a problem?


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 17, 2020)

I don't think it's bad, it's intresting:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_Milk


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2020)

IC_ said:


> You're only supposed to drink milk from your own mother when you're a baby and not old enough to find and eat other foods on your own, who came up with the idea for humans to steal milk from other animals?


Thousands of years ago milk was a valuable source of protein. You can consume it without killing the animal and preserve it by making yogurt and cheese.

I agree that drinking milk which does not come from a human is fucked up but for thousands of years it was a logical method of preserving your life. These days it's optional but history has made it a normal thing to do.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2021)

This is the only eof thread has made me laugh out loud


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> This is the only eof thread has made me laugh out loud


You read all 52 pages!?!?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> You read all 52 pages!?!?


I mean the original post


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 26, 2021)

Ssssuper said:


> -cows get raped to get milk



Lmao you're actually fucking insane.
I'm lactose intolerant but I'll drink a cup o' milk just to spite yer stupidity. Lavvy heid.


----------



## IC_ (Jan 26, 2021)

Don't mind me, I'm just drinking a glass of coconut milk


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 27, 2021)

this thread is from 2016 just let it die already hahah


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 27, 2021)

Pacheko17 said:


> Lmao you're actually fucking insane.
> I'm lactose intolerant but I'll drink a cup o' milk just to spite yer stupidity. Lavvy heid.


But it's true. I mean, no problem with it, also it's not even an industry secret and the milk is still very tasty, as things that are bad for you usually are.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 27, 2021)

CPG said:


> this thread is from 2016 just let it die already hahah


Nope! 5 years of Milk is bad for you!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 27, 2021)

Expired!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 27, 2021)

Pacheko17 said:


> Lmao you're actually fucking insane.
> I'm lactose intolerant but I'll drink a cup o' milk just to spite yer stupidity. Lavvy heid.


Me from 2016


Lilith Valentine said:


> I can't even drink milk (lactose intolerant,) but this thread is really making me want to drink milk. Why? Because fuck you, that's why.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 28, 2021)

sarkwalvein said:


> But it's true. I mean, no problem with it, also it's not even an industry secret and the milk is still very tasty, as things that are bad for you usually are.



They lactate naturally, the milk is extracted. Fer fecks sake.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 28, 2021)

The more milk you drink, the stronger your bones are
The stronger they are, the slower theyll decay after your death
Slow decomposition means it pollutes
So milk pollutes our lands


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 28, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Me from 2016


Great minds think alike


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 28, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


>


I cant see the image


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 28, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I cant see the image


Fixed


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 28, 2021)

But milk is so good. Whole milk all the way!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 11, 2021)

Can't believe after all this time, we found something worse than milk


----------



## SG854 (Feb 11, 2021)

Milk is Porn for You


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 11, 2021)

Porn is milk for you.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 11, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Porn is milk for you.


Girls get their Tities Milked for Porn


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 11, 2021)

Not the only thing getting milked.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 11, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Not the only thing getting milked.


Cockadoodle Doo


----------



## Seriel (Feb 12, 2021)

oh there was another page ok

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

milk is the worst


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 12, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Porn is milk for you.



Oh, if only some of you had played Yakuza Kiwami 2...

...but milk is only bad for you when you don't add chocolate to it.


----------



## Ricken (Feb 13, 2021)

Milk coats my throat with a film of mucus.  Hard pass.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 13, 2021)

Ricken said:


> Milk coats my throat with a film of mucus.  Hard pass.


That is a protective layer in your esophagus. You will live forever.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Girls get their Tities Milked for Porn


Girl sells body for porn, instantly regrets it


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 17, 2021)

Sorry I'm never drinking any milk alternatives. And if it's not good for you, then why do the alternatives try so hard that they even call themselves milk? Alomond MILK, soy MILK, coconut MILK...... curious


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 17, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> Sorry I'm never drinking any milk alternatives. And if it's not good for you, then why do the alternatives try so hard that they even call themselves milk? Alomond MILK, soy MILK, coconut MILK...... curious


Because milk is bad for you, but you like bad and they know it.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 18, 2021)

sarkwalvein said:


> Because milk is bad for you, but you like bad and they know it.


no it's actually good for you. It's a fact.


----------



## Louse (Mar 18, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> no it's actually good for you. It's a fact.


can you cite any sources that say milk is good for you _without having been funded by the collective milk industries of your country?_
its the same deal with the """"edible"""" egg. is gud taste and useful but at best just average healthy-ness


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 18, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> no it's actually good for you. It's a fact.


That statement contradicts the results of several studies presented by the respectable GBAtemp scientific bureau along many years in this scientific forum. And the respectable bureau cannot be wrong.


----------



## Louse (Mar 18, 2021)

science


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 18, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> can you cite any sources that say milk is good for you _without having been funded by the collective milk industries of your country?_
> its the same deal with the """"edible"""" egg. is gud taste and useful but at best just average healthy-ness


Sorry guys but many studies have shown that milk is good for you and better than plant milk.


----------



## Louse (Mar 18, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> Sorry guys but many studies have shown that milk is good for you and better than plant milk.





0xFFFFFFFF said:


> cite


i expect MLA, thanks and have fun


----------



## Reynardine (Mar 18, 2021)

I couldn't live without cheese and yoghurt and milk.

I don't know how healthy it is or not, but I wouldn't know what to eat if I suddenly had to stop using milk and milk products.


----------



## Louse (Mar 18, 2021)

Reynardine said:


> I'm a vegetarian for 17 years now, I never liked meat and don't miss it but I couldn't live without cheese and yoghurt and milk.
> 
> I don't know how healthy it is or not, but I wouldn't know what to eat if I suddenly had to stop using milk and milk products.


fuck health 
*snorts cheez-whiz*


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 18, 2021)

*POUR ME, A GLASS OF MALK!*


----------



## SG854 (Oct 25, 2021)

WTF is cheese?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 31, 2021)

this thread will outlive me


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 31, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> this thread will outlive me


You're just drinking too much milk.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 6, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> this thread will outlive me


Not if you drink your milk to grow a big and strong healthy life.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 6, 2022)

Censorship is bad for you, not only milk.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 6, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Not if you drink your milk to grow a big and strong healthy life.


I see your strategy, you aim to trick pilgrim into milkery thus guaranteeing the thread will outlive them


----------



## SG854 (Mar 6, 2022)

x65943 said:


> I see your strategy, you aim to trick pilgrim into milkery thus guaranteeing the thread will outlive them


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2022)

x65943 said:


> One day we will be privy to big dairy's secrets and there will be a reckoning such as with big tobacco in years past
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/milk-is-bad-for-you.414719/
> 
> The state of New York again leading the nation in consumer protection


your fault for making me necrobumping this


----------



## tomberyx (Sep 2, 2022)

If you compare between alcohol and milk, milk is definitely healthier. 
You can make this comparison with any drink you find in the grocery store. Milk will always be the winner...

Now there are rumors that milk is harmful, but why? Is it because the cows are fed with harmful food or are on pills?. 
Is it because the cows are constantly stressed and get less and less sunlight? Or does someone simply have an allergy? 

To answer all these questions it would be necessary to examine everything, but it would take too long. if you are lucky enough to know a farmer then take the fresh milk immediately. Dont forget to heat it up..


----------



## x65943 (Sep 2, 2022)

tomberyx said:


> If you compare between alcohol and milk, milk is definitely healthier.
> You can make this comparison with any drink you find in the grocery store. Milk will always be the winner...
> 
> Now there are rumors that milk is harmful, but why? Is it because the cows are fed with harmful food or are on pills?.
> ...


Like everything in life it depends

Is milk healthy for an obese person for instance? This person would be better off buying seltzer water or some other drink with zero calories 

Big milk wants us to think we are supposed to be drinking mama cow's teet, but the truth is it's meant for baby cows


----------



## tomberyx (Sep 2, 2022)

We all grew up with milk, it was always the norm. We were always told milk is healthy. Why should we think differently now? Even cats drink milk and all other animals almost. We should not blame milk for obesity, there are certainly other factors psychological and physical. Of course water is the best but nowadays even water is enriched with chemicals. There is no common denominator here. Drink what you think and remember that it is right.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 2, 2022)

tomberyx said:


> We all grew up with milk, it was always the norm. We were always told milk is healthy. Why should we think differently now? Even cats drink milk and all other animals almost. We should not blame milk for obesity, there are certainly other factors psychological and physical. Of course water is the best but nowadays even water is enriched with chemicals. There is no common denominator here. Drink what you think and remember that it is right.


It was all a plot by the communists. They put their propaganda machine on full throttle to convince westerns that cow milk was healthy, all just a ruse to make them poison themselves.

Didn't you know? Even those documentaries were you could see cats on the wild clinging up to cow udders were only a mere product of the red army's propaganda machine.


----------



## tomberyx (Sep 2, 2022)

Is that really true! What were the intentions? I don't think you could decimate humanity with milk... if you can tell me what is really healthy and it always remains then I would immediately throw my milk out of the fridge. What do you drink to" stay healthy "?


----------



## tomberyx (Sep 2, 2022)

I no matter what you drink or you are it will always be wrong because there is no right. In this situation, only your own mind helps you to distinguish what is wrong and what is less wrong. Food is always a border between bad and half bad because we are so used to it and think it is right. If we would eat 100% healthy food then we would not die before 90 but even that is only a theory.  The only important thing to stay what is healthy is to avoid newspapers and the internet because these things manipulate your mind.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 2, 2022)

and the final thing you forgot is to avoid milk AT ALL costs

Drink a cup, the Russians show up

Put it down, Putin frowns


----------



## tomberyx (Sep 2, 2022)

Let's stay on the milk topic. The Russians have their own definitions of milk. Of course, you can give up milk and eat fruits and vegetables instead, but that can't be a solution either. What remains is simply to do what the market offers... or you have the possibility to produce everything yourself then you know what you eat.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 2, 2022)

I have heard some speculation cat milk may be healthier, but it's taken a lot of time and effort - and a barn full of cats - and I can only manage to make a gallon or two per month

what's worse is the whole time the cats are biting me and the kittens continue to drink up the whole crop


----------



## tomberyx (Sep 2, 2022)

Speculation is exactly what entertains people. But none of those involved is capable of investigating the matter. You are going backwards right now...


----------



## x65943 (Sep 2, 2022)

I am trying to investigate, I'm currently raising one baby on cow and one baby on cat milk

the cat milk baby is smaller, but I think it's mostly due to the fact my cat milk supply is very thin

We need the government to fund this but big dairy doesn't want you to know about the health benefits you're missing


----------



## tomberyx (Sep 2, 2022)

Thats  thru, and what now?


----------



## x65943 (Sep 2, 2022)

If you have a cat you could donate some milk to the cause


----------



## Seriel (Sep 3, 2022)

x65943 said:


> If you have a cat you could donate some milk to the cause


I only have a catgirl, does that count?


----------



## x65943 (Sep 3, 2022)

Seriel said:


> I only have a catgirl, does that count?


I will have to consult with the ethics board


----------

